# Tenjo Tenge



## dzhuang (Sep 26, 2004)

My computer crashed recently and I lost my entire collection of Tenjou Tenge maga does anyone know where I can get chpt 1-77.  Thx for any help.


----------



## GhEtToMaRiO (Sep 27, 2004)

Yeah if you could have me out I'd appreciate it too. Thanx


----------



## Bloody_Shikamaru (Nov 28, 2004)

*Tenjou Tenge*

Can someone tell me where I can find Tenjou Tenge translated manga
And is it possible that more anime is coming out?...come on...24 episode is not enough..anyways thx in advance


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 28, 2004)

Make that double. I'm also looking for it.


----------



## kane_x (Nov 29, 2004)

This is the only place I know that still has Tenjou Tenge since mangatranslation.com stopped translating it... 

Link

Enjoy...


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 29, 2004)

kane_x said:
			
		

> This is the only place I know that still has Tenjou Tenge since mangatranslation.com stopped translating it...
> 
> Link
> 
> Enjoy...




Thanks man, a rep for helping us out.


----------



## Bloody_Shikamaru (Nov 29, 2004)

kane_x said:
			
		

> This is the only place I know that still has Tenjou Tenge since mangatranslation.com stopped translating it...
> 
> Link
> 
> Enjoy...



Like Last of the Uchihas said.. thanks man...rep to you
Now its time to enjoy hehe


----------



## blind51de (Nov 29, 2004)

Wuh-wow. I should've asked in the first place.

Although I am looking forward to CMX's version.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 29, 2004)

blind51de said:
			
		

> Wuh-wow. I should've asked in the first place.
> 
> Although I am looking forward to CMX's version.




Speaking about that. I also heard that DC Comics has bought the right for this manga.  By any chance, do you know when the first volume will be released here? Thanks in advance.


----------



## blind51de (Nov 29, 2004)

Link removed

February 16th. The DC manga branch is called "CMX".
They get respect for keeping SFX intact, I hates when it gets English'd.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks dude for the info.  a rep for you.


----------



## D.S. (Feb 1, 2005)

It's up to chapter 80 in volume 13 and it's still going.  You can get them all at Tokyo Toshokan.


----------



## sharingan7 (Feb 1, 2005)

whats the link to it?????


----------



## D.S. (Feb 1, 2005)

https://badass-honyakusha (.)tumblr.com/post/164401304666/boruto-chapter-15-english-translation  and search for Tenjo Tenge

Sorry, I thought I added the link.  My mistake.


----------



## Codde (Feb 1, 2005)

And it's a monthly series just so you know and it doesn't seem like it's going to end anytime soon...


----------



## angieness (Mar 7, 2005)

Link removed

info on the edits in the manga


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah I was pissed off that they edited Tenjo Tenge manga I was very interested in getting the manga and now I have an unopen shrink wrap manga. I won't even bother reading it I'm hoping that CMX/DC will re-released an uncut version and exchange people's edited version.

btw anyone have checked out Oh Great! Doujins work woah there quite good some characters look like from Tenjo Tenge.  :amazed One of his work Silky Whip is translated by a legimated Euro group there's about 16 chapters to check out.  If anyone wants to nowhere where to check it out I'll hook you up.


----------



## Chillin (Mar 9, 2005)

This is going to sound weird but I love when things I like get licensed so I can support the series and spend money on it. The only thing I ask is that the work remains unedited, so you can imagine my disappointment when I heard of the seriously edited version of the manga that CMX put out. I hope they will release an unedited version soon so I can go out and buy it.


----------



## Nite (Mar 9, 2005)

Anyone see the OVA promo yet?
Why the Caged Bird Sings

Can't wait to see it


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 9, 2005)

So...WTF HAPPENED TO THIS SERIES?!


----------



## Codde (Mar 9, 2005)

Just watched that promo and it looks very nice. Seems all manga to me, not just completely filler OVA. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Though I dont remember Mitsuomi ever challenging Nagi... Going to have "The Former Takayanagi Flying Pheonix - The 12 Red-White Feather God Generals" so we get to see the awesome F fights animated and reverse super saiyan...


 

Hopefully some group will sub it... DVD being released in 1 week.


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

lol How the hell do you use IRC channel I typed irchighway on " Enter Channel name and click join" but it seems it didn't work no one was there.

Is there a website that has Tenjo Tenge for view or dl? If you can't post it here then PM me please I'm really interested in Tenjo Tenge. So please por favor help me out lol. Although I did buy Tenjo Tenge from ebay CD containing volume 1-13 but once I'm done reading it I need a place to check out the latest releases.  :sad


----------



## Malthara (Mar 10, 2005)

chapter 81 just came out and I believe evil genius stops at 80 you can find a scanslation of 81 at manga-translation channel at irchighway.net on irc

I started watching the anime for like 2 episodes then it was licensed and could never find it but im glad cause they say the anime ending really messed up though now there's an ova being mentioned but im glad i switched to the manga but the new 81 just came out awhile ago after a LOONG wait.

Also if you go to a channel and it's empty your probably on the wrong server.. Like Irchighway.net and Rizon are the big anime/manga ones that probably have all the channels you'd want if it deals with those.


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm using Mirc so I click on connect then I'm supposed on the "Enter a channel name and click join" I'm supposed to put either Irchighway.net or Rizon right? And then click the button join.

When I put Irchighway.net it was well empty no one but me lol. But when I put instead Rizon it says "Rizon nick/channel is Temporarily unavailable" did I do something wrong there too?


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

Woot thanks. Also is EG still doing TenTen or have they stop translating it?

On that link that you provided me on the Title list for Neverwhere is that for another channel? The reason I ask this is because I'm interested in checking out Ichigo 100% too.


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 10, 2005)

Just wanna say thanks for me being patient with me. I'll give you a rep for all your help.


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry for the double post but I'm having a problem. When I DL Tengo Tenge vol 1 and it's DL it just stops and I get an incomple download I have to restart the dl by typing again /msg Neverwhere xdcc send #1258 and it starts where I left off but it keeps stoping usually 3 to 4 minutes into my dl. Am I doing something wrong? Or is there a time limit as to how long I can DL something?


----------



## Crowe (Mar 11, 2005)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post but I'm having a problem. When I DL Tengo Tenge vol 1 and it's DL it just stops and I get an incomple download I have to restart the dl by typing again /msg Neverwhere xdcc send #1258 and it starts where I left off but it keeps stoping usually 3 to 4 minutes into my dl. Am I doing something wrong? Or is there a time limit as to how long I can DL something?


I thnk itssomething with your fiorewall. i dont haev that problem. syr for splellign my keyboeard is movng >;<


----------



## NekkiBasara (Mar 11, 2005)

once i heard dc was getting the license to this manga...my head fell down in shame...and a tear dropped from my eye....i knew this great title would be unreadable in american manga form... because of the extreme censorship they would give it...thanks for the website posting all the censorship angieness....i was wondering how extremely they would censor it...censoring every panel on one page is insane....


----------



## ZODDGUTS (Mar 23, 2005)

I've gotten up to chapter 80 anyone know where to get chapter 81 translated?


----------



## Codde (Mar 23, 2005)

ZODDGUTS said:
			
		

> I've gotten up to chapter 80 anyone know where to get chapter 81 translated?


I think chapter 81 is out by manga-translation. You can get it off a bot in evil-genius's irc channel. Look in the topic for the packlist.


----------



## ZODDGUTS (Mar 23, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> I think chapter 81 is out by manga-translation. You can get it off a bot in evil-genius's irc channel. Look in the topic for the packlist.



Yeah thanks I found ch 81. How long does it usually take for a new chapter of TenTen take? Ch 82 just came out will it take a few days or more than a week for it to get translated?


----------



## Codde (Mar 24, 2005)

ZODDGUTS said:
			
		

> Yeah thanks I found ch 81. How long does it usually take for a new chapter of TenTen take? Ch 82 just came out will it take a few days or more than a week for it to get translated?


I would think more than a week depending on who translates it. Manga-translation will have the translation up within a few days(if they dont' already) but not sure if they still scanslate it. Evil-genius takes a bit longer. The raws itself are released every month or so.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 24, 2005)

ZODDGUTS said:
			
		

> Yeah thanks I found ch 81. How long does it usually take for a new chapter of TenTen take? Ch 82 just came out will it take a few days or more than a week for it to get translated?


TenTen is a monthly manga i think. 81 was realeased in 15-25 Januari tho, the translated one.


----------



## Diaketh (Apr 20, 2005)

I want to read ch 83 T_T


----------



## Codde (Apr 20, 2005)

83 is out raw. Waiting for it to be translated... also waiting for this thing to end... I want to get to the 'hundred year war' and preliminaries already.

But ti seems we get to see Maya kick some ass in 84...

Not much tenjou tenge discussion here... anyways I think that they're building up Bob or Masataka to be the "True Warrior." Bunshichi had that little convo with Masataka and such. Then Mitsuomi believes Bob to be the true warrior and said something about the "True Warrior" understanding rythim and stuff as Mitsuomi expected Bob to at the beginning of the fight. So I guess either one of the two can be it. Nagi I don't think so, there was no mention of him being it as the previous 2(who were mentioned just 10 chapters or so ago) and the fact that his power comes from his clan and the abilities to control the dragons not any hidden potentail like that or anything as the other 2 might have.


----------



## Kyub (Apr 21, 2005)

this is definately a sexy series


----------



## Diaketh (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, can't wait for a translation of 83 ^^


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 23, 2005)

There would've been more TenTen discussion if the manga was able to be opened to all. I hate when shits get licensed.


----------



## triggerc (Apr 28, 2005)

Despite the ecchi stuff, tenjo tenge does actually have a rather good story, plus the fights are really cool, by this i mean the fights that the younger takayanagi took parts in, he doesn't need all that supernatural crap.


----------



## Codde (Apr 29, 2005)

triggerc said:
			
		

> Despite the ecchi stuff, tenjo tenge does actually have a rather good story, plus the fights are really cool, by this i mean the fights that the younger takayanagi took parts in, he doesn't need all that supernatural crap.


Yeah. Despite the ecchi stuff which people seem to see and automatically label it as a shallow manga with nothing but ecchi... the story is good, and well the fights are awesome. Especially with the newly added focus on Bob and Takayanagi(well not focus.... more like "They're going to get uber strong soon just so you know."). 

The glass shattering scene was awesome...


----------



## Diaketh (Apr 30, 2005)

Anyhow, we need some discussion here:

*Who is your favorite character?*

Mine is either Takayanagi Jr, since he is very good and skilled despite being the only one (ok, Bob as well) who doesn't have any ?ber-special abilities.

I also like Ishiyumi, because he's got a cool fighting style and he is so extremely loyal to Mitsoumi. His fight with Souchirou was freaking nice  Wanna see more of him


----------



## Codde (Apr 30, 2005)

Bob, Mastaka, and Fuu Chien are awesome. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I want Fuu chien to come back.. he's already done it liek 2343 times... so I'm sure he'll do it again...




Who do you think is going to be the "True Warrior"? I doubt it's Nagi because as I said before his power isn't anything 'hidden' as just his abilities from being from his clan. Mitsuomi seems to think Bob is the "True Warrior" and he was the one being trained as one before. Bunshichi seems to think Masataka at least understands what it means to be one.


----------



## cowabunga2k3 (May 1, 2005)

i think that masataka will become the true warrior, because frankly he's an amazing fighter. he's a takayanagi (family of leaders of 12 feather) and hes strong, smart, and unfazed by like anything. and about him not having any super power, i'm not sure if those red eyes when he first fights souichiro are just to emphasize how pissed he was... or if it was something special? cuz he got those red eyes and went nuts... and also mitsuomi is a pretty normal fighter... he has no dragon or anything -.- i suppose his 3 mins of fame stuff counts as a special power? but he was already amazing before that so i dunno


----------



## decapitatedKOW (May 1, 2005)

i was wondering if the manga goes farther than the ovas? umm yeah i hate when graphic noval companies do that to the unedited manga. its retarded, and they should know by know that the fans don't like that. but you also have to think about the kids.  and crazy parents


----------



## Codde (May 1, 2005)

decapitatedKOW said:
			
		

> i was wondering if the manga goes farther than the ovas? umm yeah i hate when graphic noval companies do that to the unedited manga. its retarded, and they should know by know that the fans don't like that. but you also have to think about the kids.  and crazy parents


The manga goes much much further than the OVAs. And I believe OVA 2 was filler(watched the 1st episode but heard the 2nd was filler so didn't bother to look for it). There are soem alterations in the series itself especially on the last episode which was completely different from what happened in the manga.


----------



## cloon (May 2, 2005)

i've only started to read this manga, but i'm loving it so far. the mangaka did airgear right, is that reccomended also?


----------



## Codde (May 2, 2005)

cloon said:
			
		

> i've only started to read this manga, but i'm loving it so far. the mangaka did airgear right, is that reccomended also?


Yeah the manga does air gear(I think Air Gear is weekly while Tenjou Tenge is monthly). I haven't given it a chance yet but Oh! Great has good art.


----------



## MUSOLINI (May 3, 2005)

anybody wanna make a link for a direct dl or bt. there are only 2 people on irc that have all volumes and they are all queued. if you got em could you share??? thanx.


----------



## treeeb (May 3, 2005)

manga-translation@irc.irchighway.net
i get mine there from bots
they queues are not that long...5 - 10 min give or take


----------



## Codde (Jul 23, 2005)

Just read the raw. I think it was just released this week.


----------



## iaido (Jul 27, 2005)

I started reading this...  It has got to be one of the worst manga out there IMO.  It's too ecchi and it seems like the author just inserts random sex scenes for the viewers when the storyline would flow better without it.  The entire setting just seems way too out there and the characters are forgettable.  The fight scenes aren't well-done either,


----------



## Crowe (Jul 27, 2005)

iaido said:
			
		

> I started reading this...  It has got to be one of the worst manga out there IMO.  It's too ecchi and it seems like the author just inserts random sex scenes for the viewers when the storyline would flow better without it.  The entire setting just seems way too out there and the characters are forgettable.  The fight scenes aren't well-done either,


I said almost exactly what you said a while ago, but after re-reading it, i changed my opinion. Yeah its much ecchi but the fighting scenes aint bad, they freaking own. The style is very nice and the mangaka is really good with the fighting scenes. How long have you read?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 27, 2005)

Merged all threads about Tenjou Tenge! Carry on!


----------



## iaido (Jul 27, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> I said almost exactly what you said a while ago, but after re-reading it, i changed my opinion. Yeah its much ecchi but the fighting scenes aint bad, they freaking own. The style is very nice and the mangaka is really good with the fighting scenes. How long have you read?


I've read to Volume 8 I think, after the horrible flashbacks which don't make much sense.  The author's attempt to portray how screwed up the entire situation is didn't work for me.

The fight scenes are just too weird.  It's like Mortal Kombat/Street Fighter except they try to throw in some kenjutsu/jojutsu.  When there's physical fighting involved, it's just them doing some weird breakdancing/capoeria/Sonya from Mortal Kombat move.  The characters who use them aren't anything special and the school enforcement group and social hierachy is just laughable.

The only good thing I can see in the manga is the art style.  But then again, every girl in the manga has big boobs and every girl has flashed them. :eyeroll


----------



## Crowe (Jul 27, 2005)

iaido said:
			
		

> I've read to Volume 8 I think, after the horrible flashbacks which don't make much sense.  The author's attempt to portray how screwed up the entire situation is didn't work for me.
> 
> The fight scenes are just too weird.  It's like Mortal Kombat/Street Fighter except they try to throw in some kenjutsu/jojutsu.  When there's physical fighting involved, it's just them doing some weird breakdancing/capoeria/Sonya from Mortal Kombat move.  The characters who use them aren't anything special and the school enforcement group and social hierachy is just laughable.
> 
> The only good thing I can see in the manga is the art style.  But then again, every girl in the manga has big boobs and every girl has flashed them. :eyeroll


Yeah, i dislike the flashback to but i disagree with you on all other points. You have a different taste and i accept it. I myself who read plenty of fighting mangas (or overal mangas), likes the fighting scenes.

Nice tenshi


----------



## Codde (Jul 27, 2005)

I also like the fighting scenes...

I don't know what's so bad about say if you don't like the Ecchi well... it's not like the manga is about that. You can simply read past it. I don't think there's so much that you can't ignore them without missing out on anything important.


----------



## Midus (Aug 10, 2005)

> "it's just them doing some weird breakdancing/capoeria/Sonya"



Bob uses the Capoeria fighting style...

I haven't really seen anyone else use it though. Its just one particular character's style, but meh...


----------



## Nakor (Sep 7, 2005)

damn im behind. i only got to chapter 83. must find the next two chapters.

im somewhat confused as to what is going on now, but i just think thats because there was such a long break in between the chapters so i forget stuff.

i love the fighting scenes and the art is real good so it makes them even better. 

i liked the flashback. i liked seeing what they were all like when they were younger and were not such know-it-alls like they seem to be now. i thought it added alot more character depth.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 7, 2005)

Hecatom: #Lurk @ irc.irchighway.com has active bots.

If you dont know how to go there:


----------



## Nakor (Sep 7, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Hecatom: #Lurk @ irc.irchighway.com has active bots.
> 
> If you dont know how to go there:


damn. wish i could use IRC at my school. would make things so much easier. oh well i guess i will wait til i can find it on direct dl.

*searches google*


----------



## Crowe (Sep 7, 2005)

If you dont find ém i can probably upload them, but that'll take a while


----------



## AznSup3rman (Sep 7, 2005)

I started reading this after I had heard someone talking about Tenjou tenge. Its sorta wierd, i don't quite understand what its about..is the story more explained later on? I just finished the first volume [first six chpt]


----------



## Crowe (Sep 7, 2005)

How far did you read?


----------



## AznSup3rman (Sep 7, 2005)

im up to the part where Natsume beats up the guy who blows up bobs bike..and whats ecchi? heh sorry noob question..


----------



## Crowe (Sep 7, 2005)

ecchi = perverted, not really hentai.

You'll probably get into the story later on hopefully since you have a lot left (:


----------



## AznSup3rman (Sep 7, 2005)

sounds cool, ill just keep reading


----------



## Codde (Sep 7, 2005)

Well the story won't really be explained until much later. The whole background is explained within a few volumes from where you're at.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 8, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> If you dont find ?m i can probably upload them, but that'll take a while


if you could that would be great : . for some reason i can't even get it off directmanga. i get errors when i actually am able to dl the chapter off their public servers. i think it has to do with the school network im on :sad 

thanks again and take your time.

edit: actually im not too sure whats been going on lately in the chapters up til 83. like with the new arc.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 8, 2005)

You can find 83 - current on Link removed


----------



## Nakor (Sep 8, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> You can find 83 - current on Link removed


that ftp doesn't work for me at school. i already tried getting monster vol 6 off there. i was using smartftp too. :sad

edit: nvm. im using a friends computer which is connected to a seperate wireless line and it doesn't block this. so imma just dl the stuff from there 

thanks for uploading them for me though *reps* both pek and nyb


----------



## k1nj3 (Sep 20, 2005)

seems like there is not tenjou tenge this month...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 12, 2005)

C'mon people. Lets keep da thread going.


----------



## Codde (Nov 12, 2005)

Well there hasn't been a main story Tenjou Tenge chapter for a few months now...3 or 4 months... Hopefully there should be one this month, though they might just continue with the sidestory thing.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 16, 2005)

I thought the manga was near finished, but I have not started reading it yet.......


----------



## Codde (Nov 16, 2005)

No. I don't neccessarily think it's near finished. Or at least they still need to start another arc which should begin in a few chapters.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 18, 2005)

yea, hopefully. Dis one is gettin alittle confusin


----------



## Nakor (Nov 18, 2005)

^ im glad im not the only one getting confused by whats goin on


----------



## k1nj3 (Nov 21, 2005)

chapter 88


----------



## Codde (Nov 21, 2005)

Finally... a chapter after a few months...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice color pages... I like how Nagi just got swatted away after rushing at Mitsuomi in rage. Lot of talking so couldn't understand most of it... but hopefully there was no mention of Shohoku being revived...


----------



## Nakor (Nov 22, 2005)

looked like it will be a good chapter. im still confused as to what exactly is going on, so i hope this chapter explains things to me.  

can't wait for it to be scanslated


----------



## k1nj3 (Nov 22, 2005)

its seems that nagi's power can be used along with aya's dragon eye


----------



## shibigoku (Nov 28, 2005)

at mangaviewer.com they have the series to where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nagi controls his demon exorcist powers, Bob is blond and has HUGE dodging skills and there's a hot chick that fights with no panties in the group




too bad the site is slow for good computers


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 28, 2005)

Damnit, damnit! The link isn't working for me!


----------



## vita (Dec 6, 2005)

Hmm looks like I was too late for that link as well... does anyone know where ftp.poupey.com was moved to? They were my old source for this series.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Nagi controls his demon exorcist powers, Bob is blond and has HUGE dodging skills and there's a hot chick that fights with no panties in the group


 WTF you must be joking.....


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 8, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you must be joking.....



He is, either that or he has the wrong manga.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

No, he's just joking, that's some funky ideas though.......


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 8, 2005)

This manga actually got to be pretty good for a T&A manga. At first it didn't really take for me, because it seemed like he was just making it up as he went along. It looks like he planned out a lot though now.

Although, the Flashback arc was far better than the current stuff. Better characters, rights, plot, etc.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

TandA and sweet fights.......


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 8, 2005)

actually there is a girl who fights with no panties


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

About what chapter is she?


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 8, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> About what chapter is she?




i think he means the new girl that tried to kill nagi's father.... about chapter 78-85


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks I see, dose anyone know about fan scans of this serise, becouse I was thinking about it.....


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 8, 2005)

fanscans?

Like scanslations?

Manga-Translation used to do it, but when DC licensed it (and completely screwed it up) they stopped. Someone is releasing it without a name though.


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 9, 2005)

get them at lurk.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 9, 2005)

I see, I was talking about fan scans that put in funny lines.....


----------



## xelloss_ssj (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi guys, could you tell me where to find tenjou tenge's new chapters (83 and over), please?
I know I'm the only person on earth unable to use irc, but could you give a link or a ftp server? I really got problems with irc servers...
thank you very much!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

Adult Neji by iDNAR  ?


----------



## xelloss_ssj (Dec 10, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Adult Neji by iDNAR  ?



I don't see anything related to tenjou tenge in that page, should I take a better look? o.O


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

I have not tangoed with IRC.....


----------



## k1nj3 (Dec 10, 2005)

xelloss_ssj said:
			
		

> Hi guys, could you tell me where to find tenjou tenge's new chapters (83 and over), please?
> I know I'm the only person on earth unable to use irc, but could you give a link or a ftp server? I really got problems with irc servers...
> thank you very much!




try on the mangacult thread


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 10, 2005)

Ah Code, where on Irc please!


----------



## Codde (Dec 10, 2005)

dimezanime16 said:
			
		

> Ah Code, where on Irc please!


#lurk has it (packlist is thelurker.net) and #mangatranslation. Both on irc.irchighway.net


----------



## Devilguy (Dec 10, 2005)

website
for the raws and mangatranslations' forum for the translations.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

I've put some translations on a ch. 17 .....I'll post a link if I can work it out.......


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

Here, discuss it there.........


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks code!!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tenjou Tenge Fan scan*

Ok, this is my fan translation thing, It will just be the beggining if you all _enjoy_....
Anyway, I did't completly change it and its not all that funny, just one of those alternate perspective things....  Check it here
Only one chapter 25 MB...


----------



## Zedaine (Dec 17, 2005)

Is there a place where you can read this manga online? if there is please tell me.


----------



## Codde (Dec 17, 2005)

mekai-hen opening


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2006)

and Putfile.org if you pay to subscibe.....


----------



## AmazinG (Jan 8, 2006)

Code said:
			
		

> Link removed



Good find Code. Does this site regularly update though? Looks like this site has up to chapter 74 only so far.


----------



## Mr. Vash (Jan 8, 2006)

Do this manga involves more with Masataka Takayanagi? I just got finished with the anime and he seem such an unimportant character in it.


----------



## Codde (Jan 8, 2006)

AmazinG said:
			
		

> Good find Code. Does this site regularly update though? Looks like this site has up to chapter 74 only so far.


Don't think the site regulary updates, at least with Tengo Tenge. Though the only website I know that distributes it online. 



			
				HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> Do this manga involves more with Masataka Takayanagi? I just got finished with the anime and he seem such an unimportant character in it.


Well he's certainly not unimportant. At around chatper 60 or so, there are quite a few chapters with him (relative to the total number of chapters...). So yes the manga does involves him more later on.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 8, 2006)

This place has up to 78 and a special chapter.....


----------



## cowabunga2k3 (Jan 17, 2006)

zomg chapter 89 is out... tho it's confusing as hell. i love Tenjou Tenge, but does any1 else think it's confusing as fuck


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2006)

> Powered by Stop*Tazmo* Download Manager 1.39


 You think this has to do with NF's Tazmo?


----------



## Codde (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that's referring to NF's Tazmo...



> zomg chapter 89 is out... tho it's confusing as hell. i love Tenjou Tenge, but does any1 else think it's confusing as fuck


I'd have to agree...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2006)

Where is chapter 89?


----------



## damnhot (Jan 18, 2006)

yeah where is cha 89 ????

give me my fix hun


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2006)

PM code for 89...


----------



## Xrono (Jan 18, 2006)

preview for chapter 90 out on s-manga
and OMG its the hottest thing i've ever seen


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow, it said the story would be coming to a close, its offten hot with tenjou tenge.......


----------



## cygnus (Jan 19, 2006)

Which chapter/volume should I read from if i've seen both ova's and seen all the episodes. ie what chapter does that cover up to....


----------



## Kinuta Dosu (Jan 19, 2006)

The start of the manga was really weird, and i didnt actually sense of any strong charcters or a proper storyline, but then further on when i read about the past of it all, i was like yeh man this is fucking awesome

Is it me or does anyone else want takayanagi to be the main character?

Also.....Why am i so jealous of the black guy in this manga? >.<


----------



## damnhot (Jan 19, 2006)

thx very much shroomsday/rep


----------



## Codde (Jan 19, 2006)

cygnus said:
			
		

> Which chapter/volume should I read from if i've seen both ova's and seen all the episodes. ie what chapter does that cover up to....


Volume 8. Also the ending in the anime is quite different from what actually happened in the manga... and quite worse in my opinion...


Chapter 90 out.
here
here
Hopefully a translation could clear things up...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks code, you got the manga and the info.....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 22, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT CHAPTER?! How do you get into something like that? Did I miss something here? All these new characters and crazy ass sex scenes!! 89 was realeased?


----------



## Kepa (Jan 22, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT CHAPTER?! How do you get into something like that? Did I miss something here? All these new characters and crazy ass sex scenes!! 89 was realeased?


the problem with TT is that the chapters only start making sense 10chapters later


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

Yea, thats pretty much true.


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Feb 7, 2006)

Why did it start goin gack into the past?


----------



## gnutte (Feb 19, 2006)

chapter 91 released
just click on the last pchat


----------



## GodofDeath (Feb 24, 2006)

how long does it take for a chap to come out?


----------



## Codde (Feb 24, 2006)

Well the manga is monthly.

But yeah... recently the manga has been... odd? At least more so than usual, but I guess I haven't read a scanslation of the past 2 chapters, so that could by why it's confusing...


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

Yea, tis pretty sweet.....


----------



## gnutte (Mar 21, 2006)

Chapter 92 out:
[Oyasumi]​_Black​_Cat​_21​_[1D582030].avi


----------



## charliesuh (Mar 21, 2006)

awsome, thanks a lot for the links


----------



## Steel_Max (Mar 21, 2006)

any chance for http download links?


----------



## BlitzRonin (Mar 22, 2006)

Man, this series is getting stranger and stranger....

I just want to see the next school tourney already...

When does this flashback take place? Pre-Tokugawa era Japan?

Is that how the Red Feather families got their powers? By that fat demon thing? That was sick, even for Tenjo Tenge.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, the main flash back is maybe 10 years or so....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 22, 2006)

Uchiha Obito said:
			
		

> Is that how the Red Feather families got their powers? By that fat demon thing? That was sick, even for Tenjo Tenge.




Yea, definitely a disturbing scene.:amazed  Exactly what the fuck is going on with the series? And oh, now they can perform alchemy?


----------



## Devilguy (Mar 23, 2006)

The Shin flashback arc was the best part of this manga but the current one is just a bunch of boring and disgusting scenes. I really don't care about these characters and the loose incomprehensible links between this medieval era and the present. Seriously, who can enjoy seeing such a perverse display of rape and tentacles in every chapter?


----------



## thevassago (Mar 25, 2006)

Is anime based on manga? If it is how many chapters does it cover?


----------



## Codde (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes it is, though it ends in filler and I belive the 2nd episode of the OVA is filler also (could be wrong.) It covers up to the end of the flashback with Shin basically, not sure what chapter that is exactly. I think it covers up to the end of volume 7.


----------



## hadou (Mar 25, 2006)

anyone knows up to where does the manga meet the episodes. the manga continues the story, but starting from which chapter?


----------



## thevassago (Mar 26, 2006)

Code said:
			
		

> Yes it is, though it ends in filler and I belive the 2nd episode of the OVA is filler also (could be wrong.) It covers up to the end of the flashback with Shin basically, not sure what chapter that is exactly. I think it covers up to the end of volume 7.


Thanks for the info. I think best thing to do is reading from chapter 1.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 3, 2006)

What's the latest on this as well?


----------



## Codde (Apr 3, 2006)

Latest chapter? Well 92.


----------



## Lemon-Juice (Apr 7, 2006)

God, more of this nonsense..meh >__< This stupid flashback are so weird,  get back to the actual story.. I want to know what happens to Maya!


----------



## gnutte (Apr 19, 2006)

Fight 93 RAW:
The Secret - Kakashi/Sakura part only ENGLISH TRANSLATED


----------



## Eikichi (Apr 27, 2006)

Could someone provide a http link of ch93 plz ?


----------



## gnutte (Apr 27, 2006)

Uploading it now.

*Edit
Link removed


----------



## Eikichi (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks gnutte.


----------



## gnutte (May 19, 2006)

Fight 94:
Hajime no Ippo chapter 708


----------



## Kepa (May 19, 2006)

thnx for the update....

the events don't look all that intresting... but the art is once again great


----------



## gnutte (May 19, 2006)

Looks like the "ancient" arc or whatever to call it is over soon.

*Edit
btw here's a direct dl link:
Volume 75 (Chapters 709)


----------



## Death (May 25, 2006)

Nice job gnutte.


----------



## Eikichi (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks.  What's the current status on the series ?


----------



## gnutte (Jun 16, 2006)

Umm.. status? I'm not sure what you mean. The "ancient" arc isn't over yet, but there's a chance it's over soon. Maybe even in the next chapter which will probably be out in a few days.


----------



## Eikichi (Jun 16, 2006)

No i mean chapter wise. Is 95 out yet ? Or not, because I think TjTg release monthly while Airgear release weekly ..


----------



## gnutte (Jun 17, 2006)

Yup, TenTen is monthly and Fight 95 should be out in about 2-3 days.


----------



## Kepa (Jun 19, 2006)

well the art is great... as always (even with the minimal amount of porn needed for this kind of manga)... but I'm gonna need a translation if I'm ever gonna get what's going on :s


----------



## Diaketh (Jun 19, 2006)

Maybe this is just a really odd guess on my part, but it seems like Sohaku's spirit transfered over to the dog, which was technically revived when a few unlucky souls stumbled upon the ruined castle.

Although it's pretty cool that you get to see an older Nagi as well... hopefully we'll return to the main storyline with this.


----------



## Freija (Jun 19, 2006)

woah, im a whole chapter behind >_> i've been slacking off


----------



## gnutte (Jun 19, 2006)

Hopefully by the next chapter it's back to the present time. The ancient arc is starting to feel a little dragged out.

A translation will be posted here eventually:
#311 MQ Trans


----------



## Freija (Jun 19, 2006)

well the ancient art has plot reasons... though it is dragged out...


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2006)

Yo, UI what would you think of coloring TT?


----------



## gnutte (Jul 8, 2006)

Volume 15 tank scans out if anyone's interested:
*v15*


----------



## Freija (Jul 8, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> Yo, UI what would you think of coloring TT?


that it would take some time


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 9, 2006)

Could someone provide a DDL link of the v15 tank scans plz ... ^^ ?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 9, 2006)

Eikichi said:
			
		

> Could someone provide a DDL link of the v15 tank scans plz ... ^^ ?



#lurk

If you know irc


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks alot Gnutte .. ^^


----------



## Zaru (Jul 12, 2006)

I still laugh at the botname. Underwhere


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the link as always Gnutte.


----------



## Midus (Jul 23, 2006)

Soichirou and Bob make a cameo in OH Greats newest hentai doujin Nakedstar.


----------



## ETA (Jul 24, 2006)

... When will Oh! Great, uh, I dunno, get back to the the upcoming tournament? I mean, I'm sure that what has happened in past chapters is important to the plot (in fact, with that woman appearing in the recent chapters, it is), but what people read this thing for -- unless I'm wrong -- is to see kick-ass fights between high schoolers, ecchi fan service-esque shots, occasionally weird humor, and of course the art.

How long is this flashback arc, again?



			
				Midus said:
			
		

> Soichirou and Bob make a cameo in OH Greats newest hentai doujin Nakedstar.


 
Mmm, working on a weekly series, a monthly series, AND drawing hentai doujinshi? Oh! Great is a busy, busy boy.


*Spoiler*: _Secret_ 



I wanna read that hentai doujin.


----------



## Messor (Jul 24, 2006)

I really enjoy this series (just pure entertainment), but the story takes the most bizarre turns. I hope this recent 'arc' will be finished soon too and we get back to the tournament. That thing's been talked since practically the beginning!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2006)

I think one of the major parts of the "flashback" to history was showing Souichiro's father and what he did back then.

If i didn't get it all wrong then there are still some crazy people surroundin him in the present time, and they are up to something. It definitely has to do with something that is explained in this flashback.

Just my guess.


----------



## Death (Jul 24, 2006)

What was up with the eye thing?  It needs to be translated for me.


----------



## Athrum (Jul 24, 2006)

I think this past arc has to do with F and the powers of the families, why Souhaku is there beats me lol
Also this as long gonne beyond the school thing, now its about F and the 12 feathers.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jul 28, 2006)

The latest chapter are there to show the true history of Souhaku and his transendance through time, and the secret of his immortality. Also, it gives us a teaser of the true reason for the ritual Souchirou is going through.

*Spoiler*: __ 




The secret is that Souhaku lives through what seems to be his right eye. In 96 we see that one no-nosed woman pokes out Souchirou's eye just like she did the old guy and with the last page of 96 we see that the old guy turned into Souhaku. Thus it can be concluded that Souchirou has become his father. 

This would also explain why someone as selfish as Souhaku would have his son devour all the dragons of the 12 Founding Families and some of their Branches. That and in, I think it was, 92 or 93, He perpously had Souchirou absorb the Dragons of the 12 dead bodies of twelve Dragon Gates, its assumed they were ancestors of the 12 Founding Families. 

After all, it would save him the time of doing it himself, but he'd still fufill his desire to hold all the Dragon Gates within one entity. The question is, can Souchirou contain that power while holding his Father's own spiritual energy within him as well.


----------



## Majek (Jul 28, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Souchiro is completely fucked up now?  Wow this is really getting weirder every new chapter.  Poor Aya i wonder if she can do something to save her "future husband".


----------



## gnutte (Jul 28, 2006)

No, they're not. The translation for 95 is done so it shouldn't be too long before manga-translation releases it.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 28, 2006)

Wait, so Tenjou Tenge is still being released in Manga Format? Oooh, must buy! I loved the anime.


----------



## Majek (Aug 19, 2006)

sure took their time


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2006)

Can someone explain me this chapter? I mean, i pretty much understood nothing. Sudden time skip, why is everyone fighting in a world of war, and so on. Maan

And holy shit is that supposed to be Madoka on the ultra jump cover?


----------



## gnutte (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fight 97:*


----------



## Majek (Aug 21, 2006)

woah nice. but i have no f idea what's going on. Anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## gnutte (Aug 21, 2006)

Ha.. I don't get anything either. And it's probably gonna be a while before it gets translated.


----------



## Tokito (Aug 21, 2006)

Well seems like the "ancient"-arc is over ;( I liked the arc alot especially Ichiyou ^^


> Read it. Basic idea is that Ichiyou can't kill Souhaku because the country needs someone capable enough of commanding the new government (now that Shoujou and Ieyasu are gone) to handle closing off the country.
> 
> Ichiyou realizes this and this is where Souhaku forms a meeting with the Takayanagi and the other feather houses to state his proposal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2006)

gnutte said:
			
		

> Ha.. I don't get anything either. And it's probably gonna be a while before it gets translated.



I fear i don't get anything even AFTER the translation :/


----------



## Majek (Aug 21, 2006)

tnx Tokito that's at least something.  Now another month of waiting to see what happens to Aya and what happened to Nagi. damn.


----------



## GodofDeath (Aug 21, 2006)

me head hurts trying to understand this manga


----------



## Athrum (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah lastly Tenjou tenge's been really really hard to understand.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2006)

Kepa said:
			
		

> the art + the fact that even though every chapter makes no sense, after you've read 30 chapters onwards it starts making sense... a little bit



Or we read it in HOPE of understanding the story at some point.


----------



## damnhot (Aug 24, 2006)

anyone have chap 96???


----------



## ETA (Aug 25, 2006)

Kepa said:
			
		

> the art + the fact that even though every chapter makes no sense, after you've read 30 chapters onwards it starts making sense... a little bit


 
Just admit it, Kepa, we read this thing because of the great fights, insane sex portions, the occasional humor, and most of all because Oh! Great's art is abso-fucking-lutely amazing. (At least that's why I keep up with this.)

As to the flashback finally coming to its conclusion... does this mean we get back to crazy battles and the current situation with the upcoming tournament? Oh yeah...


----------



## Kepa (Aug 26, 2006)

HellKorn said:
			
		

> As to the flashback finally coming to its conclusion... does this mean we get back to crazy battles and the current situation with the upcoming tournament? Oh yeah...


yeah, it's funny how the manga evolved from a normal school manga focused on battles to a historical manga about a war that's been going on for ages 
how are we supposed to even care about the tournament now??

oh and yes... the art is what got me intrested in this manga in the first place


----------



## ETA (Aug 26, 2006)

Kepa said:
			
		

> yeah, it's funny how the manga evolved from a normal school manga focused on battles to a historical manga about a war that's been going on for ages


 
Which thus proves Oh! Great pulled a lot out of his ass when he discovered that writing a manga series that isn't outright hentai might actually be popular...



> how are we supposed to even care about the tournament now??


 
By somehow remembering all eighty-or-so chapters that occurred before this apparently ridiculous flashback... or at least that is what Oh! Great is probably thinking.



> oh and yes... the art is what got me intrested in this manga in the first place


 
I'd actually started reading _Tenjho Tenge_ when I'd heard about the CMX debacle and, after looking into it, hearing from a select few that it has some amazingly orchestrated fights -- the art was something that I was to discover as I went through it. Suffice to say it delivered on all fronts that it promised, so I didn't come away disappointed but rather pleasently surprised. I suppose _Hellsing_ and _Bastard!!_ are in the same way for me...


----------



## Athrum (Aug 26, 2006)

I started reading the manga when i watched the anime, the maga was about the "True spear" chapter by then.... It was the story that grabbed me beacause the art at the beggining was good but not as it is now


----------



## Kepa (Aug 28, 2006)

HellKorn said:
			
		

> Which thus proves Oh! Great pulled a lot out of his ass when he discovered that writing a manga series that isn't outright hentai might actually be popular...


it's better than hentai... it has guns - swords - magic powers *and *nakedness
(just like Oh! Great - Naked Star )


----------



## RodMack (Aug 30, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get all the chapters so far of Tenjou Tenge?


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 30, 2006)

I haven't read chapter 95 as yet. Hopefully I will before the week is out though. :/


----------



## Kepa (Sep 10, 2006)

Linali Lee said:
			
		

> Oh I had it on my HD for a long time, I just didn't read it yet (at that time).


ya well it's more fun reading tenten arc per arc... because the chapters can become really confusing at times.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 10, 2006)

Kepa said:
			
		

> ya well it's more fun reading tenten arc per arc... because the chapters can become really confusing at times.



Yes very confusing at times...  

I prefer Oh! Great other work Air Gear because the story is simpler and easy to understand plus the characters feel more fleshed out. lol Is Bob even in Tenjo Tenge anymore? Man I feel bad for his character completely forgotten.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 10, 2006)

Chapter 96 was _quite_ interesting. Anyone else "WTF'ed" at the end?


----------



## Hat Hair (Sep 10, 2006)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> lol Is Bob even in Tenjo Tenge anymore? Man I feel bad for his character completely forgotten.



More than any of the other characters, I'm interested in Bob's growth as the second banana, so to speak. So far a lot of talk, not a lot of action as far as he has been concerned. In relation to "current" events, as long as it means that the pace is going to start picking up, I don't mind what has been going on so much if it means Nagi ends up evil and potentially slain. Not that I dislike the character (kinda), but I think that would be the most itneresting path.


----------



## Kepa (Sep 11, 2006)

Hat Hair said:
			
		

> More than any of the other characters, I'm interested in Bob's growth as the second banana, so to speak. So far a lot of talk, not a lot of action as far as he has been concerned. In relation to "current" events, as long as it means that the pace is going to start picking up, I don't mind what has been going on so much if it means Nagi ends up evil and potentially slain. Not that I dislike the character (kinda), but I think that would be the most itneresting path.


yeah, but it's not just Bob that's been forgotten.... he seemed like a promising character, so I'm sure he'll be used again, though I thought it was funny that he lost his cool afro hair because it was too troublesome to draw


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 11, 2006)

Ch 98 shouldn't be out until sometime around the 19th-21st.


----------



## Hat Hair (Sep 11, 2006)

Kepa said:
			
		

> yeah, but it's not just Bob that's been forgotten.... he seemed like a promising character, so I'm sure he'll be used again, though I thought it was funny that he lost his cool afro hair because it was too troublesome to draw



True, but given how convoluted TenTen is it could be a whole 'nother volume or so. I wouldn't be surprised if the manga were to end without even covering the election tournament.

And, yeah, Bob's first hairstyle was without a doubt the best.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm wondering when the manga is going to return to the present. From what ch 96 indicated it could be within the next chapter or two.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 11, 2006)

Linali Lee said:
			
		

> I'm wondering when the manga is going to return to the present. From what ch 96 indicated it could be within the next chapter or two.



Chapter 97 near the end it goes back to the present.


----------



## peacedrunx (Sep 13, 2006)

ey. im a bit new here.  .but can anyone give me a link where i can read online tenjou tenge.  .the latest chapters. .im only up to ch.86.. . .mangavolume is not that updated and i dont know where else to look for it. . ..can someone help me. . .thanks in advance . XD


----------



## Tokito (Sep 19, 2006)

@ peacedrunx:
you can try ThE WoRm

and a new chapter:
 chapter 98


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 19, 2006)

Does anyone else think that this series jumped the shark after the old school flashback with Shin, Tawara, Mitsuomni and Maya?

Ever since that ended this comic really sucks and the mangaka is putting some pretty sick stuff in it as of late.


----------



## Tokito (Sep 19, 2006)

Well the "Shin-arc" made me fall in love with TT but i really like the development of the plot afterwards. Guess I am one of the few ppl who enjoyed the ancient-arc ^^
But i am disappointed in  chapter 98 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Why the hell does Maya is alive? All the dramatic scenes for nothing >_<
And OG better pull a really good story out of his ass for Souhaku not being able to control Nagis body ....I never thought that a TT-chapter would let me down ;8


----------



## Diaketh (Sep 19, 2006)

I didn't like the ancient-arc at first but now that it's finished I have to say I love it. Ichiyou and the rest are very likeable characters, plus we got a nice background story on the Takayanagi families, especially the red feather ones. While I would love to see some development on Masataka and Bob, it was still some great (if sometimes extremely gross) chapters. 

New chapter actually looks good, hopefully we'll finally get to the damned Election Tournament which has vaguely been the goal of the series  PLus, Nagi's new haircut is pretty nice. Let's just hope Sohaku goes possession on him just quite yet.


----------



## Kepa (Sep 20, 2006)

yeay, more bob jokes for the bob fans  (though he doesn't look as cool anymore with his short hair)..
oh well, I'm in desperate need of a trans


----------



## Majek (Sep 20, 2006)

Tokito 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it looks like Nagi himslef or with Aya's help is holding him back. And the eyepatch has something to do with that as well. Both Shin and Nagi's mother had eyepatches helping them to keep control so why shjouldn't Nagi


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 20, 2006)

Majek said:
			
		

> Tokito
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I thought Nagi's mom had an eyepatch because of her scar and also she didn't have an eye at all too so it wasn't for "controlling" her power. Shin had that eyepatch because of his fight with Bunshichi after he was kicked in the eye by him it wasn't for controlling his power.


----------



## Diaketh (Sep 20, 2006)

Nagi has an eyepatch because crazy-priestess-chick-Inou figured it would be fun to ruin his one eye and insert Sohaku's. His mom had one because said bastard (Sohaku) plopped out her eye and gave it to his sidekick.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh. My. God. Back to school and stuff.

And I simply LOVE the doublepage with the hazardsuit guys around Maya.


----------



## gnutte (Oct 19, 2006)

Fight 99:
Random Curiosity


----------



## Tokito (Oct 19, 2006)

gnutte

Kinda weird chapter, I wonder how long Mits is playing that playing that game..


----------



## BlitzRonin (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



While it was awesome to see Nagi outright own Sagara Mask..

Why are there two Mitsuonmi's?

One looks like the beast, but the other is more like his high school self.


----------



## Tokito (Oct 19, 2006)

99
*Spoiler*: __ 




It' seems like the real Mits is kinda handicapped ....Well the "fake" Mits is Shyoujyou but i do not get why she is taking his place and be a Kagemusha for him. I thought that those 2 are loyal to the Natsume family ... Every new chapter bring up new questions instead of give an answer to older ones >.>


----------



## BlitzRonin (Oct 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So that's been Shyoujyou since Mitsuonmi first showed up in the manga? That's nuts.


----------



## Nosferatubeast (Oct 19, 2006)

Who's Shyoujyou?  I just read every chapter a couple weeks ago and I don't remember who that is.


----------



## Diaketh (Oct 22, 2006)

BlitzRonin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So that's been Shyoujyou since Mitsuonmi first showed up in the manga? That's nuts.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I very much doubt that actually o.o Remember he actually did do some fighting earlier, or it is just to save his strength for the tournament.

What I am surprised with however is the strength of Shyoujyou when taking his shape  Even Izusu seemed shocked over it. Apparently they are training her to be on a similar level to Mitsoumi.

While they are loyal to the Natsume family their main goal seems to be to finish up Sohaku, in other words Nagi at the moment. Since Mitsoumi has also canceled his relations to him he would be the best one to side with.




Shyoujyou is the girl with the shape-shifting power.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 But isnt Souhako dead??




I think i'll have to read this manga again from the point of the true spear part, thats when it gets confusing lol


----------



## Tokito (Oct 23, 2006)

X-T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well Souhaku is currently in Nagis body  
short summery:
- Mits chopping of Souhaku's head
- Mits and Madoka going back leaving Nagi behind
- Inue coming out of the dark poking out Nagi's eye and putting Souhaku's "immortal" one in 
- Souhaku alive in Nagis body but is not in controlling it (dunno why maybe he made a weird contract with Aya[" random thought"he keeps Maya and Nagi alive and she has to fight for him and keeping his  secret)]


----------



## Death (Oct 23, 2006)

Whatever happened to the kicking chich and arrow dude?


----------



## gnutte (Nov 2, 2006)

There's a translation of 99 available here
Also, it seems there won't be a chapter in december.


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 8, 2006)

in chapter 99

*Spoiler*: __ 



did nagi actually kill saga-mask or whatever his name is? or was it just some illusion he gave off? i know nagi said saga would die if they fought but did nagi actually hit him or stop right at the cusp of impact?




sorry about the dumb question


----------



## ShinguraiK (Nov 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Is Masataka A swordsman? He is seen alot in the series holding a rod looking thing covered in cloth. I'm not too sure if he's just carrying it for someone. But it just seems like there are some scenes where he has it and he's all alone. Anyone else notice that? Maybe he's also a capable swordsman? Or just a punk who people make carry their things. or maybe that thing is something that all students have to carry and I just didn't notice that cuz I'm dumb.


----------



## Diaketh (Nov 9, 2006)

ShinguraiK said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is Masataka A swordsman? He is seen alot in the series holding a rod looking thing covered in cloth. I'm not too sure if he's just carrying it for someone. But it just seems like there are some scenes where he has it and he's all alone. Anyone else notice that? Maybe he's also a capable swordsman? Or just a punk who people make carry their things. or maybe that thing is something that all students have to carry and I just didn't notice that cuz I'm dumb.



I'd say he is a pure-bred unarmed fighter. After all, he is the "anti-weapon specialist". Those pics are basically just there to look cool I think. The rod thing you are talking about, do you mean a tonfa? If not maybe I'm thinking of another picture.


----------



## nalex43 (Nov 9, 2006)

hmm...i was always thinking that he carried it for maya but now that you mention it, his dad knew how to use a sword so he possible might know how as well...though the chances may not be that high


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2006)

Wtf....


*Spoiler*: __ 




I didn't understand, what is this? CLONES?


----------



## oneshot (Nov 10, 2006)

Zaru said:


> Wtf....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 no, i think it was just kinda of showing the warrior who will defeat the "gods" or those with "powers".


----------



## Diaketh (Nov 10, 2006)

Zaru said:


> Wtf....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No dude. It's still shoujyou - shapeshifter. You can recognize the tattoo or mark on his face that it's her.


----------



## Bishop (Dec 16, 2006)

*Tenjou tence (sp) manga*

Anybody know some sites where I can read the latest TT manga? The one I was reading only goes up to chpt 86


----------



## Bishop (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks man.

Do you know the volume of chapter 86?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 16, 2006)

no problem...

also make sure to use the search tool to see if a thread already talking about tenjou tenge since I merged your thread with the discussion thread.

and use the edit function, since double posting is against the rules.

Volume 14 I do believe contains chapter 86


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 17, 2006)

Shame about the december break 

Looks like we'll have some good fights coming up, hopefully more screen time for Masataka. He would have made a much better protaganist imho.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2006)

bli you're one to talk....

ya, the breaks not that hot. But I just now watched the end of the anime and reread the corresponding part... 

Bunshichi is evermore the man.


----------



## Bishop (Dec 17, 2006)

Nagi cutting his hair...looks better than that ass style hair due but still he looks too different to recognize


----------



## Diaketh (Dec 21, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haha finally, after 100 chapters the tournament has finally begun 

Plus Takami and Masataka ownage. Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Twirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Volume 16 is coming out on January 19th …


----------



## Kalle85 (Dec 30, 2006)

Rice Ball said:


> Shame about the december break
> 
> Looks like we'll have some good fights coming up, hopefully more screen time for Masataka. He would have made a much better protaganist imho.


Damn right! I can't stand Nagi.

I'm watching the Masataka pwnage against Nagi from Episode 1/2 everytime. But I guess, now Masataka stands no chance against Nagi, right?  I'm at Vol.3, but you can spoiler me.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, its too bad this may be the only battle Masatak can own someone. Since he is a anti-weapon specialist, these guys had no chance against him. Oh, and Kalle85, Souchirou is actually a great main character. If your only on Vol. 3, then you need to speed read. The Souchirou you know is really only the surface. In these later volumes you get to see why Souchirou can't stand losing and why he fights like he does.

Also you've yet to see the Nagi Family Ability. Its PWNZerific.

Time for a SPOILER:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, for the anti-Souchirou people, I can't wait to see him use the ALL the powers he was forced to absorb by Souhaku. EVERY ONE OF THEM! Dragon Claws, Water Bullet, that one's girls speed legs, EVERYTHING! Not to mention he may be soon drawing on his father's family abilities. It would be awesome if we saw Souchirou use some of those skills Souhaku used is some of the flashback sequences (the ones where he was able to replace himself into a bunch of leaves and turn up right behind that guy). THATS why he rocks as a main character. Because he kicks ass.




*looks back at post* Really I guess I am a Souchirou-tard. Meh, Souchirou is kick ass anyway.


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok, I follow the story well and love it but I'm confused about one thing. How in the hell is Oh Great's art progressing so quickly and drastically ever since chapter 75? It's like he's a completely different mangaka.


----------



## Kalle85 (Jan 3, 2007)

DeathGuise_of_Oblivion said:


> Well, its too bad this may be the only battle Masatak can own someone. Since he is a anti-weapon specialist, these guys had no chance against him. Oh, and Kalle85, Souchirou is actually a great main character. If your only on Vol. 3, then you need to speed read. The Souchirou you know is really only the surface. In these later volumes you get to see why Souchirou can't stand losing and why he fights like he does.
> 
> Also you've yet to see the Nagi Family Ability. Its PWNZerific.
> 
> *looks back at post* Really I guess I am a Souchirou-tard. Meh, Souchirou is kick ass anyway.


Well, i've read till Chapter 100, but I still don't like Souchirou. Masataka is still my favourite. Oh, and Masataka did some more pwnage. He beat that little Girl with his Anti-Weapon Skill, and he beat that Zombie with Bunshishi(?). Not to mention the pwnage he did in Chapter 100. Hope we see some more Masataka now and less of Souchirou. 

My favourite Fight would be Masataka vs. Mitsoumi in the Tournament Finals.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link Gnutte.

Chapter 100 was quite hilarious.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 3, 2007)

Ohh nice 
Its not that i'm anti Souchirou person 

Even after reading about his history and all, i just never liked him.

Masataka will unfortuantly lose to Mitsoumi pretty soon.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't mind Souchirou so much at this point, the character's gone from being unlikable to occasionally annoying. It's nice to see some of the more neglected characters get some spotlight, or even panel time. Can't wait to see what kind of ass whoopings Bob gets to hand out.


----------



## kahlmoo (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't think there's too many people that actually "like" Nagi that much =o

i'd have liked it much more if Masataka had been the main character 
since it started out with Masataka being somewhat the main character, i think i'm just upset that Nagi stole his spotlight XD.

hopefully he kicks ass in the tournament. Bob too xD gotta love Bob :3


----------



## Tokito (Jan 6, 2007)

More love for Nagi, cause he is the container for Souhaku-sama  :!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2007)

kahlmoo said:


> I don't think there's too many people that actually "like" Nagi that much =o
> 
> i'd have liked it much more if Masataka had been the main character
> since it started out with Masataka being somewhat the main character, i think i'm just upset that Nagi stole his spotlight XD.
> ...



Yeah, vol. 1 began with Masataka being the main character. And besides him having a small penis, he is very suitable for being a main character.

It reminds me of that one comic oh!great added on one of the first volumes. He told the story when he found comments on TenTen on the internet, and then saw how people wished the main characters dead  
His reaction was priceless.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 6, 2007)

Isnt Masataka supposed to be the "True Warrior" or something? He isnt that useless 

Oh and to answer Malice, Oh great changed his style really fast, he's always improving, his characters right now, expecially on Air gear have a lot more detail than just 2 or 3 months ago.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 6, 2007)

Main character? Heh not sure you can say there's a main character in TT the story keeps switching to different characters in the story. Poor Bob his another character that got the shaft in the story. Would have like if both Bunshichi and Isuzu gotten more screen time.

Both Aya and Nagi suck as "main" characters I always prefered Maya her for me she's the most likeable character in TT.


----------



## sundis (Jan 7, 2007)

Well seems to me like Nagi got everything handed to him. Even Aya fell in love with him for no reason... that's just frustrating. He gets all these cool powers but has almost no character development. 

Although I think I hated him mostly because of his hair style at the beginning of the manga. The new Nagi is less annoying in both appearance and how he acts... so... maybe in the coming chapters he'll actually be a cool main character.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2007)

sundis said:


> Well seems to me like Nagi got everything handed to him. Even Aya fell in love with him for no reason... that's just frustrating. He gets all these cool powers but has almost no character development.
> 
> Although I think I hated him mostly because of his hair style at the beginning of the manga. The new Nagi is less annoying in both appearance and how he acts... so... maybe in the coming chapters he'll actually be a cool main character.



I actually found the punkish, cocky nagi from the beginning quite appealing. I just loved it how he always mocked people with an ugly face, mostly with bob together.
The last I can remember was against Mitsuomi when he wanted to get the ceremonial blade from Aya. It was so great :amazed


----------



## Death (Jan 7, 2007)

Nagi has always been one of my favorite characters.  Like Zaru said, the punkish attitude is what drew me to this manga.  Well that and all the action.  Now that Nagi has changed to a much more mature person, his character has gotten better.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 12, 2007)

I hope Bob really kicks ass, i mean he should be equal to Nagi as the strongest 'Normal Human'.

Bob v Bunshichi would be a kickass fight.


----------



## Tokito (Jan 20, 2007)

Thx gnutte
This chapter was empty no story just some random canonfodder fighters got introduced ;(


----------



## Kaki (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks, I find the relation between children and older characthers interesting. 
they seem to have a lot of raw power but are shut down by elders (even just two years). 
Still, Mitsuomi grew up too much so fast..

What is this 100 year war? 

Charachters in TT get seriously fucked up...


----------



## Tokito (Jan 21, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Still, Mitsuomi grew up too much so fast..




Well keep in mind that Mits was able to do that cause Souhaku was using and supporting him with money and men ("F") over the last 2 years^.^


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2007)

Damn i'm so eagerly waiting for the scan.

I hope we will see some awesome shit in the next chapters, it has been a while (not storywise, but timewise) since the last awesome fight in the real world)


----------



## Bishop (Jan 21, 2007)

^Took the words right out of my mouth. I've been waiting for this tournament since chapter 10


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2007)

> Well keep in mind that Mits was able to do that cause Souhaku was using and supporting him with money and men ("F") over the last 2 years^.^


 Ya, he may have been forced into a heavy position with alot of danger. But moreso I think his closeness to death may have pushed him to grow real fast. Just look at the old him two years ago....wow. He is going to die VERY soon right?


----------



## Tokito (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah doubtful that Mits is gone survive the finals. 
I wonder who is going to "kill" him:> 
His lillte Brother or Aya or Nagi or maybe Maya is pulling a deus ex machina. So that they can kill each other and are finaly able to be together in peace


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2007)

No, I don't think he'd write one of them off. Maybe Mitsuomi will off himself by pushing his limits against....


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2007)

Tokito said:


> So that they can kill each other and are finaly able to be together in peace



That's SO shin and needlegirl.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2007)

No, they will stay behind to be like "whaaaa my big boy is gone" and "wha bro is dead, what is my fate now?"


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2007)

The thing I'm more interested in the coming chapters is the progression of Masataka.  Expect big things from him in the coming months.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2007)

eh, not so much.......
but soichiro looks more evil than yonger mitsuomi.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 24, 2007)

F1nalmessenger said:


> The thing I'm more interested in the coming chapters is the progression of Masataka.  Expect big things from him in the coming months.


I'm hoping that'll happen, but I'm having my doubts.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't care that much about him. 

But what do you all think; WHY THE FUCK ARE THERE TWO MITSUOMI??


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> I don't care that much about him.
> 
> But what do you all think; WHY THE FUCK ARE THERE TWO MITSUOMI??



I asked the same question a while ago, got an answer, but forgot it  

There's a shapeshifter in the feathers or something.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2007)

oh interesting....but still VERY mysterious.  Many possible impications. 
What if they shape shifter has been acted seince the take over? That could be cool.  or something...


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2007)

You know, that mark on the face, wasn't it on the girl's face? The one that appeared with the boy next to aya after the flashback?

I can't look now, some TT chapters vanished from my HD :/


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2007)

oh shit...

and good point. It was similar...
And whats up with 14th family of the 12 founding families? hehehe

I hope it does not come to an end soon. But rather takes a new direction after the tornament. Some may die, but I think the plan of activating the others powers will be true. 
Then it would be time for a global arc...or rather
100 years war arc as said by Mitsuomi. 

I don't expect an end soon.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2007)

oh shit...

and good point. It was similar...
And whats up with 14th family of the 12 founding families? hehehe

I hope it does not come to an end soon. But rather takes a new direction after the tornament. Some may die, but I think the plan of activating the others powers will be true. 
Then it would be time for a global arc...or rather
100 years war arc as said by Mitsuomi. 

I don't expect an end soon.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2007)

Well...considering how epic the events from the flashback where, this tournament seems so "local" now. I wonder if the whole activating powers thing will blend into this arc already or if it will be afterwards.

I can't say I believe the end of the tournament will be normal. If the final battle is going to happen, it's probably going to end with something big.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 24, 2007)

Hopefully the big thing will be all the characters except Bunischi dying.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2007)

Sequel: "Bunshichi Tenge"

Tawara Bunshichi on his quest to fondle bewbs. But what is this! A rival appears! And he has nekkid women around him!

(I hope people understand that pun 8[ )


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2007)

> I wonder if the whole activating powers thing will blend into this arc already or if it will be afterwards.


 It would have to be after. Btw I think its kinda like the plot in the first x men movie. 



> If the final battle is going to happen, it's probably going to end with something big.


 I say the torny shall NOT be the final fight. 

oh boy...I would like to know tawara's history a bit. Maybe a bunshichi gaiden.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 26, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> It would have to be after. Btw I think its kinda like the plot in the first x men movie.
> 
> I say the torny shall NOT be the final fight.



I mean the final fight of the tournament. You know, in the big hall, with the members of the remaining teams.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh yeah, it should be juukenbu vs enforcement group right?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 26, 2007)

If it turns out as predicted. Dammit so long to wait for the chapters :/


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2007)

ya, I tore through tenten in like 3 sittings.....now time for a wait. 

I guess I'll read ag in the meantime.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2007)

I think I may buy them.....or at least he one with the Maya figure....

Sucks that delray editited them.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 26, 2007)

Delray? what is that?

And lol the maya figure. That one was ecchi. (well, aya's was too, but maya#s even more)


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2007)

Right, It think they could be fun.....I can look for the mangas at Katsucon in Feb. 

delray is putting the manga out in america, but you're in austria so you didn't know.....there is a site about how much they are editiing it. 

I can link later.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 26, 2007)

I can't remember any obvious edits in my local tankobon translation, at least. They changed some jokes, but nothing serious. 

Well, they even added some, like nagi saying "Is this dragonball? Go to Carlsen(publisher for the dragonball manga), bastard" after Masataka used his "energy beam"

That was quite funny compared to the original


----------



## Athrum (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry for the correction but its CMX that is releasing TenTen, not Delrey. Delrey is doing Air Gear and they are doing a great job, like they do in all mangas. CMX as utterly butchered tenTen, just the first volume had over 30 edits, from clothes drawn  to panels resized, that just sucks. My advice, buy the french version or the japanese one, even if you dont know how to read the language at least you have the real deal.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2007)

I was reffering to buying the Original Japanese tankobans, and my japanese is quite weak. Nothing that could read tenten that is a challange to translators and does not even have furigana.

Man, I fucked up...of course its cmx. Sorry. 
here is the site. SDK forums

I think subliminaly its one of the reasons I started a minor hobby of editing cloths off certain manga pages (not tenten)...


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Man, I fucked up...of course its cmx. Sorry.
> here is the site. _One_Piece_295.ass"](Right click save as)



WHAT IN THE WORLD, seriously. The added bras are hilarious.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 28, 2007)

Alright i've just finished reading volume 15 and i don't have a clue WHAT THE HELL is going on in this volume.

Could anyone fill me in?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 28, 2007)

Do you want a link to a translated scan?


----------



## Bishop (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes PLEASE!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

Kaaspeer said:


> Alright i've just finished reading volume 15 and i don't have a clue WHAT THE HELL is going on in this volume.
> 
> Could anyone fill me in?



You mean, the huge flashback in the warring ages? It's fully ok to be confused, most people feel like that after reading it.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jan 28, 2007)

Zaru said:


> You mean, the huge flashback in the warring ages? It's fully ok to be confused, most people feel like that after reading it.



meh i've just read it upto the first chapter of volume 17 (that is the latest scan right chapter 100?) I'll just forget about it and go on


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

Well feel free to read through it again, but I don't see a necessarity to understand what happened in the FB for the current arc, which will mainly involve fighting in the present.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 28, 2007)

The ancient falshback is not as important to undersanding.....
Just important in regards to thise never say die, evil villans



> meh i've just read it upto the first chapter of volume 17


 I'm waiting for a vol to come out..... us spoiler tags for vol. 17 untill then.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2007)

"Until then"

It's gonna take several weeks for the next chapter


----------



## Bishop (Feb 1, 2007)

When is the scan chapter 101 coming out?


----------



## Bishop (Feb 1, 2007)

I know, That's why I'm so confused that 1010 isn't out in scanilation.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2007)

Bishop said:


> 1010



Woah, we're not that far in the story man.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 4, 2007)

I guess typos don't slip with Zaru...


----------



## Bender (Feb 7, 2007)

They,ve finally come out with vol.16 of the manga anybody seen it? It's hella sweet and the characters have completely changed.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah vol.16 was really cool and if you bought the February issue( I think) of Ultra Jump you get an alternate cover for it I believe.  Ch. 102 should be out soon and still no sight of 101 anywhere.  Unless of course it's out and I'm not looking hard enough.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm completely confused about the point of the ancient arc... 
so, is nagi the true warrior or something?
but I thought taka was the true warrior...


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Feb 11, 2007)

DEATHwisher said:


> I'm completely confused about the point of the ancient arc...
> so, is nagi the true warrior or something?
> but I thought taka was the true warrior...




No, you seem to misunderstand the entire principle of "The True Warrior". First we must look at the difference of the Red Feathers and the White Feathers to understand better. 

Red Feathers: Those that belong to the six families under the Takayagani Family (Mitsumi, Dougen, and Masataka) with supernatural powers. Of these are the~

* Nagi
* Kago
* Natsume
* Kabane
* Hatoru
* Shōjō

Of these Red Feathers, the leader clan is the Nagi Clan, though due to the hate and mistrust from the other families due to tttheir unique ability(Dragon Fist) which has the ability to decour the other Dragon's, the Nagi's are pushed outside of the "Social Circle" of the clans unless their presence is dire. Thus the Natsume Clan seem to be the next most pivital clan of the Red Feathers.

Of these 6 Clans, come 36 families that hold abilities like those the original six hold (ex. The Enmi Clan and their Dragon Pupil). 


Now the White Feathers. They consist of six families that specialize in martial arts, fencing, and things unrelating to supernatural powers. Due to their specialization and their intense training, they can combat the Red Feathers on an even level. They consist of the~

* Ishiyumi
* Mawari
* Tsumuji
* Kagiroi
* Kabuto
* Wani

These families also have another special ability. In some cases, they have been able to access the Looping Dragon Gates. Thus they are able to unleach an incredibly large amount of Ki kept in one part of their body. Sometimes they have natural elemental abilities, such as the Earth and Water Gates. Others allow the specific part of the body to gain tremendous power and speed, such as the Green Gate. Thus they can even combat those of the Red Feather Families on an even or supior level. 


The Ancient ARC was used by OH! Great in order for us to understand the motives behind Souhaku's plot to unite and control the blood of ALL feather families in one being. Thus for the reason of his marriage with Mikoto and his concieving of his son Souichirou. The answer for why: Souhaku is a powerhungry bastard who cares for nothing but his own ambition. He has developed his own technique to where he can live forever, provided the safety of his eye. That and since it was from Aya's POV, she knows his weakspot, but is unable to act for fear of what it might do to Souichirou if the Ki/Life Force from Souhaku's eye were to be unleashed. Or at least thats my reason for why she hasn't told him.

But yes, the answer for the "True Warrior" lies in the bloodline of the Takayagani Family's history. They are known for being the greatest of warriors and for being the family that is supported by the 36 Families as "The Phoenix" is supported by its feathers.

Souichirou is what Mitsumi like to call, a "True Demon". This is because the Drgon's fist as well as the Demon Exorsist blood that runs through him allows him to channel an infinite amount of Ki, though his body wouldn't be able to hold that for a long period of time. For fear the Drgon would devour him completely and leave no trace of him.

Thus in order for a Takayagani to become a "True Warrior" he would ahve to be able to beat a "True Demon". Mitsumi is unable to do this because of the three minuite time limit his heart has before it explodes. As seen in the Bowling Alley, Souichirou's Demon Excorsist Blood began activating, though he wasn't able to transform, and was channeling Ki through it and was unable to be defeated. If Bunshichi hadn't of interfeered, Mitsumi would have died. 

So you see. *looks up* Man I need to learn how to summerize better.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 12, 2007)

but when masataka defeated the robot dude, the guy that can resurrect dead things said something about true warrior...


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 12, 2007)

DeathGuise_of_Oblivion said:


> No, you seem to misunderstand the entire principle of "The True Warrior". First we must look at the difference of the Red Feathers and the White Feathers to understand better.
> 
> Red Feathers: Those that belong to the six families under the Takayagani Family (Mitsumi, Dougen, and Masataka) with supernatural powers. Of these are the~
> 
> ...




Wow thanks 
*Rep'd


----------



## Athrum (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah that helped a lot, the manga is getting really confusing.


----------



## gnutte (Feb 12, 2007)

v16 tankobon:
[SD]​_D.Gray-man​_-​_18​_[8CB2FEBA].avi


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2007)

People really should pay attention to the flashback because it dictates how the series will go unless they characters find a way to change the circle.  A lot of major players are involved and some are not who you would think.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2007)

101 is translated now.
Happy Material Video Insert


----------



## Kaaspeer (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the link 

Kinda weird chapter though.


----------



## kahlmoo (Feb 18, 2007)

YESSSS FINALLY 101!! WHOOP!

erm, yeah...thanks ^^;


----------



## Kepa (Feb 18, 2007)

finally I understand what the chapter is about.... though it's disappointing how we first are introduced to some intresting fighters, and we don't even see them fight :s


----------



## Bishop (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah aftr the long wait I was dissapointed. I'm thinkig I'm about to see a fightbut it's just chaos and drugs.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2007)

I thought it was an alright chapter, I can't wait for 102 whenever that will come out.


----------



## kahlmoo (Feb 18, 2007)

meh, it was an alright chapter. not really great, not totally suck-ish. Witch girl is hot hot hottt . best part of the chapter was when Hitomi literally kicked the witch girl's ass on pg 27. XD O!G's fight scenes are hella pervy =P..i love it XD


----------



## Tokito (Feb 22, 2007)

Here we go chapter 102 ^^


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 22, 2007)

And so we finally see...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The emergence of the great hero, Asshat.


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 22, 2007)

i recently started reading this series im on volume 7 i think. i like it alot. especeially how theres two story lines. and how in one volume the present characters are shown reading a manga about the past... i thought it was clever.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

Yes, the generational aspect is realy novel and amazing. 

I guess you'll need more soon....


----------



## D.E.M. (Feb 22, 2007)

yes that and whatever other treats you have to offer.... manga wise..


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

I see. What chapter did you read last? btw I found your DVD.


----------



## Kepa (Feb 22, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> And so we finally see...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I actually liked that guy, and now we actually see him do something good 

(besides, oh great!'s art amazes me every chapter)


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 22, 2007)

It looks like I misjudged Tenjou Tenge as the latest chapters have shown that it's getting better and better. I'm going to add it to my Manga Reading List.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

Fuck yeah, and asshat is obviosly a badass and has been for sometime.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2007)

I always thought Asshat was awesome and he was bound to do something good.  Great chapter and can't wait for the trans.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2007)

Fuck yes, thanks for the link....


----------



## kahlmoo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thx fer the link once again Leon.

Asshat is freaking rad. freakin' rad indeed 

ahh and yup, witch girl is still hottie hot hot


----------



## Rangamaru (Feb 25, 2007)

asshat is now my most favorite character. Sorry Bunshichi , you're now number 2.


----------



## Tokito (Mar 14, 2007)

You can try
Three

There are 24 episodes and 2 OAV's:
Tenjou Tenge The Past Chapter (1 epi)
Tenjou Tenge Ultimate Fight (2epi)
however the Anime is utter crap and a waste of time anyway. Do yourself a favour and stick to the Manga^^


----------



## Tokito (Mar 14, 2007)

Well what I meant is that the Anime is total Bs, its censored, bad drawn, shorted etc
However the Manga is completely different, Tenjo Tenge (the Manga) is a masterpiece  
so read it  ^^


----------



## Hitaru (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry i am a retard and put Manga, your post was correct thanks though, started getting it.


----------



## Six* (Mar 17, 2007)

hey, anyone know where i can get tenjo tenge tank raws or atleast a site that has the colored pages at the start of every volume? thanks.


----------



## caboose17 (Mar 18, 2007)

I found active links to all of the translated chapters at


----------



## Tokito (Mar 19, 2007)

Here we go
Chapter 103


----------



## kahlmoo (Mar 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _103_ 



Woweee Asshat is so fricken cool.....that is...until the last panel. My face literally went like this: -----> 




very nice chapter. loved the action scenes....and witchgirl <3


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 20, 2007)

Shyaaaa!!!!!

Man, who knew he was so serious?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2007)

Damn, that was such a good chapter.  Can't wait for next month.


----------



## Kepa (Mar 20, 2007)

god damn...reading the tenten raws always make me scream for a translation and the next chapter 

though I'm not too happy about this chapter:

*Spoiler*: __ 



god damn, tenten was missing a cool boxer and now that asshat gets serious he gets his arm broken??! FFS!


----------



## Diaketh (Mar 31, 2007)

I actually winced when I read the last page. Poor asshat T_T And he was just beginning to show his true awesomeness.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah poor asshat. If that was real, he's seriously fucked.

Someone else has to take revenge on that crazy bitch then.


----------



## Kepa (Mar 31, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Yeah poor asshat. If that was real, he's seriously fucked.
> 
> Someone else has to take revenge on that crazy bitch then.


well he still hasn't lost though....but yeah, re-reading this chapter (after the raw) makes me miss asshat already.
I wonder what fighting style that alien has now


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2007)

Whenever Alien fights, it's gonna be a mixture of extreme humour and "wtf" moments when he starts to pwn.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey do any of you guys know at what point in the Manga the anime ends? Because I finished the Anime and I'd like to continue on to the Manga


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 31, 2007)

Violent By Design said:


> Hey do any of you guys know at what point in the Manga the anime ends? Because I finished the Anime and I'd like to continue on to the Manga



Actually it would be best to start from chapter 1. Trust me on that.


----------



## Rangamaru (Mar 31, 2007)

-Doc- said:


> Actually it would be best to start from chapter 1. Trust me on that.



The only thing he missed was fanservice, nothing important.


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 1, 2007)

Asshat rocked in his chapter.

I still think hes going to continue and beat her with 1 arm.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 1, 2007)

Rangamaru said:


> The only thing he missed was fanservice, nothing important.



So many things looked 100 times better in the manga. Especially in the second arc (flashback with shin). There are so many cool scenes, awesome drawings etc. that the anime couldn't even partially grasp.


----------



## Rangamaru (Apr 1, 2007)

Zaru said:


> So many things looked 100 times better in the manga. Especially in the second arc (flashback with shin). There are so many cool scenes, awesome drawings etc. that the anime couldn't even partially grasp.



That's true. I guess I was only thinking in terms of the main story...


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2007)

-Doc- said:


> Actually it would be best to start from chapter 1. Trust me on that.



if you say so chief. I just did the same thing with Flame of Recca, the anime didn't serve it justice so I read the whole manga.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 1, 2007)

Violent By Design said:


> if you say so chief. I just did the same thing with Flame of Recca, the anime didn't serve it justice so I read the whole manga.



Although FoR is quite bad in the beginning, too. It's just that it gets exponentially better with each volume until the middle and then stays constantly awesome (in my opinion)


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 19, 2007)

Thinking about Koganei still makes me sniffle.  Wonder what they're up to these days?


----------



## Tokito (Apr 21, 2007)

Pretty nice chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Never would had imagined that asshat would be able to fight on. And holy shit Kabane looks kick-ass.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 21, 2007)

DAYUUUUM, this was a good chapter.  Month after month Oh! Great pulls out all the stops.


----------



## Diaketh (Apr 21, 2007)

100% Kabane ownage. I really do wonder why he's defending the witch chick, since he was supposed to be anti-sohaku. Though honestly, she seemed pretty frightened as well.


----------



## Tokito (Apr 22, 2007)

Try 104 and have fun.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks!!

can i get 104 now?! please!


----------



## Tokito (Apr 22, 2007)

Argh my bad that's the 104 raw.  

So now the right one for 103:

104


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks alot!!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the new scans.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 30, 2007)

"Are you from another school? Why does everyone involved with this group have  such huge tits?"

LOL


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks!!


----------



## caboose17 (May 1, 2007)

does anyone know where i can find ch 94?


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 1, 2007)

chapter 94? go to Cerebus 1-300
register then look amongst the hundreds of anime links for Tenjo Tenge.


----------



## caboose17 (May 1, 2007)

every time i try the download stops a few seconds after it starts :'(


----------



## Kepa (May 2, 2007)

caboose17 said:


> every time i try the download stops a few seconds after it starts :'(


stoptazma is changing servers or so... it should be ok tomorrow or so (I think)


anyway, this arc fuckin' rocks!!!!
Asshat and kabane are the biggest bad-ass characters ever in tenjou tenge!!!
LOVING IT


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2007)

At best I have a source for the raw of 14,15 and 16... no scans


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2007)

Thanks anyway, I already have the raw volumes.  I was just looking for scans.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 3, 2007)

I need assistance im ,lost in this messed up story last time I finished reading was when the blonde dude the main character got something in his eye.Or messed up his eye.

What are the chapters/volumes after that please list them.


----------



## Tokito (May 3, 2007)

Nagi get his right eye "replaced" in v16 chapter 96. So you have to read 8 chapters if you want to catch up ^^


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 4, 2007)

Tokito said:


> Nagi get his right eye "replaced" in v16 chapter 96. So you have to read 8 chapters if you want to catch up ^^



cheers


----------



## Violent Man (May 5, 2007)

Well I finally caught up today with the manga. I'm really happy how the story is turning out. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I almost went nuts during chapter 87 when I though that Maya had been taken out. Oh Great had better leave her alone from now on or else!   




Although I read the chapters where Aya goes deep into the past I practically was skimming through it because I wanted to get back to the present timeline, so I really didn't understand it at all. Should I go back and re-read it or is it not that important.

And Mitsuomi's "Nothing but Fist" is easily the most Godly attack ever created!


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 5, 2007)

lol! i swear i did the same thing! i dont think i missed anything important though..


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 5, 2007)

Can someone give me a breakdown of this manga? (the good and the bad)


----------



## Violent Man (May 5, 2007)

@Shin

Well I'll tell you right now that Tenjou Tenge has a lot of fanservice. It's ecchi with some hentai mixed in at parts. So that can be good or bad depending on how you feel about it.

The art is some of if not the best that I have ever seen. Very modern and detailed for both the setting and characters. Really worth looking at.

Fights are very entertaining and energetic. Theres a lot of emphasis on techniques, fighting styles, abilities and old japanese customs.

The characters at first seem to be exactly what you think when you first see them. But as the story progresses so do they. And it's not just getting stronger but much more in depth than what you would expect. Oh Great did a great job in this area which generally seems to be lacking in a lot of mangas today, especially among shonens. I like the way the story doesn't really have a "main character." It's more of a main cast or something. Very diverse.

Well one thing that gets on my nerves sometimes that some people might agree with is the way the story is told. Everyone seems to speak very vicariously throughout the story. They use alot of poetic speaking, analogies and so forth. I guess you could say that it's like Death Note on steroids at times. So if your someone who is kind of slow at getting stuff like this like me you'll have to read the chapters like 2, 3, or 10 times.

Plot wise it has a very solid story. I won't go into it since I don't wanna spoil anything assuming you read it. I will say that it does get very confusing during some parts and you might not get it. For me it was mostly because of what I said before on how they speak. There are also some parts that still leave you thinking and left unfulfilled but then again every manga has this so whatever. But like I said before it does get hard to follow. You have to be very patient.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 5, 2007)

Alright thanx and just out of curiousity do you mean a lot of sex as in hentai or just nudity?


----------



## Kepa (May 5, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Alright thanx and just out of curiousity do you mean a lot of sex as in hentai or just nudity?


lots of hints that characters are having sex (moans, positions, etc..) but you're never shown anything you'd see in a hentai. Aside from that, occasional naked breast and pany shot.... you get used to it  (especially if you're a fan of shin angyo onshi which also has its share of scarcely dressed women))


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2007)

For anyone who skipped or skimmed the feudal times arc should go and reread it.  It basically outlines how the final arc will play out and how Aya will try to change it.  All the major players are represented, though you may not notice or see it.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 5, 2007)

are you serious?! was it aya

*Spoiler*: __ 



that was like "how do you feel finding out that you've been fucking bugs" or something like that..


----------



## kahlmoo (May 5, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> are you serious?! was it aya
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Yeah, i'm pretty sure that was Aya....perhaps she should be more like her ancestors  

But yeah guys. If you'd read over the history arc i think you can pretty much see how this final arc will play out....unless something changes of course


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2007)

They are supposed to make a change. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 And ALL the major players will be involved.  Look for Masataka and Mitsoumi, also Maya is missing if you notice.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 7, 2007)

great job cabose!


----------



## Kaki (May 7, 2007)

> I almost went nuts during chapter 87 when I though that Maya had been taken out.


 meh, she should have.... so it would have been best if he didn't match her against iron man.


----------



## nalex43 (May 8, 2007)

dude what's up with that kabane guy and all those damn swords!? he makes that little girl with the chain sword look like crap. I guess he has special powers but seriously he looks to be one of the strongest thus far

and what the hell was with that girl using slugs to fight lol

oh yeah i was really feeling for asshat when


----------



## Tokito (May 23, 2007)

It's here, it's late, it's hot, its nude and its pwnage:
TT105


----------



## Diaketh (May 23, 2007)

Aww, kabane got owned ;_; Lovely chapter though, can't wait to actually understand what they are saying xD


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 23, 2007)

thankies!!


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2007)

Yo thanks man, been waiting ages for this.


----------



## Serp (May 23, 2007)

thnx for the chapter i have been waiting on this for a while now


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 4, 2007)

thank you!!


----------



## Arios (Jun 4, 2007)

That Mayutsubo(sp?) may be annoying but damn she's cute


----------



## Muk (Jun 4, 2007)

crap i can't remeber where i left off. I remeber finishing volume 14/15 but what is that chapter wise?

thanks for reminding me of new chapters


----------



## kahlmoo (Jun 4, 2007)

Whooo, awesome chapter. Witch-bitch is hot...Aya seems even more pwnsomme than ever.

*No Tenjou Tenge next month. . .  ...   ...


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2007)

NO way!!!  It's not like the wait isn't hard enough.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 5, 2007)

could someone be kind enough to upload the chapter on MU? i cant use RS right now.. 

edit: nvm, i found a way past it!!


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jun 9, 2007)

I've just started to read tenjou tenge after having watched the anime previously. I look forward to finding out what happens after the anime abruptly cut off.


----------



## kahlmoo (Jun 27, 2007)

vagrant tom said:


> I've just started to read tenjou tenge after having watched the anime previously. I look forward to finding out what happens after the anime abruptly cut off.


If you could actually stand the anime you'll absolutely love the manga ^^. hope ya do.

This has been the longest month ever  . Hopefully O!G can get back to the tenten soon


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jun 30, 2007)

kahlmoo said:


> If you could actually stand the anime you'll absolutely love the manga ^^. hope ya do.
> 
> This has been the longest month ever  . Hopefully O!G can get back to the tenten soon



yeah, I'm on chapter 90 now and it's real good, although I think I'm getting into the feudal Japan arc everyone says sucks and is confusing


----------



## Arios (Jun 30, 2007)

vagrant tom said:


> yeah, I'm on chapter 90 now and it's real good, although I think I'm getting into the feudal Japan arc everyone says sucks and is confusing



I read that arc all the way through in one go without re-reading anything and for me it was a little bit confusing.  I'm sure if I went over it again I'd understand it more but I just can't be bothered at the moment   I wouldn't say the arc sucked though.


----------



## sayam (Jul 4, 2007)

the feudal arc was confusing allright, but it didn't suck, nothing about tenjou tenge sucks 
I just read the latest chapter, and I feel I need to reread the manga again for some memory refreshment. damn my memory sucks.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: The Feudal arc is what is destined to happen in the future.  ALL the main characters are represented, you just gotta look for them.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 5, 2007)

Bob was?  Enlighten me.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2007)

Bob was the overweight guy cleaved in half.  Read between the lines and look for characteristics and mannerisms.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 21, 2007)

thank you both!!


----------



## Kalle85 (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice Chapter! Loved it! ^^


----------



## ricc (Jul 21, 2007)

Kalle85 said:


> Really nice Chapter! Loved it! ^^



Yup yup , worth the 2 month wait.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2007)

27(?) pages of pure awesomeness and the best chapter I have read in awhile.


----------



## ricc (Aug 9, 2007)

*Tenjou​_Tenge​_c106[MT].zip *


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 9, 2007)

That was such a great chapter. Cliffhanger again though. >_<


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2007)

Great great chapter and totally worth the wait.


----------



## Kepa (Aug 9, 2007)

yeah, I was afraid tenten was going boring with all the flashback arcs...but the tournament arc is seriously epic!


----------



## spaZ (Aug 9, 2007)

I haven't read this manga for so long i should go back and reread it lol


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2007)

You should.  And the flashbacks rocked, for anyone who said otherwise.  If you didn't like them you missed the point.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2007)

YAY!!!!  

Finally, they bought out a FREAKING chapter!  



I'm so happy!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 10, 2007)

Parallax said:


> You should.  And the flashbacks rocked, for anyone who said otherwise.  If you didn't like them you missed the point.



I cheer for the pointlessly arrogant statement.  Disliking what you like is wrong, for any reason?  Fuck that, fuck you, fuck that arc, it was horrid to me.  Like cancer.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 10, 2007)

So Nagi's dad has the power to put Maya's Ki back to her body. Since it's likely that Maya won't stay souless forever it's likely that Nagi will somehow gain his father's ability.

About the flashback well I didn't care for it but hey at least it wasn't as bad/long as Shin's/Maya past arc.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> I cheer for the pointlessly arrogant statement.  Disliking what you like is wrong, for any reason?  Fuck that, fuck you, fuck that arc, it was horrid to me.  Like cancer.



Wow, jerkoff much?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2007)

I started reading this series a couple of weeks ago and catching up has been a bitch. I am only around 52 or so. -_-


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> I started reading this series a couple of weeks ago and catching up has been a bitch. I am only around 52 or so. -_-



That's great, it's a really good series that I hope you are enjoying.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 12, 2007)

^I have though that flashback felt long as shit while I was reading it.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2007)

The Mitsoumi flashback?!  That's probably my favorite part of the series so far.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Aug 12, 2007)

Parallax said:


> The Mitsoumi flashback?!  That's probably my favorite part of the series so far.



.....your joking, right? To spend more than half the manga trying to explain what could be done in like.....8 chapters at the very least, is absolutely ridiculous. Thankfully, Oh!Great learned from that mistake and has proven it won't happen again. Besides, it totally deviates from the story. A cooler way to do it, would be for the Flashback ARC to start first, leading us to an epic closer where Shin dies, Mitsumi becomes President, and Maya swears revenge. Then flash forward two years, and start off with Souichirou and Bob starting their adventure into Toudou. 

Or maybe not.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2007)

^I really liked the flashbacks, I still think the transition was great.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Aug 13, 2007)

Man wish the manga would pick up it's been kinda down ever since the Nagi rescue arc. Maybe it's cuz were missing Maya in the action. Her character makes everything around so much better... wish she would come back. Aya plainly sucks as a character as for Souchiro... he looks just too ugly I mean he was ugly before too but atleast his demon exorcist version looked cool with the hair down and stuff but this new version is just horrible. Same goes for Bob, he looks like a punk now. Also what the hell happen to Bob and Takayanagi ni the storyline dammit looks like they have been completely side stepped. The only guy in that team who is cool right now is Ass hat and Bunshichi.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 13, 2007)

Parallax said:


> The Mitsoumi flashback?!  That's probably my favorite part of the series so far.



I couldn't agree with you more!!


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2007)

The flashback was great.  And guess what Aya pulled off?


----------



## Tokito (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah she "pulled of" 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 her hair  
Kabane and Shyoujyou as kids are so cute


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Aug 20, 2007)

> The only guy in that team who is cool right now is Ass hat and Bunshichi.



if bunshichi was the main character, this series would be ten times better.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2007)

Hell  yeah it would, but I still like him as a side.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 21, 2007)

Can someone elaborate how kami translates into ken..specifically reiki?


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 21, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> if bunshichi was the main character, this series would be ten times better.



Yeah I like his character I also wish he was the main character. Like how he made his own fighting style unlike the others.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 22, 2007)

could someone be so kind as to PM me chapter 106 trans?!

thanks!


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 29, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can get chapter 1-100?  I watched the Anime, want to read the "real" thing so, if you can thanks alot.


----------



## AgentMarth (Aug 29, 2007)

Has chapters 1-106. Decent speed, and you shouldn't have to register (even you you do, its worth it once you see just HOW much manga they have). I believe I can post that like here. If not, sorry.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 29, 2007)

Ultra Jump came out last week.  Hopefully a raw will surface soon.


----------



## Nice Gai (Aug 29, 2007)

Ichigo said:


> Does anybody know where I can get chapter 1-100?  I watched the Anime, want to read the "real" thing so, if you can thanks alot.



Latest Naruto chapters online
Here is an online viewer for 1-106


----------



## Kepa (Aug 29, 2007)

Parallax said:


> Ultra Jump came out last week.  Hopefully a raw will surface soon.


yah hopefully...lately the fights have been soooo good


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 31, 2007)

I love the fights, subarashiiii!


----------



## kahlmoo (Sep 2, 2007)

107 scan is out.

now that we have some background on Kabane the fight seems 100x better. Flashbacks=meaningful fights xD....and his armor looks so cooooool


----------



## Muk (Sep 2, 2007)

might want to provide a link to the scan

that' be useful =3


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 2, 2007)

you took the words right outta my mouth Muk!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks Kahlmoo!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 3, 2007)

Bah, love is fail.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 3, 2007)

Great great chapter full of awesome.


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 3, 2007)

wonder how many more chapters are left...


----------



## sayam (Sep 20, 2007)

lol at this rate it won't be over for at least 2-3 years if even that.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 21, 2007)

thank you!!!


----------



## Sagara (Sep 21, 2007)

Am I the only one who feels Souchiro should get fatally anal- raped?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 21, 2007)

yup you're the only one!


----------



## Sagara (Sep 21, 2007)

Lulz, either I need eye-sight impairment or Souchiro is looking more and more like a dog especially with his new haircut. He only looks bad-ass when using the Dragon's Fist.


----------



## Tokito (Sep 21, 2007)

Seems like you got a pretty bad eyesight :>


----------



## Yak (Sep 21, 2007)

Hm, looks like an interesting chapter once again. Reforming her blade right into Kabane's? Badass. Although not quite as badass as that last move Kabane seemed to pull, if I interpreted the pictures right. He had a sneak attack set up? That guy's good. 

And it seems like Asshat triumphed. He's still the coolest dude of his team.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 21, 2007)

lol @ souchiro grabbing her boobs! :rofl


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the raw!!


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 21, 2007)

So how long do you think we'll get a trans.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 29, 2007)

^ 7 days later and still no trans!


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 29, 2007)

Where are all the translators? I thought they'd be done by now. Well now I gotta learn how to read japanese.

I wonder why the trans fr 666Satan and Tenjou is taking so long.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2007)

No real interest in the series.  Not enough people are reading the series.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 30, 2007)

probably because they are monthly


----------



## Kepa (Sep 30, 2007)

Parallax said:


> No real interest in the series.  Not enough people are reading the series.


+ I heard that tenten is quite difficult to translate with its frequent use of of historical passages and difficult dialects. So most translators probably think "let someone else do it"


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2007)

^That too, but let's face it: It's not a real popular series.  If naruto was as hard to translate as TT it would still come out on a weekly basis.  The demand is just not that high.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 30, 2007)

Well just look at who's publishing it. It's kinda obvious its not gonna get that much fandom but I still think it should be trans at a reasonable date.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2007)

^Ultra Jump is quite popular.  Steel Ball Run and Bastard!! are published on this magazine.  It's a rather popular magazine.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 30, 2007)

Parallax said:


> ^Ultra Jump is quite popular.  Steel Ball Run and Bastard!! are published on this magazine.  It's a rather popular magazine.



But not as popular as Shounen JUMP but thats not the piont though the Manga too me is good except for that nine year old Aya(old Japan Feudal ARc thingy) in the past thing that was just wrong on many levels to me.

I still think it should have gotten translated by now I mean its been like a week and still nothing


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 30, 2007)

God you give me a headache.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 30, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> God you give me a headache.



Whats the point of this? Seriously


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 1, 2007)

About as much point as most of your posts.  Seriously, it sucks that you like the same things I do.  If I responded everytime you annoyed me I'd be a bonafied spammer.  I'll admit it's petty, but this is NF, so it's par for the course.  If you just...thought before you posted, or atleast presented your thoughts in a way that didn't reek of bias I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 4, 2007)

I kinda put tenten on the backburner till vol 16 is finished.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 4, 2007)

I have wanted to see more of this since i watched the anime. 
I read SOME of the manga but have not gotten around to reading more because its hard to find scans


----------



## Life n Discovery (Oct 5, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> About as much point as most of your posts.  Seriously, it sucks that you like the same things I do.  If I responded everytime you annoyed me I'd be a bonafied spammer.  I'll admit it's petty, but this is NF, so it's par for the course.  If you just...thought before you posted, or atleast presented your thoughts in a way that didn't* reek of bias I wouldn't mind*.


I only reek of bais for a few manga characters you make it seem as if I'm just spouting BS all the time. I proved why some of mny characters I like are WIN so....... and plus Bias is approved here and I bet you have posted some biased claims to.


bluewolf said:


> I have wanted to see more of this since i watched the anime.
> I read SOME of the manga but have not gotten around to reading more because its hard to find scans


One manga and Manga translations has some if you are want.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 5, 2007)

Big fan of this series and hope it keeps coming. i need more Kabane!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 20, 2007)

wow im on Ch 83 and im loving Tenjou Tenge

I hope they keep up the good work


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone have a link for chapter 109 raw? The link @raw-paradise doesn't work.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2007)

Scans usually take awhile, you're gonna have to wait.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 22, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## Kepa (Oct 22, 2007)

hmm 109 is out and I don't even know what happened in 108
thanks for the raw though


----------



## Muk (Oct 22, 2007)

was there even a translation to 108? cause i remember reading it in raw


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 22, 2007)

the script is out!? linkage please!


----------



## Tokito (Oct 22, 2007)

Here we go: You can locate them all by clicking this link.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 22, 2007)

you are awesome! 
+reps


----------



## Sagara (Oct 22, 2007)

Bleach exile has been stuck on 107 for quite a while now. Where do you guys read TT?


----------



## Life n Discovery (Nov 3, 2007)

Has the new RAW come out?

And has 108 been Translated yet.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 20, 2007)

thank God! finally some good news!


----------



## Power16 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have been waiting like forever, good stuff!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 21, 2007)

^ yeah, really interesting convo between Nagi and his sempai.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was quite happy with the result of the fight, still keeping Hirohiko more powerful but giving Aya an upgrade.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 21, 2007)

too much gar for someone to handle! 

i'll upload it to MU for all SS haters!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 21, 2007)

, i was talking about ch. 110! XDDD

and for some reason, my internets is going really slow.


----------



## Serp (Nov 21, 2007)

110 finally


----------



## spaZ (Nov 21, 2007)

wow took them long enough lol


----------



## KuronoX54 (Nov 22, 2007)

Bloody_Shikamaru said:


> Can someone tell me where I can find Tenjou Tenge translated manga
> And is it possible that more anime is coming out?...come on...24 episode is not enough..anyways thx in advance


salamander i think


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks PL!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL. 

i wonder who was the little boy Bunshiki was talking about at the end! XDD


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2007)

that'd be mitsuomi (sp?)

since the fake one is sitting in that comfortable chair

and bunshiki is probably taking maya to the real location


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 24, 2007)

yeah. why did he carry Maya along though? 
and is that the ability of that big boobed girl? to create illusions or what?


----------



## slapdoll (Nov 24, 2007)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



i believe its to nullify red feather abilities.. she's revealed as the next incarnation of the senhime




damn.. i thought theyd NEVER release the latest chaps...
and finally some bunshichi  action.. cant wait for the next chap!!


----------



## Bender (Nov 24, 2007)

Where the hell are Maya and Bunschichi at? 

Also what the hell is Dougen doing with Mitsuomi? I thought he hated him?  

I think I'm missing something...


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2007)

110 is already out?  wow, I'm really behind.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 26, 2007)

Bunshichi is definitely a top tier character we need to see go all out battling. The man has always been a beast.


----------



## Bender (Nov 28, 2007)

Is it just me or does it seem like Bunschichi is gonna die?


----------



## Yak (Nov 28, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like Bunschichi is gonna die?



Didn't really think of it that way yet, I hope he won't. He is really strong and he should be able to kick most of the Enforcer's asses but with Mitsuomi (or his fake body) I don't know... the possibilty of him getting killed is definitely there.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2007)

I actually think Bunshichi is above Mitsoumi, simply because he doesn't have a 3 minute limit attached to him.


----------



## amanojack (Nov 29, 2007)

It was stated in the shin flashback that Bun was the strongest of the school so that put him above mitsuomi anyways .

Go Tawara ! kick some ass!!


----------



## Yak (Nov 29, 2007)

amanojack said:


> It was stated in the shin flashback that Bun was the strongest of the school so that put him above mitsuomi anyways .
> 
> Go Tawara ! kick some ass!!



Yeah, but that was back then, right? Mitsuomi now is a monster, despite his 3 minute limitation.


----------



## Tokito (Nov 29, 2007)

amanojack said:


> It was stated in the shin flashback that Bun was the strongest of the school so that put him above mitsuomi anyways .
> 
> Go Tawara ! kick some ass!!



That's not accurate. They said that he is the strongest normal person in school, way back in the story when Mitsuomi and Maya were just freshman. 

And seeing how Sanada Yukimura and Tawara are look-alikes he is predetermined to die anyway.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 29, 2007)

WTB Masataka vs nagi please.


----------



## Serp (Nov 29, 2007)

I love this series but its one of those manags after I read a chapter Im like WTF and continually trying to firgure out what just happened  anyone else get this or am i just slow


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2007)

I actually had a little trouble at first, but after some rereading it makes sense.


----------



## Serp (Nov 29, 2007)

Yea thats my point I have had read the talk between Mastaka and Nagi like 5 times and im still baffled :/ the rest is ok after a few more re-reads.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2007)

what talk with Masataka and Nagi?  Give me the volume and I can try to explain it to you.


----------



## Serp (Nov 29, 2007)

from one of the recent chapters all about the seat of fate blah blah blah :S


----------



## dirty_saint (Nov 30, 2007)

i just started reading the manga. was left hanging at the end of the anime series.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 1, 2007)

What have i missed


----------



## Tokito (Dec 1, 2007)

Canute87 said:


> What have i missed



Not much, just that Maya got the Amaterasu-gate out of nowhere


----------



## Kepa (Dec 23, 2007)

Tokito said:


> Chapter is out in handy-cam-shot quality:


well I don't understand shit of what's going on in the chapter....but thanks for the raw


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks!! im almost done unzipping


----------



## Power16 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pretty sweet chapter but i need to find out what's going on and i hope he does Tawara does better in 112.


----------



## Majeh (Dec 24, 2007)

where would i start reading this if i watched all the anime and wanted to just keep going ..?


----------



## McLovin (Dec 24, 2007)

^ Volume 9 begins right where the Ova ended. 

Here's the link.


----------



## Majeh (Dec 25, 2007)

thnx man for the link...and if your name is from superbad...thats freakin hilarious lol


----------



## Zetton (Dec 26, 2007)

God I love Tenjou Tenge  I wish the anime was continued further


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the new chapter.  The last few chapters have been great.


----------



## slapdoll (Dec 30, 2007)

whoa.. sum bunshichi action.. nice.


----------



## dwabn (Dec 30, 2007)

i hope bunshichi doesn't die 

very awesome to see him fight tho.


----------



## dirty_saint (Jan 1, 2008)

yeah ive been waiting for him to fight.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 11, 2008)

good manga. been reading it for a while already. the art is a li bit cliche, and sometimes story dont make sense. overall good manga.


----------



## Sirius (Jan 14, 2008)

its a decent manga, some parts are hard to understand tho..


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 14, 2008)

I love this manga, the anime should do a second season.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 16, 2008)

One of my top 3 fav mangas, though the flashback stuff is hard to get at times... and for some reason Sohaku is one of my fav chars


----------



## Batman (Jan 16, 2008)

So is this manga ever going to be completed. Bob MAkihara needs his day in the sun.


----------



## ChaochroX (Feb 8, 2008)

wtf happened to Bunshichi he was kicking ass. I'm so sick of all these red feather cheaters using cheap tricks to win. I really hope Bunshichi doesn't die.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2008)

i dont think he will but damn, Misutuomi got him good.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 9, 2008)

im on chap 57 slowly catching up lol


----------



## Power16 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm still waiting, i gots to know whats going to happen with Bunshichi.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 9, 2008)

Stopped reading the manga for awhile now, im waiting to get more chapters, monthly mangas lose the pace they have


----------



## Barry. (Feb 12, 2008)

Finally caught up in the manga. I really don't want to see Bunshichi die...he's one of my favorite characters


----------



## Muk (Feb 14, 2008)

what was feb's release i must have missed it XD


----------



## Tokito (Feb 14, 2008)

Muk said:


> what was feb's release i must have missed it XD



There was none


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

X-T said:


> Stopped reading the manga for awhile now, im waiting to get more chapters, monthly mangas lose the pace they have



ahh... but when you do get a chap its normally pretty good lol


----------



## dwabn (Feb 14, 2008)

hold on, is there a feb release or not if not


----------



## Tokito (Feb 14, 2008)

dwabn said:


> hold on, is there a feb release or not if not



There was no February-release.
However the next chapter is coming out by the 19th February and that would be the March-release.


----------



## Tokito (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 19, 2008)

why the tears!?!?


----------



## Tokito (Feb 19, 2008)

Doesn't it look like a memorial to you?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL tawara is gorgeous in that mag pic

hmm I need TenTen vol 18 cover


*Spoiler*: __ 



RIP tawara?


----------



## Tokito (Feb 19, 2008)

Vol 18 cover (not the best quality):



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think everything is pointing to that conclusion. During the ancient time flashback arc Oh!great decided to make Tawara and Sanada Yukimura look-alike. Yukimura died trying to taking out Ieyasu. And now Tawara is trying the same


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 19, 2008)

weird.. that is different cover? I thought 18 cover ad on the bottom of your magazine pic

cover looks nice kinda gothik I like it

yea that is very true about tawara


----------



## Power16 (Feb 19, 2008)

It better not go that way it's too soon for Tawara.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2008)

I can't wait to get Vol. 18 later on this week.  That March cover is sweet, I hope the raw comes out soon.


----------



## Petsu-chan (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes Oh great is the best, and so far there isn't any better dan him 

But air gear is very well worth it too, but more laid back......but stil has ecchi....

But lets see Bob or Masataka......hmmmmm me no know.....well have to wait and see.........

Im a bit bee behind, so whats happenning in da tournament arc so far...has Maya awakened yet?


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 19, 2008)

As much as i really like him, Tawara really doesn't have much more to offer the story, i mean his major part was when he took on Shin, now hes basically only used to show how much Masataka and Mitsuomi have grown in strength


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Feb 20, 2008)

what chapter did the anime finish, I want to start reading where the anime left off.


----------



## Kalle85 (Feb 20, 2008)

I hope if Bunshichi dies, that Masataka goes apeshit and kicks some major ass! Time for him to shine. Screw Nagi!


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## wheres the beef? (Feb 20, 2008)

It's never a good Idea to kill off the Manliest character in the series.


----------



## Tokito (Feb 20, 2008)

Sasuke_fanboy said:


> what chapter did the anime finish, I want to start reading where the anime left off.



Since I hate the anime-version with passion, I would recommend reading from volume 1. 

The anime twisted a lot and made some stuff up, so you should start reading with volume 8 / chapter 46


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 20, 2008)

112 raw 
[Raw-Manga] Mahou Sensei Negima 204.rar


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 20, 2008)

112 is the latest raw DDL ( like this but much bigger )


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 21, 2008)

mediafire link please?


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2008)

[Mahou-X]To-Love-Ru86

mediafire link

that is a cam scan of it >_>;


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 21, 2008)

you tha best!

want a neg or a pos???


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2008)

i want negs


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 22, 2008)

sorry muk, i don't like taking apart my ultra jump mags. so until someone else post scans, everyone on the interwebs will have to be happy with my cam pics 

someone earlier was talking about the 18 cover. the march issue comes with an alternate cover just like 16 and 17. 

who else is happy this fight is going to be longer than just a finger bang to the back. masataka is bound to pop up just as bunshichi bites the bucket, and at that time, maybe we'll see more of sohakus influence


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

Did Maya just kiss Mitsuomi?  Wasn't she dead or atleast catatonic?  I'm unhappy about the shift from attention away from the tournament.  I was getting into the team actually doing what they talked about in the beginning not to mention Nagi and Masa's discussion.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 22, 2008)

why the fuck did she kiss him in the first place!?

i thought she was crying because he almost Bunschiki? (sp?)


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2008)

I need to catch up, but I don't like the talk of Bunshichi being at risk. He cannot die.


----------



## Yak (Feb 22, 2008)

Kaki said:


> I need to catch up, but I don't like the talk of Bunshichi being at risk. He cannot die.



Agreed. He MUST not die. Although it will probably happen anyway. But it will be a serious blow to the manga imo, although only a side-character, Bunshichi was one of the things that made TT so awesome.


----------



## Clearmoon (Mar 2, 2008)

Yak said:


> Agreed. He MUST not die. Although it will probably happen anyway. But it will be a serious blow to the manga imo, although only a side-character, Bunshichi was one of the things that made TT so awesome.



Have to agree. While I'm not a great fan of the ecchi bordering on hentai, and some of the extreme gore and other scenes in the F arc involving Mataza made me drop this for a while, TT has some awesome characters, and Bunshichi was probably my favourite after his fight with Shin. He looked pretty GAR in 112 getting up to fight after recieving a cheapshot that strong intending to break his spinal cord in two, but I'm sceptical he will live through this fight. His death may well be the thing that wakes Mitsuomi up.


----------



## Power16 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice

*Spoiler*: __ 



The real battle starts next time it seems, time for the big timers to throw down. Hoping for a draw or at least a loss without a life being taken.


----------



## slapdoll (Mar 8, 2008)

finally, a new chap........

fast


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 8, 2008)

can you please upload that on mediafire?


----------



## Tokito (Mar 8, 2008)

Here:
TT_112_scan(mf)


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 8, 2008)

^ thanks mate!


----------



## Batman (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow I couldn't for the life of me remember what the story was about. I had to go back and read like 4 chapters to get back into it.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2008)

Great chapter again this month.  Oh! Great has really been handling these chapters amazingly.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 9, 2008)

I haven't read the manga but has Aya surpassed her brother?


----------



## Tokito (Mar 9, 2008)

^ I would say yes. Aya has shown control and abilities far above Shin's level.
Aya:
- is not going insane
- is able to see the past, present and future
- can move her astral body, which can support and give ki/energy to ppl far away from her original position
- is able to connect and speak with the spirit of Reiki
- copied a technique while fighting Kabane (turned her hair into a fake Reiki)

Shin:
- going insane
- hearing the voices of random people


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 9, 2008)

Shin was at a disadvantage though since he got that ability when he was kid, he wasn't mentaly preprated for it caused him to lose his mind all because Maya stupidly let him touched Reiki sword.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 20, 2008)

friggin awesome


----------



## Cyclone248i (Mar 20, 2008)

I shat myself for a second, but I remembered it wasn't real and put it in reverse.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 20, 2008)

looks real to me!


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 20, 2008)

dunno I got it from Ritual Scan Forge Forums


----------



## Muk (Mar 20, 2008)

neat preview

let's hope he wins XD


----------



## wheres the beef? (Mar 20, 2008)

Holy shit!I hope that's the real deal.


----------



## vane (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea Tawara is my fave character.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok so after about a month now I finished watching the anime...which i didn't think was all that bad compared to what seems to be the common hatred for it....and have now caught up on the latest manga chapter.

I have one thing to say... did ANYONE follow ANY of the background history of the war with all the family members and immortal dude. Seriously so many names and references and time periods and tiny writing that couldnt be read mixed in with confusing ilustrations.... it was exhausting and hard to follow. And then BAM abruptly back to the present and oh look souichiro is chillin in the gym with one eye NO BIG DEAL....


/end rant


----------



## wertyu07 (Mar 22, 2008)

ftw...thanks for the preview man...bunshinchi really rules! hope he kickes mitsuomi's ass like he did back b4 with shin .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 22, 2008)

Tawara aka Franky ^^


----------



## Iijyanaika (Mar 23, 2008)

it's interesting to see where all my raw gets around to. is chocobar9 at fugu's site also? curiosity piques me


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 23, 2008)

raw!?!?



*downloads

edit: damn, big raw is big.


----------



## Clearmoon (Mar 23, 2008)

Just read the new raw and 


*Spoiler*: __ 



RIP Bunshichi . The fight seemed a bit short, it almost looked like Bunshichi got kinda stomped especially considering his talk last chapter, but I'll have to see the translation first. The end was kinda fitting though. Also why was Ami and the rest of the enforcement group about to commit seppeku? Was it if Mitsuomi died in the fight?


----------



## Athrum (Mar 23, 2008)

This chapter disappointed me, i didn't want this to happen


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 23, 2008)

wait.. did he really you-know-what? :S


----------



## Yamata no Orochi (Mar 23, 2008)

Damn, Bunshichi got pwned. I like Mitsuomi better, so I can't say that I am dissapointed. What a fitting end. Best chapter in a LONG while.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Mar 24, 2008)

ClearMoon said:


> Just read the new raw and
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



they were showing their loyalty to mitsuomi. as much as i like bunshichi, i agree with mitsuomi winning, being that mitsuomi trained and trained, while we don't really know the extent of bunshichis training except that he was mr double impact, and just a crazy ass strong street fighter. 

the last little tobacco bye bye part was really sad.


----------



## Majeh (Mar 24, 2008)

is the latest scanned chapter 112..?


----------



## Yak (Mar 24, 2008)

Fuck, WHY?!


----------



## Violent Man (Mar 24, 2008)

Iijyanaika said:


> they were showing their loyalty to mitsuomi. as much as i like bunshichi, i agree with mitsuomi winning, being that mitsuomi trained and trained, while we don't really know the extent of bunshichis training except that he was mr double impact, and just a crazy ass strong street fighter.
> 
> the last little tobacco bye bye part was really sad.



um Mitsuomi training really had a nil effect on this fight considering he was being controlled. 

*tries to make Bunshichi set*


----------



## Majeh (Mar 24, 2008)

violent man is ur avy from an opening..? i just dont remember seeing it in a fight..=\


----------



## Violent Man (Mar 24, 2008)

It's from Dragonball: The Path to Power movie. Probably my favorite movie of Dragonball.

The avy was made by the user Xell I believe.


----------



## Tokito (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome chapter 



Violent Man said:


> um Mitsuomi training really had a nil effect on this fight considering he was being controlled.
> 
> *tries to make Bunshichi set*



What do you mean with controlled ?


----------



## Majeh (Mar 24, 2008)

Violent Man said:


> It's from Dragonball: The Path to Power movie. Probably my favorite movie of Dragonball.
> 
> The avy was made by the user Xell I believe.



i thought that was Goku after he was shrunk down, but i guess not. i think thats the only movie i havent watched. **Gonna Go Watch Now**


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 24, 2008)

Yak said:


> Fuck, WHY?!



lol Seinen


----------



## Power16 (Mar 24, 2008)

Big disappointment from the raws at least hoping scan will shed some light.

Violent Man what do you mean by controlled?


----------



## Violent Man (Mar 24, 2008)

Isn't Mitsuomi being controlled or at least helped by that chick.


----------



## Tokito (Mar 24, 2008)

^Well, Tawara fought and beat Mitsumi's "kagemusha" Mitsuiro in chapter 111, she wasn't much of match though.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Mar 25, 2008)

mitsuomi is not being controlled. i have no idea where you're getting that from. 

i'm a little surprised no one else is wondering as to why reiki is acting up


----------



## Tokito (Mar 25, 2008)

^Good question indeed. Maybe  its foreshadowing an incoming flashback-arc


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2008)

I cry manly tears for Tawara


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2008)

well there goes all my interest in this series


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Mar 26, 2008)

Bunshichi is dead? im not sure if i can handle reading this anymore.


----------



## Codde (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm surprised how many people appearnatly read the manga for one character that didn't appear all that often. 

Even though Bunshichi is one of my favortie characters, I personally didn't care who won (as long as the fight was good enough.)


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2008)

Code said:


> I'm surprised how many people appearnatly read the manga for one character that didn't appear all that often.
> 
> Even though Bunshichi is one of my favortie characters, I personally didn't care who won (as long as the fight was good enough.)



Completely agree.  It seems like a waste of time if you read a series for a character that only appears for a handful of chapters.


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2008)

booooooo

not a cool chapter 

i cry manly tears for bunshichi


----------



## Clearmoon (Mar 27, 2008)

Parallax said:


> Completely agree.  It seems like a waste of time if you read a series for a character that only appears for a handful of chapters.



I kinda agree, but Bunshichi still made more of an impact (no pun intended) in those chapters than the large majority of the cast did in their panel time. It looked like he went out so easily as well, I would have been ok with it if the fight was fairly close, but he got his ass kicked as far as I can see without subs which is one hell of an anticlimax.


----------



## Adachi (Mar 31, 2008)

Currently on chapter 40. 

Bunshichi dies?? He's one of my favorite characters!


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Mar 31, 2008)

no scan yet?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Apr 5, 2008)

LAME! 

...hate when mangakas pull crap like this "Oh, its a pitty you would have won but you took it easy on me...so now you are fugging DEAD" clearly shows the authors story telling brilliance


----------



## Bender (Apr 6, 2008)

New chapter out


Tawara-kuuuuuun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Codde (Apr 6, 2008)

tenten-2-20 said:


> LAME!
> 
> ...hate when mangakas pull crap like this "Oh, its a pitty you would have won but you took it easy on me...so now you are fugging DEAD" clearly shows the authors story telling brilliance


If you're refeerring to Bunshichi having a chance at winning, Mitsuomi isn't exactly in the best condition. Or is he still able to go all out for a period and his "condition" kicks in otherwise?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Apr 7, 2008)

I just dont understand why Bunshichi would go over there storm the base, declare a challenge and try to end the fude from years ago....only to get soft and result in doing nothing but adding a another body count to the bloody centuries this war has spanned.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Apr 7, 2008)

y does it have to be tawara


----------



## kizaro47 (Apr 7, 2008)

ZOMG!, its been sooo long since i hav read the manga., so wats happenin now??? i remember reading the chapter where., shin dies with sum other girl..


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 7, 2008)

Sigh. He is awesome. I hope he doesn't die.


----------



## Regner (Apr 7, 2008)

Tawara's death is gonna effect Masataka the most.  His death, though sad, was the coolest important character death this year.


----------



## Clearmoon (Apr 9, 2008)

tenten-2-20 said:


> I just dont understand why Bunshichi would go over there storm the base, declare a challenge and try to end the fude from years ago....only to get soft and result in doing nothing but adding a another body count to the bloody centuries this war has spanned.



It looks like he got a guilt trip at the last moment, after all his motto was that not one more person would have to die after Shin (and if Mitsuoimi died, most of the enforcement group would have followed him). Sucks that he had to go out to DEM, but he went out quite well regardless.


----------



## Kalle85 (Apr 22, 2008)

Chapter 114 is out: Link removed

OMG!! I came like three times! Finally some Masataka pwnage!!


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Apr 22, 2008)

very chaotic chapter.... the device, the fu-san was protecting, hell the reintroduction of fu in general, aya hearing reki scream and realize the cycle has started, the chess references, then the sweet masataka pwnage.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 22, 2008)

goddamn what an amazing chapter.  This past year has been nothing but spectacular.


----------



## HKN (Apr 22, 2008)

Masataka is so cool.


----------



## Kalle85 (Apr 22, 2008)

But I don't think that Masataka will defeat Mitsuomi. He'll get his ass kicked and then Nagi comes in to save the day...


----------



## Regner (Apr 28, 2008)

Masataka is awesome. If the Takayanagi siblings do end up fighting; I think Masa' has a good chance of kicking some ass. The first time he got pwnt by Mitsuomi was in the bowling alley after Masataka beat down 50 dudes and got his nuts hurt by mistake.  This time the table's are turned, Mitsuomi has to be somewhat spent after taking down one of the strongest characters in the manga , and he also has the time limit/ Shin's curse working against him. Cannot wait for next chapter!  Masataka kicking ass in Nike's=pure awesomeness.


----------



## ChaochroX (May 1, 2008)

Regner said:


> Masataka is awesome. If the Takayanagi siblings do end up fighting; I think Masa' has a good chance of kicking some ass. The first time he got pwnt by Mitsuomi was in the bowling alley after Masataka beat down 50 dudes and got his nuts hurt by mistake.  This time the table's are turned, Mitsuomi has to be somewhat spent after taking down *one of the strongest characters in the manga* , and he also has the time limit/ Shin's curse working against him. Cannot wait for next chapter!  Masataka kicking ass in Nike's=pure awesomeness.



Correction, STRONGEST! Any way Bunshichi's death kinda sucks but it also was fucking epic. Plus even though he did loose we all know that there is no equal to the double impact. Also Masataka ain't playing no games. Those chumps weren't worth shit. Can't wait for the next chap.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 5, 2008)

I just did catch up with this manga (from the very start XD)... and somehow this always happens to me... right when I want to see what's next it results to be the latest chapter  lol...


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 5, 2008)

omg Masataka has just become a million times awesome_ier_ in my eyes!

that was soooooooo bad ass! pek


----------



## Regner (May 6, 2008)

ChaochroX said:


> Correction, STRONGEST! Any way Bunshichi's death kinda sucks but it also was fucking epic. Plus even though he did loose we all know that there is no equal to the double impact. Also Masataka ain't playing no games. Those chumps weren't worth shit. Can't wait for the next chap.



Bunshichi may have  been the strongest, but he was still killed.  Just like Jiraiya may have been the strongest shinobi, he was meant to be surpassed. Someone from the Jyuuken Club will end up surpassing Tawara-san.


----------



## Parallax (May 6, 2008)

It's been hinted that Mastaka may end up being the strongest by the end of the series, but who knows


----------



## Codde (May 6, 2008)

It's also been hinted that Bob or Nagi might be the strongest also. I don't think there's enough to really say who is the "True Warrior" yet.

As for Bunshichi being the strongest, I don't think that's all that clear either. Especially considering how he feared against Shin. I'd put Mitsuomi, Kabane, and Tetsuhito on the same tier as him at the ver least.


----------



## Agmaster (May 6, 2008)

Kabane is the guy with spider arms right?  

As for the strongest warrior thing, we STILL don't know who it is, just that it's likely one of those three if not a combination.

been a fan of Masataka since he stopped our hero with a pair of chopsticks.  It's nice to have your love validated.


----------



## Parallax (May 6, 2008)

Code said:


> It's also been hinted that Bob or Nagi might be the strongest also. I don't think there's enough to really say who is the "True Warrior" yet.
> 
> As for Bunshichi being the strongest, I don't think that's all that clear either. Especially considering how he feared against Shin. I'd put Mitsuomi, Kabane, and Tetsuhito on the same tier as him at the ver least.



actually the wording from Vol.1 was really vague so it could be any of them, but Nagi and Bob could very well be the 2 strongest.

I agree with the tiering on that part, Bunshichi was at least top tier


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 6, 2008)

Code said:


> As for Bunshichi being the strongest, I don't think that's all that clear either. Especially considering how he feared against Shin.



well... he had fear because they had never seen such kind of monster...

damn... i'll miss him so much...


----------



## Regner (May 28, 2008)

is the raw out for the next chapter yet?


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 28, 2008)

I dont think so.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (May 28, 2008)

any reason as to why there has been no chapter since, masataka's crazy chess like advancement?


----------



## Agmaster (May 28, 2008)

OG was stunned by the greatness he made into a HxH-mangaka-esque haze?


----------



## Kalle85 (May 29, 2008)

Found a Spoiler Pic:


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2008)

Is this legit, cause I'm fucking excited if it is.


----------



## Codde (May 29, 2008)

Likely, generally a full page preview comes out a bit before the chapter does.


----------



## Agmaster (May 29, 2008)

Masataka is going to beat the stupid out of Mitsuomi.


----------



## Tokito (May 29, 2008)

if you want a "real"spoilerpic:

*Spoiler*: __ 



bitchslap incoming  :


----------



## Agmaster (May 29, 2008)

BEAT.  THE.  STUPID.  OUT.  OF.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 30, 2008)

awesome bitchslap! pek pek


----------



## Haohmaru (May 30, 2008)

raw-paradise.com also has it. Damn Oh Great is GREAT!


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 30, 2008)

I need trans! 

awesome raw was awesome!


----------



## Regner (Jun 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Masataka bitch-slapping Mitsuomi.  There is no doubt who the badass of this manga is.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2008)

goddamn, this was great.  This past year has had great TT chapters.


----------



## Codde (Jun 4, 2008)

Regner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Masataka bitch-slapping Mitsuomi.  There is no doubt who the badass of this manga is.



*Spoiler*: __ 




from here -


That would be Mitsuomi?

I felt that the slap was pretty underwhelming. Thugh I suppose depending on the dialogue, it might change things.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 9, 2008)

ffffffffffffffff... bitchslap ...

but i wanted moar to happen...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 9, 2008)

well... they did... Ô/ _ \ô


----------



## Bender (Jun 9, 2008)

^

LOL

I didn't see the translation on there must be because I probaly haven't been on there in a while 

What does Hirohiko mean that the person in the Takayanagi fight will become Tsukiyomi? Does that mean that person will also be within the circle of fate or just receive a super power boost; or is it more both?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 10, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...



It means that there is a third uber-power lying around. Amaterasu is the ki-nullifier that Maya has, Susano is...something, all we know about Susa is that he was the ultimate fighter. So it stands to reason that there is a third- Tsukuyomi. 'Tis based off of Japanese mythology, the three great gods were Amaterasu(sun goddess), Tsukuyomi(moon god), and Susano(storm god if I remember correctly).

Hirohiko is just saying that Masataka or Mitsuomi will become Tsukuyomi. Means that there is probably some process to become Tsukuyomi or that people know that one of the brothers has the power but not which one specifically.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 10, 2008)

Mitsuomi must die.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2008)

actually Mitsuomi is one of the better characters of the series.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 11, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> actually Mitsuomi is one of the better characters of the series.



How is that relevant?


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2008)

well i guess the story is picking up again so that's good


----------



## Parallax (Jun 11, 2008)

It was a solid chapter this month, not as great as the last few but still excited to see what happens next.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 12, 2008)

I. need. explanations!

who was that guy Souchirou was talking to?

I'M LOST!


----------



## Tokito (Jun 12, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> I. need. explanations!
> 
> who was that guy Souchirou was talking to?
> 
> I'M LOST!



He is talking with Kabane.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 12, 2008)

Kabane was the blind guy that Aya fought, right?


----------



## Codde (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah he is.


----------



## LivingInjustice (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone think Bob will be relevant to the plot before the story ends?


----------



## Tokito (Jun 13, 2008)

LivingInjustice said:


> Anyone think Bob will be relevant to the plot before the story ends?



Doubt it, he has nothing to contribute anymore besides some comedy-scenes. 
However he should get a "big"fight like asshat did.


----------



## Codde (Jun 28, 2008)

Tokito said:


> Doubt it, he has nothing to contribute anymore besides some comedy-scenes.
> However he should get a "big"fight like asshat did.


He has only just recently started to be built up by Mitsuomi and others. It'd be a bit odd if he doesn't become more relevant. Even Asshat had spotlight for a while.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 29, 2008)

is this manga worth reading? I watched the anime and was like  with the whole irrelevant flashback that took like 20 episodes

I was patient enough to get back into air gear after it went into a bizarre storyline


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2008)

i don't like RS so i'll wait for some other download =]


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 30, 2008)

Chapter 116


*Spoiler*: __ 



On the other Forum it said kabane and Nagi would face off was that rumor true???


----------



## Tokito (Jul 1, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Chapter 116
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 yeah it'strue


----------



## -Maya- (Jul 1, 2008)

Tokito said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it'strue



owww moouth watering


----------



## Codde (Jul 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was one of the more disappointing things in the series in the past arc. Given how Kabane was built up, I wouldn't have expected him to just be punched around by Nagi even if he was transformed. Though not much of the fight was shown in the first place.


----------



## Kepa (Jul 1, 2008)

^ agree

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I really liked kabane's fighting style, but I guess ohgreat! needed an excuse show of nagi's "gained" powers. Either way, joined up with that girl we might see a entertaining fight


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 2, 2008)

So I just finished reading every chapter from the beginning and I think this manga is captivating. I really enjoyed from chapters 1 to like 60 but then it got meh for a while and then it was a chore reading those chapters in the 90s. The art really makes up for it though 

Who is the main character anyways? At first I thought it was souichiro but I don't know anymore. Aside from that lil fight he had with Mitsuomi at the start he has only fought fodder characters. On top of that, those fights have not been satisfying or epic compared to others. I think the only complete fights were with the wrestler masked guy and that water dragon guy. 

I am still waiting for that epic with a non fodder character. Even the girls have fought better opponents 
He seriously needs more character development too.

Aya is my favorite character in this manga . I started liking Maya more but she seems like a bitch. She is so infatuated with mitsuomi. Kinda sad and disgusting 
I wonder if there will be any pairings in the end. Aya and Souichiro is likely but I wonder who Maya will end up. 

Angry shin>anything else in this manga. I wish he could have been the main character and smh at Maya for not giving in to i*c*st


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jul 6, 2008)

While Souichirou is the LEAD character, O!G's style is to also embellish the side characters. He does his best not to create a Dragon Ball Z effect, where the side characters in the beginning have absolutely no power and are pretty much fodder at the end of the story.

Souichirou's role can be characterized as being the catalyst for the events in the manga. If he and Bob hadn't busted up the school, the Enforcement Committee wouldn't have started to attack them and Maya wouldn't have started the events with Mitsumi so soon. 


Aya and Souichirou have been getting WAY closer to each other, so much I'm really starting to see the possibility of them ending up together. 

Shin was introduced really to show the cause of Mitsumi and Maya's fight, as well as allowing us to see what truly happens when a Red Feather loses control of their power. In this case it was the Dragon's Eye, but for Souchirou is would be his Dragon Fist. They have both been shown to lose themselves. 

But then Souhaku kidnapped Souichirou. Souichirou was then fed an unknown amount of people's powers. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



In 116 he displays an incredible amount of power by demolishing Kabane with the ease of a single punch after transforming into his Demon Exorcist Form, someone Aya couldn't truly win against. 




Souichirou has in essence, become the strongest Read Feather in history, and in my opinion, the most powerful fighter to go up against Mitsumi or any other person. 



So to answer your question, yes Souichirou is the LEAD character, but only because he is the catalyst that moves the story forward. Both his rival and begrudging friend Masataka (who is probably more popular than Souichirou) is possibly the only person who could defeat him.


And yeah, Aya is awesome.


----------



## Souichirou Nagi (Jul 17, 2008)

Yay  Chapter 116 just got translated 

and here i thought that as soon as it was translated i would actually understand it but nope it was still confusing 

SO if anyone could answer my questions and clear it up for me 


-So Chapter 116 took place before chapter 115????

-Kabane whos side his he on again

-Nagi what power did he use in this chapter? heis hair grew black but i couldn't make out the rest


- People have been saying Nagi and aya have been getting closer when was this (my inteperation of this manga is not the best)


----------



## DELAHK (Jul 21, 2008)

Man, I expected more from Kabane against Nagi... that was cheap.


----------



## -Maya- (Jul 21, 2008)

I think i need to read the manga again i never thoughht the Demon form increased Nagi's strength and even if it did not by the amount that allowed him to shatter Kabanes armour with ease


----------



## DELAHK (Jul 22, 2008)

Raw 117 is out!!!

Holy sheeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!! can´t believe my eyes!

OMFG!!!!!!!!!! Now Nagi is out of it!


----------



## Kalle85 (Jul 22, 2008)

Link removed

Translation. But damn, still no Masataka vs Mitsuomi?! How lang has it been now? 3-4 Chapters? -.-

No TT next month! DAMN YOU, OH GREAT!!!


----------



## -Maya- (Jul 22, 2008)

So did we get 2 chapter's this month?

are we going without a chapter next month?

Okay i'm confused again



*Spoiler*: __ 



He turned into a Dragon?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 22, 2008)

I liked Kabane getting stomped.  Nagi's a freak and thinks outside of the box.  Kabane is thinking way too hard and in a fight with beasts that strong, being focused on anything else will make you take it....alone even.


----------



## Bender (Jul 23, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> So did we get 2 chapter's this month?
> 
> are we going without a chapter next month?
> 
> ...



I think he's about to turn into one


----------



## DELAHK (Jul 23, 2008)

It looks like the resonance all around has begun...


----------



## winter0105 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tenjou Tenge 117 is out!!! This chapter was very good!!! Nagi has finally killed his first opponent, worst of all it was a girl too, looks like after this whole battle thing is over he's ganna be in one of those depression states. But man though, he was a complete monster.

But I don't want the girl and hirohiko to die. especially him because he has promised mitsuiro that he will marry her. Anyways about souichiro. He is totally insane at the moment. I guess masataka will get him out of the circle. And for a second I thought I saw maya in shadow form...guess that's just someone else.

It is the bad news that we have to wait 2 months for the next chapter now!!!


----------



## deathgod (Jul 23, 2008)

Kepa said:


> download : here
> online reading : here



Thanks alot


----------



## Athrum (Jul 23, 2008)

I decided to try to read this manga again. The first time i stopped after the fight against that Dragon Spear dude. I have a question, "F" is composed by the 12 family heads or only the 6 red feathers??


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 15, 2008)

OMGWTF SPAZ SPAZ SPAZ SPAZ!! 


Nagi is a muthafukin beast!  

just read chapter 117! 

Souchirou is soooooooooooooo badass! 

I'm a little bit worried though.. :S


----------



## -Maya- (Aug 15, 2008)

Athrum said:


> I decided to try to read this manga again. The first time i stopped after the fight against that Dragon Spear dude. I have a question, "F" is composed by the 12 family heads or only the 6 red feathers??



I hear you i luv this manga but haven't understood it since 59


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 15, 2008)

Souchirou >>> Masataka


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 15, 2008)

I haven't read this since the guy with loads of arms had a fight with his dad can't remember what chap =[


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2008)

It's been awhile since I've read, I need to catch up


----------



## Athrum (Aug 16, 2008)

I gave it the whole run after Shin story (basically when tons of new chars start getting introduced) and it's not thaaaat confusing, especially the Sengoku arc, its kinda easy to understand now


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 16, 2008)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Souchirou >>> Masataka



Stop smoking




Sourichirou's future has already been decided by fate. Masataka is going to fuck him up.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> Stop smoking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No shit 

Souichiro is mos definitely dead


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 16, 2008)

Okay I'm terribly confused right now. (I desperately need someones help to understand all of this.)

Okay There are 12 Family's that serve the Takatanagi

The 12 families are divided into two groups, The White Wing and the Red Wing

The White Wing consist's of people who have mastered a martial arts, and essentially are capable of using "Ki"

While the Red wing Consist's of people who can open there "Gate", and have a Dragon within them.

The Nagi family is one of the 6 Red Wings, but they also contain a special bloodline which allows them to steal the Dragons of the other Red Wing families.

So far the Dragon abilities presented are "Dragons Eye", "Dragons Fist", "Dragons Palm", "Dragons Claw", and "Dragons Roar".

I just want to make sure I've got all of this down so far.

Now my question is, if Tessen if a member of the White or Red Wing, because apparantly he can open a dragon gate to make his water bullets, but he himself does'nt have a "Dragon" technique.


----------



## .access timeco. (Aug 16, 2008)

Tessen is from a White Feather family: Ishiyumi.

The "F" is solely made of the leaders of the 6 White Feathers families: Ishiyumi (Tessen), Tsumuji (Mataza), Mawari (Madoka), Kabuto (Katsumi) and Kagiroi (Tetsuhito).
There is also the Wani family, but we never saw its current leader, so we don't know if he is also part of F.

(Here the pages of the special showing which families are the Red and which are the White (just the 12 founding, branchs not included): Rogue and Remy
- since it is kinda old, it doesn't show the current leaders of Kabane and Shoujou-)

But exceptional "normal" people can use Ki abilities, that is how Tessen manipulates water. We saw that guy who raped Bob's girlfriend doing the same with fire and Lu Chieng using electricity.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 16, 2008)

Awesome ok so I think I'm starting to understand a lot more.

So exceptional "normal" warriors can use "Ki." Ki is activated by opening up one of the seven chakra gates. However Dragon users can open up an "8th" chara gate which allows them to use the power of their dragon.

Correct?


----------



## .access timeco. (Aug 16, 2008)

As far as I know, that's right.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 16, 2008)

So this image pretty much explains what each Chakra or "Dragon Gate" opens up into




The Earth Chakra allows you to manipulate the Earth's magnetic field in order to use Lightning (Used by Souchiro)

The Water Chakra allows you to manipulate fluids and condence them to be as hard as steel (Used by Tessen)

The Fire Chakra allows you to manipulate the flow of Ki in a person allowing you to bring them back from the dead or even to just ignite a flame (Used by Sohaku, and the guy who tried to rape Bob's girlfriend)

The Wood Chakra allows use to manipulate all types of plant life, even if its contains minimal amounts and harden object into a durable wood (Used by Maya)

The Voice Chakra allows you to manipulate a person's thoughts via sound. Is confused to be a Dragon ability but isn't (Used by Noriko)

The Wind and Air Tiger Chakra's are still a mystery to me.

Also the Eight Charka which only members of the 6 Red Feathers can use, give a user a Particularly special power like Dragon's Eye, and Dragons Fist (Used by Aya and Souchiro)

Even more their is another even rarer Amaterasu Charkra which appears once every millenium that can neutralize the abilities of all the other Chakra. (Used by Maya)


----------



## Athrum (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah that was confusing at the beginning a bit but it's fairly simple to understand


----------



## DELAHK (Sep 15, 2008)

When chapter 118 will come out?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 15, 2008)

Maya used the amaterasu chakra??

when!?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 15, 2008)

Apparently she's been using it her whole life. Its the real reason Shin didn't kill her when he went berserk. But its only manifested in the latest chapters.

New chapter comes out on October since the author took a break this month


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 15, 2008)

picture please?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 15, 2008)

Havent read this in a while =[ does it get any better i miss the highschool fighting days


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 15, 2008)

Maya with Amaterasu Gate:


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 19, 2008)

fuck yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kepa (Sep 19, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> fuck yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


my feelings summed up in 2 words


----------



## DELAHK (Sep 19, 2008)

I´ll summarize this...:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Masataka is God.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 19, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> I?ll summarize this...:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well that goes without saying.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 19, 2008)

arg, MU limit sucks. 

can i get a mediafire/ RS links?


----------



## Athrum (Sep 19, 2008)

It's so blurry, can't read it like this


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> I´ll summarize this...:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


HELL YEA!!! 

Also, is there new chapter out? Haven't read this in a little over a month so I'm sure I'm missing the latest chapter or two


----------



## DELAHK (Sep 24, 2008)

No translation yet?


----------



## chauronity (Sep 24, 2008)

The pics are so blurry that i cant even read it. But thanks for the upload thought.


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 24, 2008)

I shud be reading this manga again. 


Stopped at Book 6. :sweat


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 24, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> I?ll summarize this...:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 24, 2008)

I wish Ogure Ito drew all the manga I read


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

I really hope Masataka fights his brother but doesn't kill him


----------



## Legendarywun (Sep 25, 2008)

CX said:


> I really hope Masataka fights his brother but doesn't kill him



I hope Masataka beats the fuck out of him for doing what he did to Bunshichi...



Ps. Just reached upto chapter 117 and i love this manga. Its win


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, what happened to Bunshichi was bad, but it was Bunshichi's choice. killing his brother isn't going to do any good. I hope he rather converts his brother's heart, which will force his brother to die anyways since all that's keeping him alive is his motivation


----------



## Crowe (Sep 25, 2008)

Bunschichi could have sent him to another planet but instead decided to show mercy and fall on his fist.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 25, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Bunschichi could have sent him to another planet but instead decided to show mercy and fall on his fist.



Naturally. He was like Hiko of Ruroni Kenshin, except Hiko is a crappy character in comparisson but anyway bopth are way stronger than anyone in their  respective manga.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Bunschichi could have sent him to another planet but instead decided to show mercy and fall on his fist.


I wished so too while the fight was going ;_;


----------



## Crowe (Sep 25, 2008)

"Just leave him alone, he'll probably fall on his own soon or you can finish him with one hit" - He was badly injured. 






Bunschichi showed compassion/mercy, while being injured and distracted for a split second?!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2008)

I know, but as I said, he went into the fighting knowing that he would very well die because of it. 
Compassion ;(

Sadly I have none of it.


----------



## Legendarywun (Sep 26, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Bunschichi could have sent him to another planet but instead decided to show mercy and fall on his fist.



And that is why Bunshichi was GAR, from the begining to the end........


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

Bunshichi can't beat Masataka though


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 27, 2008)

now everybody knows that for a fact.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 27, 2008)

Bunschich could beat all character in TenTen with a single punch. He was god incarnated and he decided to die so he could be pimpin with the hot angels up in the clouds


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 27, 2008)

lol, mister peK


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

Masataka can take Bunshichi out with his awesome kamehameha


----------



## Athrum (Sep 27, 2008)

i don't think Bushinchi was distracted in that panel, he seems to be realizing something as the text implies, that is why he let himself be hit by Mitsuomi.


----------



## bURN (Sep 27, 2008)

Bunshici is in my top ten coolest and straight up bad ass characters period category.
he was was raw deal fucking shame


----------



## Garfield (Sep 27, 2008)

bURN said:


> Bunshici is in my top ten coolest and straight up bad ass characters period category.
> he was was raw deal fucking shame


Can't beat the badassery of Aya


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 28, 2008)

Masataka is truly quite the badass he showed he was in chapter 1.


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 28, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> Stop smoking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH please How would mas stand a Chance against Nagi?

Mas May beat Sohaku while he controls Nagi but never the real nagi


----------



## bURN (Sep 28, 2008)

masakata is bad ass in da making


----------



## Garfield (Sep 29, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> OH please How would mas stand a Chance against Nagi?
> 
> Mas May beat Sohaku while he controls Nagi but never the real nagi


If masataka didn't stand a chance, Nagi wouldn't have asked him to beat him up 
He would have asked someone who could.


----------



## Legendarywun (Sep 30, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Bunschich could beat all character in TenTen with a single punch. He was god incarnated and he decided to die so he could be pimpin with the hot angels up in the clouds




Quoted for the absolute truth




Amanomurakumo said:


> Masataka is truly quite the badass he showed he was in chapter 1.



finally...


----------



## -Maya- (Sep 30, 2008)

CX said:


> If masataka didn't stand a chance, Nagi wouldn't have asked him to beat him up
> He would have asked someone who could.



No Nagi knows Masa is strong enougth to beat Sohaku not Nagi


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 30, 2008)

When Souchiro said to beat him if he loses and is unable to break out of the wheel by himself, that means that he will have lost to Sohaku. So he wants Masa to beat him since he was unable to.


----------



## bURN (Sep 30, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> No Nagi knows Masa is strong enougth to beat Sohaku not Nagi



but right now aren't isn't sohaku a part of nagi? because out of everyone that nagi and sohaku have encountered in fight they have made easy work of them but when it comes to masakata its a whole different story


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 3, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> OH please How would mas stand a Chance against Nagi?
> 
> Mas May beat Sohaku while he controls Nagi but never the real nagi



You're letting those weird ass technqiues of nagi cloud you're judgement.

nagi is no match for Mastaka.

No i'm sorry.

Nagi is a match for Masataka who would then take that match and light nagi's ass on fire with it.


----------



## Legendarywun (Oct 4, 2008)

Bomb ahead ....Its Masa


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 4, 2008)

Legendarywun said:


> Bomb ahead ....Its Masa



Which is the group that normally scantalates TT? I've had the raw for a bit and curious to know if they are still working on it.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Oct 4, 2008)

You mean the raw for 118?

Hurry up and learn Japanes, translate that shit and send it to me dawg. I ain't read TT since July.


----------



## aseomoc (Oct 4, 2008)

I love how this manga started but it got all into magic and shit........


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 5, 2008)

G.O.A.T. said:


> You mean the raw for 118?
> 
> Hurry up and learn Japanes, translate that shit and send it to me dawg. I ain't read TT since July.



Yeah 118. If Japanese was only so easy and I had the time.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 5, 2008)

Why don't you request it int the translations section maybe someone might help you.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 9, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> You're letting those weird ass technqiues of nagi cloud you're judgement.
> 
> nagi is no match for Mastaka.
> 
> ...



Masa's Xinyi Liuhe (心意六合) rocks.


----------



## bURN (Oct 9, 2008)

have they came out with the translation yet


----------



## DELAHK (Oct 13, 2008)

Check out wiggling out when they first appeared.

They might be on it.


----------



## Regner (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry to ask this, but when is the next chapter of TenTen coming out?  I've been going through withdrawals since August.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 17, 2008)

It should be out sometime this month


----------



## Tokito (Oct 17, 2008)

Regner said:


> Sorry to ask this, but when is the next chapter of TenTen coming out?  I've been going through withdrawals since August.



Ultra Jump comes out every 19th of the month. 
The raw-provider usually takes it time but ordinarily the raw comes out within one week.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 17, 2008)

that's  in 2 days!


----------



## Tokito (Oct 17, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> that's  in 2 days!



Sadly not, I outright forgot about the last page in chapter 118 



> Title: Apology for next issues break
> I'm very sorry but in next weeks ultra jump, Tenjou Tenge will be taking a break.
> 
> To the many people who are thinking, "But last month you just took a break!" I'm sorry. The other day at the medical checkup place, during an examination, we found something that must be checked out. I must get an examination at a hospital. (this next sentence i'm a little iffy about) More importantly then what the symptoms are (i think he just doesnt want to say what it is), Before this becomes worse and messes up my congested schedule even more, Its important that i completely recover from this illness. Personally, I didn't want to have to take a break now that we are reaching the climax of this story but.......
> ...


----------



## Athrum (Oct 17, 2008)

Noooooo Ogure sensei dont die on us


----------



## Regner (Oct 21, 2008)

Holy shit! that's a major blow! November 19th. ouch


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

that's a looooooooooong wait


----------



## DELAHK (Oct 21, 2008)

Stay with us! don´t you dare to go!


----------



## Lexxi (Oct 21, 2008)

I may be completely off here, but didn’t they stop this series? I quit after hearing it wouldn’t be continued but now I’m beginning to doubt the source of my information


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 21, 2008)

Series is still going, just that as of late, it's been sporadic due to some issues with O!G. Hope he gets better.


----------



## Solar old (Oct 21, 2008)

Well you realize he's also the Mangaka for Air Gear, right? I'd say this has been put rather permanently on the back burner as he's invested his time and energy on that title instead.


----------



## -Maya- (Oct 21, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Series is still going, just that as of late, it's been sporadic due to some issues with O!G. Hope he gets better.



You Read this manga?

So now When the Chapters come out can  i get you to explain them to me?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 21, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> You Read this manga?
> 
> So now When the Chapters come out can  i get you to explain them to me?



I should ask you.  Takes me like 2-3 tries to figure out this manga's chapters. The Feudal Arc still has me scratching my head.


----------



## Codde (Oct 21, 2008)

SOLARLORD said:


> Well you realize he's also the Mangaka for Air Gear, right? I'd say this has been put rather permanently on the back burner as he's invested his time and energy on that title instead.


He's been doing both simutaneously fora fe w years. Air Gear was also on a break till recently as far as I know. It was already explained in the last enge chapter that it's merely on break for a month, which is only one issue (we got a chapter just last month.)


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

I hate having to wait so long for the new chapter, makes me get all out of touch with his one, which already is pretty hard to follow if you're not reading it continuous...


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 3, 2008)

has the newest chapter been translated & released any where ? i've been wanting to read it for a while now but i can't read japanese.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 3, 2008)

The raw for 118 has been out for a while now but no one seems to be doing a scantalation of it.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah i know it's been out for a while,i wouldn't be surprised to see the raw for 119 pretty soon.


----------



## DELAHK (Nov 19, 2008)

gaarasbitch said:


> yeah i know it's been out for a while,i wouldn't be surprised to see the raw for 119 pretty soon.



Well... here it is:

*TT 119 RAW OUT!!!*


----------



## Tokito (Nov 19, 2008)

Well I don't know what to say


----------



## Codde (Nov 19, 2008)

Seems like a lot of things happening this chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hopefully Nagi manages to overcome Shohaku on his own. As opposed to Masataka somehow being able to stop him.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 19, 2008)

has it ever taken this long for a chapter to be translated & released,so long that the raw for the next chapter comes out & the 1 before it hasn't bee done yet ? this is serious bs cuz i can't read japanese & i wanna know wtf is going on !!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm going to have to reread about 5 chapters back to get refreshed on what's going on. Long break plus lack of a translation sucks.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 25, 2008)

Chapter 118 transslated is up on Mangafox as of today


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 25, 2008)

Link removed

See it says today


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 25, 2008)

Damn. So good to see Masataka kicking major ass once again. Looks like from the symbolism, Masataka is the moon whereas Mitsuomi is just gazing at it.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 25, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Damn. So good to see Masataka kicking major ass once again. Looks like from the symbolism, Masataka is the moon whereas Mitsuomi is just gazing at it.



Yea someone theorised months ago Masa would be the warrior that Dogen wanted Mit to become 

The power levels of the manga is riising Hell 2 years ago The only two people oon this level where 3min Mit and Dragon eye Shin

But now Masa and probably Nagi are on that level too


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 25, 2008)

Unfortunately it seems Nagi is losing his battle against his father. Masa is gonna have to bail him out by kicking his ass. 

I seem to remember a previous chapter that showed Nagi, Maya (or Aya?) metaphorically linked to Ameterasu and Susanoo. Guess Masataka is Tsukiyomi.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 25, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Unfortunately it seems Nagi is losing his battle against his father. Masa is gonna have to bail him out by kicking his ass.
> 
> I seem to remember a previous chapter that showed Nagi, Maya (or Aya?) metaphorically linked to Ameterasu and Susanoo. Guess Masataka is Tsukiyomi.



Really i thought that It was good for Nagi this chapter the eye close up of his eye and the emotion in it when armour boy said the building was his sword 

I thought Nagi was finally regaining some humanity

Nagi better Save Maya's ass either way or their will be hell to pay


----------



## Legendarywun (Nov 26, 2008)

Masa is too pwn


----------



## wertyu07 (Nov 26, 2008)

Finally a new chapter ...


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 26, 2008)

finally **


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 26, 2008)

I love this page


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 26, 2008)

wertyu07 said:


> Finally a new chapter ...



We've only had to wait like three months 



Canute87 said:


> I love this page



Haha I knew that was the Fanservice evn before i clicked the spoiler typical


----------



## wertyu07 (Nov 26, 2008)

Masa pwns!!  . I really missed tenjo's art  and I hope releases get steady from now on.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Nov 26, 2008)

*sigh* I was hoping for a double release because it took so long, but this will have to do. 

Kabane Myoun.........turning the whole building into a giant pillar of swords.......how come no one has commented on this badassery?

Regardless, hopefully Mitsumi will finally calm the hell down.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 26, 2008)

DeathGuise_of_Oblivion said:


> Kabane Myoun.........turning the whole building into a giant pillar of swords.......how come no one has commented on this badassery?



It would have been badass had Maya not been in the building and put in danger


----------



## Power16 (Nov 26, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Yea someone theorised months ago Masa would be the warrior that Dogen wanted Mit to become
> 
> The power levels of the manga is riising Hell 2 years ago The only two people oon this level where 3min Mit and Dragon eye Shin
> 
> But now Masa and probably Nagi are on that level too



Talks of top level and Tawara isn't mention, whats the dealio?


----------



## rubbereruben (Nov 26, 2008)

Power16 said:


> Talks of top level and Tawara isn't mention, whats the dealio?



Word. In my humble opinion, Tawara > all, if only he wasn't such a good guy. 

Either way I'm rejoicing about release of the latest chapter!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm still shocked he died but the only way a strong ass character like him could die is if he let himself.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 26, 2008)

Power16 said:


> Talks of top level and Tawara isn't mention, whats the dealio?



Three reasons

He's possibly dead

Although top level he is a pacifist and so i didn't actively rank him in the Fighter category

His fight against Dragon eye Shin was not very flattering


----------



## Power16 (Nov 26, 2008)

That was then and against Mitsumi he knew if not for Tawara being kind hearted he would of loss. Just mention a bloodlusted Tawara then because he is definitely top tier in the verse.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 26, 2008)

Power16 said:


> That was then and against Mitsumi he knew if not for Tawara being kind hearted he would of loss. Just mention a bloodlusted Tawara then because he is definitely top tier in the verse.



Really I thought that the Girl who could become a Mit clone could only use a portion of Mit's power not the full lot and she fought evenly with Tawara

Also  it's pointless talking about Bloodlusted outside the Battledome IC is pratically unable to get bloodlusted he is such an easy going guy


----------



## Power16 (Nov 26, 2008)

[1] - Mitsuomi's own word.

And what happen against the real Mitsuomi, Tawara didn't follow through with his motion i.e he should of been faster and killed him. If you going to put Mitsuomi on any level Tawara goes right above him.

Link removed


----------



## Legendarywun (Nov 27, 2008)

rubbereruben said:


> Word. In my humble opinion, *Tawara > all*, if only he wasn't such a good guy.
> 
> Either way I'm rejoicing about release of the latest chapter!



Quoted for the truth


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 27, 2008)

this was a pretty good chapter,i liked it ! but now i'm just wondering how long we're gonna have to wait for 119 to be translated so we can read it !


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 27, 2008)

Power16 said:


> same exact expression - Mitsuomi's own word.
> 
> And what happen against the real Mitsuomi, Tawara didn't follow through with his motion i.e he should of been faster and killed him. If you going to put Mitsuomi on any level Tawara goes right above him.
> 
> same exact expression



Far enougth amended

So Dragon eyes Shin , 3 min Mit, Masa, Nagi and Tawara i won't try to rnak them though,  so what you reckon Maya strong enougth yet to be ranked along with them


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Nov 27, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Three reasons
> 
> He's possibly dead
> 
> ...



 I dunno, getting stabbed in the legs repeatedly with a long ass sword on purpose just so you can win is pretty badass.

Also, pretty good chapter. I just hope they can get more regular now.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 27, 2008)

Maya is probably not as strong and durable as the rest but her sword abilities kind of make up for that, The top level is basically a range of people who around each other power/overall skills and Maya can just be at the bottom of that range because if we put her a level under them she would be at the top of that next level anyway.

The next level under top would probably be, Kabane, Shojo and Kagiroi level.


----------



## DELAHK (Nov 28, 2008)

Power16 said:


> Maya is probably not as strong and durable as the rest but her sword abilities kind of make up for that, The top level is basically a range of people who around each other power/overall skills and Maya can just be at the bottom of that range because if we put her a level under them she would be at the top of that next level anyway.
> 
> The next level under top would probably be, Kabane, Shojo and Kagiroi level.



After all, Maya *murdered* Tetsuhito, one of the most hard bastards a shonen has shown.


----------



## -Maya- (Nov 28, 2008)

DELAHK said:


> After all, Maya *murdered* Tetsuhito, one of the most hard bastards a shonen has shown.



But Yea For that Maya Needed to go all out have a mystic connection with her sister that awakened a sword that Boosts people's power 

Would she be able to do that again without the help


----------



## Codde (Nov 28, 2008)

She was clearly outclassed. If not for Reiki nullifying Tetsuhito's defensive abilites (at least from what I recall), she wouldn't have been able to do much.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Dec 3, 2008)

Still no scanslation on 119? *sigh* such a shame. Going to have to wait another three or so months before, I guess.

But yeah, Tetsuhito was better, he had only one weakness in which he drew most of his offensive abilities. Makoto's eye. Gotta give the girl some credit, she took one hell of a beat down.


----------



## Regner (Dec 6, 2008)

Kagiroi vs. Maya was one of the best fights in the Manga.  Maya was the victor but got the beatdown of her life.  I get the feeling she's gonna come out of the coma soon.  In the meantime, as a huge Masataka fan, I'll enjoy the series finally showing why he's the badass he's been hinted to be.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 18, 2008)

Haven't heard about the raw yet.This chapter made me happy due to the ownage that Noriko got. Souchiro's fight with his father should be interesting since we never really seen Souhaku do much of anything besides take over people or get his head chopped off.


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 18, 2008)

Regner said:


> Kagiroi vs. Maya was one of the best fights in the Manga.  Maya was the victor but got the beatdown of her life.  I get the feeling she's gonna come out of the coma soon.  In the meantime, as a huge Masataka fan, I'll enjoy the series finally showing why he's the badass he's been hinted to be.



And i'll bear it aslong as Nagi is there to steal the show with Dragon shapeshifting coolness


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 19, 2008)

Is there a Trans yet or are we waiting for it


----------



## McLovin (Dec 20, 2008)

^ Whatever happened to Bob?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 20, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> Because their dicks.
> 
> Is there any other reason?



well i know that but it doesn't make sense cuz all the other sites i've been to still have all the chapters up  ....


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 20, 2008)

McLovin said:


> ^ Whatever happened to Bob?



Who's Bob?


----------



## Bender (Dec 20, 2008)

^

The black guy with the dreadlocks


----------



## McLovin (Dec 20, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> The black guy with the dreadlocks



Now he's the black guy with the Balrog hair.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 21, 2008)

if CMX would have not censored the crap out of the manga I would have supported them and bought the TT.


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 21, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> if CMX would have not censored the crap out of the manga I would have supported them and bought the TT.



huh What you talking about?


----------



## Tokito (Dec 21, 2008)

They edited the crap out of TT so that they can sell it to kids. For Example: 
Volume1 
*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Cover - Tenjho Tenge English logo placed over Aya to obscure panty-shot. 
Original Japanese | Edited CMX 

2. Page 19: Panel 2 - "Kill" translated as "Smash." 

3. Page 32-33: Panel 4 - Zoom-in on Aya's upper body, bra added to cover exposed breasts. 
Original Japanese | Edited CMX 

4. Page 34: Panel 1 - Zoom-in on Nagi to delete image of Aya's breasts. 

5. Page 34: Panel 4 - Bra added. 

6. Page 35: Panel 3 - "Other trouble-maker" used instead of foreigner. 

7. Page 36-37: Panel 2 - Bra added. 

8. Page 38: Panel 3 - Bra and panties added. 

9. Page 41: Fight (Chapter) number moved to cover Nagi's middle finger. 

10. Page 50: Panel 4 - Large "LEAP" effect used to cover Aya's panty-shot. 
Original Japanese | Edited CMX 

11. Page 85: Panel 2 - Bra added. 
Original Japanese | Edited CMX 

12. Page 85: Panel 4 - Zoom-in on Chiaki's upper body, bra and extra shirt folds added. 

13. Page 86-87: Panties and extra shirt added to Chiaki 
Original Japanese | Edited CMX 

14. Page 88: Panel 1 - Zoom-in on Bob and Chiaki's faces to delete breasts. 

15. Page88: Panel 2 - Bra and panties added. 

16. Page 93: Panel 4 - Sexual reference played down. 

17. Page 115: Panel 1 - Extra shadows added to obscure Chiaki's Breast. 

18. Page 115: Panel 2 - Extra shirt added. 

19. Page 115: Panel 3 - Extra shirt added. 

20. Page 115: Panel 4 - Zoom-in on panties to delete butt cleavage. 

21. Page 116: Panel 1 - Zoom-in on Chiaki and Ryuzaki's faces to delete breasts and pubic area. 
Original Japanese | Edited CMX 

22. Page 117: Panel 1 - Zoom-in to delete part of breast. 

23. Page 117: Panel 2 - Laundry added to cover breasts. 

24. Page 117: Panel 3 - Zoom-in and shadows added to obscure silhouettes. 

25. Page 122: Zoom-in to delete Chiaki's unclothed lower half, bra added. 

26. Page 136-137: Panel 4 - Bra added. 

27. Page 149: Panel 1 - Nagi's apology to Bob omitted. 

28. Page 159: Panel 1 - Zoom-in on movie screen to delete sexual content. 

29. Page 166: Panel 4 - Chiaki's sexual comments omitted. 

30. Page 167: Panel 3 - Chiaki's sexual comments omitted. 

31. Page 172-173: 4-koma omake omitted. 

32. Page 174: Omake image omitted. 

33. Page 78: panel 4 - The front of Aya's panties were removed. 

34. Page 116: Panel 3 - Zoom in on Chiaki to cover up her breast. 

35. Page 160: Panel 1 - The front of Maya's panties were removed. 

36. Page 163: Panel 1 - The front of Maya's panties were removed


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 21, 2008)

Tokito said:


> 36. Page 163: Panel 1 - The front of Maya's panties were removed



Hows that Censoring almost the opposite


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 21, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Who's Bob?



WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS BLASPHEMY


----------



## Bender (Dec 21, 2008)

^

YOU HAVE ANGERED CANUTE 

UNFORGIVABLE!


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Dec 23, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> YOU HAVE ANGERED CANUTE
> 
> UNFORGIVABLE!




Gawdammit -Maya-. Its because of you we can't have nice things. Its all your gawdam fault! Its because of you no one will translate the fetching manga. And why people actually watched the anime.
Gawdammit, I wish I could hate you to death!


----------



## Regner (Dec 23, 2008)

The story is highly philosophical at times,  God-given supernatural abilities vs. rigorous martial arts training.  Free will vs. determinism.  The past always doomed to repeat, sibling rivalries.  Fathers vs. Sons.  Right now it seems like the manga is heading towards a finale.  I personally think it might be a Masataka vs. Uncontrolled Demon Exorcist Nagi for the final battle.


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 23, 2008)

avraell said:


> lol are you dumb? Read in context, removed as in not shown in this context.



Just a lill'




> Overall, tenjou tenge is awesome, but in the end there is no decent story and childish fan service. I would "totally dig it" if I were 16 though.



It's Complexing if you ask me 





DeathGuise_of_Oblivion said:


> Gawdammit -Maya-. Its because of you we can't have nice things. Its all your gawdam fault! Its because of you no one will translate the fetching manga. And why people actually watched the anime.
> Gawdammit, I wish I could hate you to death!




now that you mention it Kekkaishi takes ages too i wonder if you'r right


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jan 8, 2009)

The RAW for 119 came out a while ago. Part of me wishes I had taken the Italian courses in High School. 

Sooooooo, who else thinks this mental showdown is going to be FUCKING INSANE?!?!?! Also, Masataka is going to have his work cut out for him. If Souichirou loses, the only conceivable way is if Souichirou tires himself out. Dragon Roar. Unless your Mitsumi, your fucked.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 8, 2009)

the chapters come out on the 19th

ch120, didn't divulge anything spectacular. but this month should have some nice revelations, since sohaku seems to have taken over now. with that cliff hanger, and the small snipet of the brothers, we'll either go back to the brothers fight, or see what's going on elsewhere. then later get mind fucked with souichirou comes and kills someone off.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 9, 2009)

Wait have you already seen Chapter 120?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 19, 2009)

tokito- i love how we both share the same sig and ava love(do you buy the tanks also? your ava was only in vol19 as a pullout). Are you caught up on the most recent ch of MnJ?

avant- UJ hits japan bookshelves the 19th of every month. in america it hits sometimes the same time, but sometimes we don't get it but a couple days late or what not, it depends on the shipping day the 19th lands on. 

for those who were wondering who bob is back in all his glory with chiaki 

”生まれた”　it's finally been born apparently. vol 20 is going to filled with crazy chapters


----------



## Tokito (Jan 19, 2009)

^^
Nope I didn't bought it I found the raw for v 19 through sheer luck.(while searching for Shigurui-raws)
As for MnJ, I'm currently stuck at v22 and since I wasn't able to find raws for v23 and the following chapters, I'm waiting for the next release which should come out next month in Germany

121:

*Spoiler*: __ 




"”生まれた”　it's finally been born apparently. vol 20 is going to filled with crazy chapters"

Jeah that was unexpected literal. 

Furthermore the spirit from reiki finally got a name Iyo, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Natsume Iyo;>


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 19, 2009)

Tokito said:


> ^^
> MnJ is at ch 175, and 176 comes out this friday(afternoon releases on the 23rd of each month) i can send you chapters later, when i have a little more free time. vol 23 was reeeeally good. and the newest chapters are getting pretty crazy too
> 
> 121:
> ...


we've been waiting so long to finally know the name too

i was hoping we'd get a final showdown with souichirou and masataka, but with susano(maybe?) being born, i'm not sure how he's going to fight him, unless maya is there to nullify his powers. so maybe we'll get a battle royale, then a nullified souichirou vs masataka? all of these crazy cliffhangers >.<


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2009)

Well Nagi is suppose to be Susano-O, and Masataka is suppose to be Tsukuyomi, so it should be evened out when Nagi and Masatak have there final duel


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

And here I thought Masataka was outside of the circle.  Thus, Nagi asking to be knocked out of it should he lose.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2009)

Masataka IS outside the circle. He's the one who's going to destroy the wheel of fate.


----------



## Tokito (Jan 20, 2009)

^ jeah but the problem is: Masaka is outside the Circle but Tsukiyomi is not. Therefor Masaka can't be Tsukuyomi. <.<"


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2009)

it was pretty much stated in the last Chapter that Masataka is Tsukuyomi. Tsukuyomi's role is to destroy the circle. Tsukuyomi has never been part of the circle, only Susano-o and Amaterasu


----------



## Tokito (Jan 20, 2009)

can't find that can you point that out for me pls?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 20, 2009)

in the last chapter masataka was *never* stated as being tsukuyomi, nor was he in other chapters

because he's been stated as being outside of the circle, it' more likely that it's mitsuomi. just like how tsukuyomi angered amaterasu, the same goes with mits and maya.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2009)

Tsukuyomi is the God of the Moon, Oh Great! is really into metaphors. Look at what was behind Masataka two chapters ago. The Moon.

The past couple of chapters have been about the three Great Gods and who is who, Maya is Amaterasu, Souchiro is Susano-o, and Masataka inhereted Tsukuyomi. I'll post the scans when I have more time.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 20, 2009)

you don't need to post the scans, i have all of the japanese tanks, and ultra jump. plus my japanese isn't that bad either. so you'll have to do better than that to persuade


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2009)

I guess you'll just see in the up coming chapter.

I expect +rep once I'm right.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 20, 2009)

About CMX Tenjo Tenge manga edits, check this out, this is not gonna be pretty !

Kak? Rejected City Because He Wants Real Madrid - Report


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Yagami.  You know what really pisses off companies that butcher foreign products, repackage and sell them?  When you act like they don't exist.  Giving it attention will interest someone.  Keep that version away from them, unless you think it's a better version for them to read.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 20, 2009)

I guess we're somehow lucky in France, mangas are uncut here. They were never intended to be but to beging with


----------



## Regner (Jan 20, 2009)

*Is Ch. 120 translated?*

Has/When will it be translated?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jan 20, 2009)

i can't remember if i did a shoret summary here, or on another forum, but ch 120, has nothing you really need to know that furthers anything. the past part only has sohaku saying how he hates Iyo, and nagi is the one who cuts his fingers off. being stern like the yanagi tree. and the souichirou/sohaku is just him wanting to beat the shit out of dad, and dad just ranting

avant- if you look/read the chapters you'd see that the very first appeance(115) has the moon behind mitsuomi. and as far as metaphors go, the lake would represent masataka.

then next time we see it(116), the moon is behind masataka, but he's monologing about between heaven and earth and to be human. mitsuomi then looking into masatakas deep eyes, talks about how he can't make a move(this coming right after the lake talk). now we see the moon almost completely blknd behind masataka(as he's swallowing the moon)

118 and 120 have the moon behind mitsuomi as well. like i said before, the story of the 3 gods fits with how mitsuomi has interacted with maya. tsukuyomi is not out of the circle. and masataka has done nothing to anger maya or anyone else.


----------



## Bender (Jan 21, 2009)

What the fuck was that thing that was born? 

Jesus Christ was some Twilight zone shit


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 21, 2009)

Holy crap.. Makiko looks pretty damn badass. Also, I hate how I have to reread about 2-3 chapters each chapter release just to remember what the hell is going on though.

I know the raw for 120 came out but I seriously don't remember reading a scantalation of it. Did one even come out?


----------



## GsG (Jan 21, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> About CMX Tenjo Tenge manga edits, check this out, this is not gonna be pretty !
> 
> BSS ddl



Those edits are horrible.  Thank goodness I have the original content.

How are people supposed to find out the awesomeness that is Bob when he's having fun with random girls if they edit it out.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 21, 2009)

Bob looks like a damn giant next to Chiaki in 121 raw.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 22, 2009)

I think i need to read the manga again i never thoughht the Demon form increased Nagi's strength and even if it did not by the amount that allowed him to shatter Kabanes armour with ease


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

I need to read it too, anime is not enough


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2009)

Next chapter now


----------



## Tenryuken (Feb 1, 2009)

Arg, putting TT so far away!!!
It hurts.


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 1, 2009)

Been a while since i posted




Espresso said:


> I think i need to read the manga again i never thoughht the Demon form increased Nagi's strength and even if it did not by the amount that allowed him to shatter Kabanes armour with ease



Well his Demon form did grow dramatacally in power since the time before so everyone was shocked, i doubt it was because you aren't renembering the manga


----------



## Tenryuken (Feb 2, 2009)

Well now, Nagi's probably history.


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 2, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Well now, Nagi's probably history.



From chapter 119 it seems he has grown much stronger and is even now able to challenge his father so i wouldn't call it yet.


----------



## ichi 15 (Feb 2, 2009)

chapter 121 raw 

Pain Doesn't Have The Rinnegan


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, I took a look at the chapter.

Uh...wha?  

It was nice to see OG still makes better hentai scenes than full on hentai, his body mod fixation is kinda wierding me out.


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 2, 2009)

ichi 15 said:


> chapter 121 raw
> 
> Big tits Little tits



Chapter 120 isn't on magnafox yet!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 3, 2009)

yay, new raw!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 3, 2009)

what the fuck was with that chapter? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



snakes in the sky?

a freaking baby? 




i'm lost


----------



## Tokito (Feb 4, 2009)

I posted the raw for 121 2 weeks ago, slowpokes 

@ @lk3mizt

*Spoiler*: __ 





Basically Souhaku won and the birth of Susanoo is quite literal ;>


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 4, 2009)

what the fuck!?!?


*Spoiler*: __ 



he won!?!?

what happens to Nagi now!?!


----------



## Fenton (Feb 4, 2009)

So that's what Bob was doing all this time.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

Nagi sucks, time for Bob and Masa to save the daaaaaaay!


----------



## Tokito (Feb 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Maybe Nagi just got imprisoned within the body and can get rescued later ...

Bob is there to show the strength of Susanoo ;p


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 4, 2009)

Wait where are these Chapter mangafox is only up to 119


----------



## Tokito (Feb 5, 2009)

^the links should be somewhere in the thread but keep in mind that these are still the raws


----------



## Bender (Feb 5, 2009)

Tokito said:


> I posted the raw for 121 2 weeks ago, slowpokes
> 
> @ @lk3mizt
> 
> ...



Talk about gay


*Spoiler*: __ 




WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!!?!? 

But Nagi was kicking his ass


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 6, 2009)

is it getting close to time for chapter 122 to come out yet ?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 6, 2009)

if you were choosing between reading air gear or this which would you read first?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 7, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> if you were choosing between reading air gear or this which would you read first?



are u asking me that ?


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 7, 2009)

Tokito said:


> ^the links should be somewhere in the thread but keep in mind that these are still the raws



So basically only up to Chapter 119 are translated  i was confused


----------



## occ (Feb 7, 2009)

There is a translated chapter 120 at mangafox now.


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 7, 2009)

occ said:


> There is a translated chapter 120 at mangafox now.



And for hat good new you get mager rep


----------



## Kepa (Feb 7, 2009)

occ said:


> There is a translated chapter 120 at mangafox now.


ey, thnx


----------



## -Maya- (Feb 8, 2009)

So Nagi pummels Souhaku and souhaku wins thats confusing


----------



## Bender (Feb 8, 2009)

A-ha now I see how Souhaku won


*Spoiler*: __ 



He allows himself to be absorbed by Souichiro after he punches him




However, the fact that he was absorbed it's technically Souichiro since that's basically like him giving up in my opinion.


----------



## Tenryuken (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, in fact Souhaku is only an eye.


----------



## Rice Ball (Feb 8, 2009)

Masataka's time to shin, hes really the only one left who stands a chance at defeating Nagi.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Feb 12, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Masataka's time to shin, hes really the only one left who stands a chance at defeating Nagi.



Actually there's no need, unless Souichirou is finally consumed by the evil Black Earth Dragon. Souhaku let himself be absorbed by Souichirou in the mindscape after Souichirou proved to him that regardless of wherever Souhaku thought he was, Souichirou is still in charge of his own body. Souhaku was confident that Souichirou didn't have the mental prowess to defeat him in the Mindscape, but was proven wrong. We actually got to see Souhaku show he was proud of Souichirou by saying "My son is strong". If anything that last scene with him was him allowing Souichirou to finally claim his power.

Last panel has Souichirou standing alone in his mindscape btw.


----------



## occ (Feb 16, 2009)

Translated chapter 121 at Mangafox !

I will read it tomorrow after work, but im really excited now. 

Good night.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 16, 2009)

*goes to mangafox!!


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Notice how The One still isn't there? The baby will kick everybodies butt until the actual true warrior appears.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 21, 2009)

Just watched that promo and it looks very nice.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 21, 2009)

SO i read chapter 121
and well


----------



## Regner (Feb 22, 2009)

Question;


*Spoiler*: __ 



So the Baby coming out of the sky represents what exactly??  Is it Souhaku reincarnated again?


----------



## Grandia (Feb 23, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> SO i read chapter 121
> and well



heh, chap 121 Lucky Bob as usual, i have Jamaican blood maybe im destined too


----------



## Mokuton1 (Mar 9, 2009)

do we have a new chapter this month? (122?) what is the release date?


----------



## Tenryuken (Mar 9, 2009)

the raw is already out:

Logan gets Magnetowned.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 9, 2009)

Regner said:


> Question;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Its not the literal sky. Everybody got sucked into Souichirou's...spirit world? soul realm? (where Souichirou and Souhaku were spiritually duking it out). By absorbing Souhaku, Souichirou became the "Ultimate Warrior". Neither the Souhaku persona nor the Souichirou persona exists anymore. The baby represented the birth of the new Ultimate Warrior. Blank slate and all that.



Tenryuken said:


> the raw is already out:
> 
> Logan gets Magnetowned.


Poor Mitsuomi.  
I wonder if his reaction to Super-Souichirou means that he is Tsukuyomi and not Masataka.


----------



## Tenryuken (Mar 9, 2009)

You're Japaneese?
Can you translate the chapter?


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 9, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> You're Japaneese?
> Can you translate the chapter?



I can. But I'm lazy as all shit. It basically goes: Everyone is crapping their pants over Super-Souichirou. They literally cannot move under the immense pressure. SS gets close to Maya, and Mitsuomi throws his dad to stop SS. (Which had me lulzing to no end. ) Thus, Mitsuomi is the only one who can react under the pressure. He goes in for a punch while angsting inside.

Which, really, sums it up.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 9, 2009)

Wait so even Mastaka can't (damn my ability to only understand verbalized japanese and not kanji)


----------



## ichi 15 (Mar 9, 2009)

122 scan

Link removed


----------



## Tenryuken (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks ,you rock.


----------



## Mokuton1 (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks bro


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 9, 2009)

wow, i couldnt help it. what's going on there? out of nowhere, never mind. the chapters come out so slow that, nothing makes sence to me anymore. anyway, i hope story is closing up.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 9, 2009)

HOLY MUTHAFUCKING SHIT.


Nagi looked fucking awesome!!!!!



*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, Emi fucking pissed herself


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 9, 2009)

I have some question guys!

who won the battle between Nagi and Souhaku? 

Is Nagi now a complete fucking monster or does he still have his senses with him?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Mar 9, 2009)

ch 122 has been out for almosy a month now. 123 is due next week. the chapters are not coming out slow


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2009)

great chapter so the baby and the nagi where maya is at are both monsters and nagi is gone or what i do not get it?


----------



## Hagen (Mar 9, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> the chapters come out so slow that, nothing makes sence to me anymore.


Tenjou Tenge lost any sense looong time ago

read it only because of the cool fights and fanservice (like i do), dont try to  find any sense in the storyline or you'll be dissapointed and your head will hurt


----------



## Tenryuken (Mar 9, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> who won the battle between Nagi and Souhaku?



None, they fusioned.


----------



## Bender (Mar 9, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> I have some question guys!
> 
> who won the battle between Nagi and Souhaku?
> 
> Is Nagi now a complete fucking monster or does he still have his senses with him?



Nagi won due to Sohaku giving up and letting himself be absorbed by Souichiro.


----------



## Fenton (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't wait to see Mitsuomi get the crap beaten out of him.


----------



## Mokuton1 (Mar 9, 2009)

what is nagi doing near mayas body? why did he go there? wanna heal or kill ? XD


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Mar 11, 2009)

Mokuton1 said:


> what is nagi doing near mayas body? why did he go there? wanna heal or kill ? XD



Its unknown. I think that because Nagi no longer exists, the new "True Warrior" was only capable of using the Earth Dragon. This makes me think that the True Warrior is being limited by the Ameratsu Gate and he was trying to removed that limiter. Fortunately for Mitsuomi, this is his only chance to take down the True Warrior.

I am looking forward for this!


----------



## Regner (Mar 11, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Its not the literal sky. Everybody got sucked into Souichirou's...spirit world? soul realm? (where Souichirou and Souhaku were spiritually duking it out). By absorbing Souhaku, Souichirou became the "Ultimate Warrior". Neither the Souhaku persona nor the Souichirou persona exists anymore. The baby represented the birth of the new Ultimate Warrior. Blank slate and all that.
> 
> 
> Poor Mitsuomi.
> I wonder if his reaction to Super-Souichirou means that he is Tsukuyomi and not Masataka.



My head is blowing up trying to understand the symbolism of Susano'o, Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu as it relates to the manga.  These Deities will be personified by certain people in the Manga?  Please school me.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 11, 2009)

Regner said:


> My head is blowing up trying to understand the symbolism of Susano'o, Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu as it relates to the manga.  These Deities will be personified by certain people in the Manga?  Please school me.



...I'm...maybe I'm too used to the myths. It seems pretty straightforward to me.

But here goes:
Susano, Tsukuyomi, and Amaterasu are basically the 3 highest deities in Japanese mythology. They rank just under the two creation deities, Izanami(creation and death deity) and Izanagi(creation and life deity).

***Side Note: Izanagi and Izanami actually make an appearence in the manga. There's a full page spread in one of the recent chapters that depicts the two.

Back to the Big Three. Tsukuyomi was the Moon God. Amaterasu was the Sun Goddess. And Susano was the Storm/Sea God.

Judging from the brief flashback to super ancient times, it looks like the gods were just people with uber ki powers. Susano was the Ultimate Warrior, Amaterasu negated the flow of ki, and Tsukuyomi is still unkown. 

So its not that Maya is the avatar of Amaterasu and Nagi is the avatar of Susano. Its that their uber-powers are the powers of those historical beings(which is why the negating chakra is called Amaterasu no Chakra).

Put simply, 3 Highest Deities from mythology = 3 Highest Ki powers. Thats all there really is to it. For now. No real explanation to this yet, so its all extrapolation from the way its been depicted.

I hope that helps some.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2009)

shit I'm so behind I need to catch up.  What's the most recent chapter that came out?


----------



## Tenryuken (Mar 12, 2009)

Chapter 122.
123 will be pretty soon.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 18, 2009)

New chapter is out! 
You can get it here 
Doesn't look too good for Mitsuomi, but it looks like he's finally happy with his fate.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man, Souichirou has become a fracking beast. He's just standing there tanking all the hits until Mitsuomi gets his shit together.

And poor Mitsuomi. His heart is probably about to explode now. Way past 3 minutes.




EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



So... so while Souichirou is the Ultimate Warrior in power, Mitsuomi is the Ultimate Warrior in spirit/philosophy/mentality. Interesting.

Sometimes, the ideas this manga raises just makes me giddy inside.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 19, 2009)

*downloads raw!!


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 19, 2009)

This Chap means 1 thing Masataka about to bring on the shit


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Mar 19, 2009)

Mitsuomi is a beast. In 122 while every is standing there too scared to do anything he just throws the chair. And it was fuckin' epic when everyone was charging at the end.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 20, 2009)

great chapter hope nagi can take control eventually


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 20, 2009)

Its on mangafox I think


----------



## Regner (Mar 21, 2009)

You gotta hand it to Mitsuomi, he's taken on the most powerful characters in all the manga; Aya, Shin, Souhaku, (flashback) Bunshichi, Masataka, Death God/Souichiro(in one night) and he's always the one left standing. All he wants is for one of these fuckers to end him.   Mad Props, Mitsuomi.


----------



## Bender (Apr 3, 2009)

Mitsuomi for the win


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 3, 2009)

Mitsuomi will die in the next chap,he is in his limits,plus Death God Nagi is toying with him,he has huge disadvantage,Masataka or Nagi's Mom,will take the next round against him(i still hope that Nagi the badass in the end will break through this fusion and end this shit for once and for all)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 14, 2009)

in a week it'll be out ,patience


----------



## occ (Apr 27, 2009)

Chapter 123 ist now available on Mangafox


----------



## Lolitalush (Apr 27, 2009)

OMG I just read the chapter,I was waiting forever! I hate how this manga doesn't seem to have a set release date,it just makes waiting all that more difficult.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 28, 2009)

good chapter i took long to come out. looks like Mitsuomi is at his limit. nagi needs to regain control and go and fight the baby.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Apr 28, 2009)

^souichirou was/is the baby



Lolitalush said:


> OMG I just read the chapter,I was waiting forever! I hate how this manga doesn't seem to have a set release date,it just makes waiting all that more difficult.



it comes out every 19th of the month. there is always a month break after the 6th chapter, because the tankouban releases after, or he just takes a little breather.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 28, 2009)

Epic chapter now time for Masataka to take over the fight and pawn


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 28, 2009)

123=shit. absolutely crap.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh God! how many frigging years gonna pass to finally see Mitsuomi die? aaargh I just hate him.. I wish they just end Air Gear(cuz is sucking so hard lately) and focus on this one.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 28, 2009)

AG sucking lie Aeon is back, it go better.
Also come one can you really have Mitsuomi he's like a driveing force to the story.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2009)

I never know what the fuck is going on in this manga but I love it


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 28, 2009)

This is what my fists were trained for =/= crap.  You are wrong.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 28, 2009)

He finally realized that he had to fight for himself, I think

which made it awesome to bad he gonna die


----------



## Inugami (Apr 28, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> AG sucking lie Aeon is back, it go better.
> Also come one can you really have Mitsuomi he's like a driveing force to the story.



Its the only good thing in lot of time..but I'm not really a fan of Aeon.

Mitsuomi just need to die to have that twist to make the manga better also I dislike him a lot   .


----------



## Gabe (Apr 28, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> ^souichirou was/is the baby
> 
> 
> 
> .



really damn i guess i got lost somewhere in the story. i thought the baby was nagi's father.


----------



## Lolitalush (Apr 29, 2009)

Iijyanaika said:


> ^souichirou was/is the baby
> 
> 
> 
> it comes out every 19th of the month. there is always a month break after the 6th chapter, because the tankouban releases after, or he just takes a little breather.



ICIC.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 29, 2009)

It's time for his  bro to fight against Nagi,but he'll die too


----------



## Regner (Apr 29, 2009)

Masataka needs to stop gawking and join his bro.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 30, 2009)

nah it's more epic when he pawn Nagi solo


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 30, 2009)

Masataka needs to join in


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Apr 30, 2009)

This shit is so confusing. I had to wikipedia it to find whats going on without going back and reading it all.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 30, 2009)

tenjou's plot is so easy to find out


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 30, 2009)

seriously it is ignore the philosophy mixed in with it. it become easier to understand


----------



## Bender (Apr 30, 2009)

Seriously, when is Souichiro going to destroy Mitsuomi already?  

Hurry up and kill 'em! 

Masataka get's your ass in there you little girl!


----------



## GsG (Apr 30, 2009)

I guess I hurt my brain too much trying to deeply break down and understand the ancient philosophy that the plot is revolved around.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 1, 2009)

u think that Masataka will beat Nagi? i think that he'll have a brother reunion soon


----------



## noobthemusical (May 1, 2009)

please Nagi has been Masatakas bitch since day 1


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 1, 2009)

lol, Nagi in the tournament arc  was strong enough to beat the crap of him,the current God ''Nagi'' can fart Masataka and turn him into pieces


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (May 1, 2009)

I am reminded why I detest Nagi beyond reason.

He steals Masataka's screen time. >_>

Why Masataka is so hung up on Aya is beyond me...he could probably get Maya if he tried.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 1, 2009)

Lol wut Nagi kicking Masatakas ass?, he could have kicked the members of "F" in half the time it took nagi


----------



## Gabe (May 1, 2009)

Nagi would destroy Masataka easily. he has become way stronger then him since the tournament and know he is a god.


----------



## Tenryuken (May 2, 2009)

Seijun Togiretogire said:


> Why Masataka is so hung up on Aya is beyond me...he could probably get Maya if he tried.



His brother would hate him for that.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 2, 2009)

Hey he's forgiving his brother right his brother should forgive him.


----------



## MagicBreaker (May 3, 2009)

NAM said:


> Nagi would destroy Masataka easily. he has become way stronger then him since the tournament and know he is a god.



Didn't Nagi acknowledged Masataka as the strongest person he fought as stated from ch. 109? Not to mention he specifically asked Masataka to kick his ass whenever he's stuck in the so-called ring of fate.


----------



## Tenryuken (May 3, 2009)

Don't forget that Makiko is on her way too.


----------



## Gabe (May 3, 2009)

MagicBreaker said:


> Didn't Nagi acknowledged Masataka as the strongest person he fought as stated from ch. 109? Not to mention he specifically asked Masataka to kick his ass whenever he's stuck in the so-called ring of fate.



he acknowledged him as the strongest person he has ever fought. but not that he was stronger then him at that point. if his brother has no chance against the current nagi what would masataka do to him know. nagi is taking his hits like nothing. if his brother can not do it who is a bad ass i can not see masataka being able to even touch this nagi. not to mention the true warrior he has turned into the creepy ass baby or the death god fighting his brother.


----------



## Tenryuken (May 3, 2009)

NAM said:


> nagi is taking his hits like nothing.



Nagi started to dodge when Mitsuomi got serious.



> if his brother can not do it who is a bad ass i can not see masataka being able to even touch this nagi.



Masa was drawing with Mitsuomi before Nagi trashed the place.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 3, 2009)

lol,Nagi is toying with them ffs and about the Masa vs Mitsuomi,u know Mitsuomi let his brother to ''beat'' him to atone for his sins,if he fought seriously he would kill him


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (May 3, 2009)

Its funny. Because, you see, Nagi no longer exists. Neither does Souhaku. The moment Nagi absorbed Souhaku's Red Dragon Gate, he completed his ascension as an immortal being, being reborn. His spirit is the baby we saw a chapter ago, those closest to Nagi now understand that he no longer exists. What we have is the Black Dragon God, Susanoo, the Ultimate Warrior himself. The only thing limiting him is Maya's Ameratsu gate. Remember, the Ameratsu gate negates special powers. Meaning if Maya were to, say die, then we would be seeing an incredibly more powerful Susanoo. 

So far, he's done one Lightning Arrow, which came as an enormous bolt of lightning, and thrown punches. Without Maya's Ameratsu Gate, Mitsomi would be dead. Not only that, but he's using a fighting form thats originally from the Nagi Clan. Meaning he's using a form specialized in killing those with powers. I don't think Masataka has a chance. Especially if the Ameratsu Gate stops working for some reason.


----------



## Tenryuken (May 3, 2009)

Maya's Gate isn't working.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 3, 2009)

Its suppose to be complete Negation if it was working.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 4, 2009)

How the fuck is Masastaka suppose to compete with whatever Nagi? lol


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 4, 2009)

Nagi >>>> Masataka,to tell  the truth   ,he is very  good fighter but Nagi is better,it's simple


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 5, 2009)

Can you say "Badass"?...


----------



## Regner (May 5, 2009)

Tell me more about Nagi's family fighting form?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 6, 2009)

It kicks ass


----------



## Bergelmir (May 6, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> How the fuck is Masastaka suppose to compete with whatever Nagi? lol



By having the Tsukuyomi chakra. Though it looks like that might be going to Mitsuomi.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (May 7, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Its suppose to be complete Negation if it was working.



The theory is that Black Dragon God may be stronger than the Ameratsu Gate. Since the seal on Maya is still there, and it looked like the BDG was reaching for the seal to either de-activate it or kill Maya. 

@the Nagi Fighting Form: Its a form meant for the Nagi Demon Exorcists to combat the supernatural. Be it demons or those with special powers. A master of it is probably the only thing that can theoretically fight the BDG as he is susceptible to the form as well. To the point where he's dodging the punches Mitsuomi is throwing rather than taking them like he was before. 

Combined with the Dragon Fist, the Nagi Clan's ability to absorb, or eat, the powers of other Red Feathers, have made the Nagi Clan so feared they are pretty much shunned by the other families. To the point where their position as head of the Red Feather Families is placed in a Stewardship to the Natsume Clan, and are only dealt with during emergencies.


----------



## Tenryuken (May 17, 2009)

Chap 124 is out.


----------



## S (May 17, 2009)

Mitsuomi FTW


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 17, 2009)

Mitsuomi hasn't died yet.


----------



## Bender (May 17, 2009)

HOLY SHIT! 

NICE SAVE MAKIKO! 

Phew, Mitsuomi definitely shown that he is badass beyond comprehension


----------



## Bergelmir (May 17, 2009)

1) Holy shit at the size of Nagi's Dragon Fist.
2) Mitsuomi's still alive!!! The anticipation to seeing his heart explode is killing me.
3) Mama Nagi is going to lose more limbs...


----------



## noobthemusical (May 17, 2009)

and yet I would still tap mama nagi


----------



## Gabe (May 18, 2009)

luckily for Mitsuomi nagi's mom should up to save him. i wonder if nagi will ever regain himself back to normal. and aya does not get herself killed.


----------



## Tenryuken (May 18, 2009)

Makiko just need to hit Nagi once to take his Godly powers away and Nagi only has one power more than his mom, The Flaming Dragon.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 18, 2009)

link please!


----------



## Bergelmir (May 18, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Makiko just need to hit Nagi once to take his Godly powers away and Nagi only has one power more than his mom, The Flaming Dragon.



Now this is pure speculation on my part, but I don't think Mama Nagi can use the Ryuken anymore. I assume that with her fists gone, the ability to generate a Dragon Fist is gone. Kinda like the guy with the Dragon Roar. No tongue, no Roar.

Also, now that you mention Nagi only having one power more than his mom... how did he become the Ultimate Warrior? He's lacking the Dragon Eyes.

I'm thinking that Mama Nagi is going to either lay a beat down to awaken Souichirou, or get killed trying(which, of course, will awaken Souichirou). She has the whole tragic character vibe going on with her.


----------



## Tenryuken (May 18, 2009)

Makiko has the Dragon Eyes.
Tetsuhito got all her power.
And Nagi got all of Tetsuhito's powers(I assume).


----------



## Bergelmir (May 18, 2009)

No, she doesn't. Souhaku makes a big deal about it in a flashback. She was supposed to get the Dragon Eyes from Shin. And Souichirou never took Tetsuhito's power. Tetsuhito was killed by Maya while he had everything.

Its not a big deal, just a minor nitpick. It also makes me think that perhaps Ultimate Nagi Warrior isn't as complete as we think.


----------



## Tenryuken (May 18, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> No, she doesn't.



Yes she does.
I'll provide a link later.
But Makkiko could "see" stuff just like Aya.



> Souichirou never took Tetsuhito's power.



That's something I assumed since Tetsuhito isn't biologically a Red Feather(the only member of F besides the lil' girl) so Nagi would've been able to absorb his powers without just taking them.



> Its not a big deal, just a minor nitpick. It also makes me think that perhaps Ultimate Nagi Warrior isn't as complete as we think.



He has Godly powers but lacks seriously in the fighting departement.
At first he was making fun of Mitsuomi but when Mitsuomi was about to hit him with a weirdly powerful punch, he powered up and started fighting back.
When Mitsuomi was having the uper hand, he powered up again.
His only advantage is his Godly power otherwise Mitsuomi would blast his skull.
That's why I think that his mom is going to spank him.
By the way, the manga must end with the death of a Nagi, Sochiro or Makkiko. 
If Makkiko manage to steal the Flaming Dragon, she'll be able to bring her son back to life but knowing how O!G is, another person is going to die before the end of the manga.


----------



## Fenton (May 18, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Mitsuomi hasn't died yet.





Bergelmir said:


> 1)
> 2) Mitsuomi's still alive!!!



Ffffffffffffffff. 

Ah, well. Time to download. Mits trying to look like a JJBA character on the cover?


----------



## Gabe (May 19, 2009)

chapter is translated and out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truth_Theory. it is really good


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 20, 2009)

holy Ra!!!thanks for the link!


----------



## Regner (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 20, 2009)

thanks for the links!!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 20, 2009)

Susanoo is the best!Warrior God ftw


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 20, 2009)

:ho :ho

"I want to live" 

what a lil' bitch


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 20, 2009)

yeah , typical  bitchy phrase ffs


----------



## Gabe (May 20, 2009)

this chapter made me think that nagi's mom will die fighting susano. and that nagi will win his fight and get out the giant baby or transform back to normal. and then maybe fight susano or get there as him mother dies.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 20, 2009)

Good chapter, Mitsuomi is taking a beating. Also, fuck, I still hate Aya.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 22, 2009)

NAM said:


> this chapter made me think that nagi's mom will die fighting susano. and that nagi will win his fight and get out the giant baby or transform back to normal. and then maybe fight susano or get there as him mother dies.



good expectation, i think it would be cool to see it


----------



## Bender (May 23, 2009)

LOL

Mitsuomi sound like such a little bitch 

"I WANT TO LIVE!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## rubbereruben (May 27, 2009)

I loved it, every second. That remark of Mitsuomi was so fucking powerful. For the first time he wants to live, the bastard.

I think he deserves to live so he can feel the rotten pain of killing the most awesome guy in the series.


----------



## Jyuukenbu (May 27, 2009)

rubbereruben said:


> I loved it, every second. That remark of Mitsuomi was so fucking powerful. For the first time he wants to live, the bastard.
> 
> I think he deserves to live so he can feel the rotten pain of killing the most awesome guy in the series.



Agreed.  Mitsuomi didn't even care for himself that he had only a few years to live up to this point but finally, he decides that he's not ready for death yet.

And also, Oh! Great's artwork makes everything better.

Delicious art > everything


----------



## Tenryuken (May 28, 2009)

The bad thing is that he only realise that after killing his best friend.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 28, 2009)

Gonna be a very akward funeral


----------



## Inugami (May 28, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah the fucking Bastard still don't die.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 28, 2009)

mitsuomi has so many fans


----------



## Tenryuken (May 28, 2009)

He represent the Phoenix, just wait till his "rebirth".


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 28, 2009)

bitch. needs. to. die


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 28, 2009)

for all u people  







Ur wish is finnaly true, Mitsu is a true loser/bitch


----------



## Regner (Jun 8, 2009)

Is Nagi's Mom going to die next?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

nah , OG won't kill her


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 19, 2009)

fucking frog


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 19, 2009)

Eye lid catch


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 19, 2009)

^ yeah that was fucking awesome! 


I NEED TRANS!


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 19, 2009)

Now that Maya is awake, Souhaku has lost.
Besides, it seems that Makkiko has his power.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 19, 2009)

@noob: Wasn't that just great? I actually spurted milk out my nose when I saw that.

@Tenryuken: Don't count out Souhaku's plan yet. "Susano" is supposed to be on par with "Amaterasu" and "Tsukuyomi". There's probably a rock, paper, scissors relationship going on. I don't think Maya is going to be able to completely negate Nagi's Susano mode. I'm thinking the individual abilities will be shut down, but Nagi's freakish raw strength will still be there.

Also I think Mama Nagi is finally gonna die. It sounds like she's pumping her lifeforce into Maya.

And Dougen!! Finally got to see the old man bust some shit up! I've been waiting for that since forever.


...man, I freaking love when TenTen comes out.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 19, 2009)

where is a good site to read tenten?


----------



## Tokito (Jun 19, 2009)

^Link removed

God that new chapter is amazing.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 19, 2009)

Meh,Maya is back!!!, but from the next chap ,Susanoo is gonna rape arses,if u don't got it yet  he is toying with them


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 19, 2009)

will bob ever be useful again


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> will bob ever be useful again


Say what now to who?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 19, 2009)

Bob is just an awsome minor character at all


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2009)

JESUS CHRIST! That was kick ass! 

The Takayanagi family combines to whoop some ass! 

Damn everyone was pounding on Souichiro


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 19, 2009)

^ why so happy? 

we all know souchiro is going to trounce all of them next chapter!


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2009)

@lk3mizt said:


> we all know souchiro is going to trounce all of them next chapter!



I'm happy because all their efforts are futile.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 20, 2009)

when will this mitsuomi douchebag die?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 20, 2009)

Never (Or soon depending wether or not there will be hax healing) and To make People who hate him but like Maya cry more, Guess what They will end up together and Porbably have canonical sex

I serious

Also whats with the hate, whats so bad about him


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jun 20, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Never (Or soon depending wether or not there will be hax healing) and To make People who hate him but like Maya cry more, Guess what They will end up together and Porbably have canonical sex
> 
> I serious
> 
> Also whats with the hate, whats so bad about him



He's an arrogant asshole who has done nothing this entire series but angst about his death and act the mysterious aloof big brother. It was cool for a while, but now its just annoying.


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 20, 2009)

^ Yeah pretty much that. Don't forget that he also slept with he's best friend "girlfriend" and also killed he's current best friend. He deserves no sympathy.


----------



## Bender (Jun 20, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> ^ Yeah pretty much that. Don't forget that he also slept with he's best friend "girlfriend" and also killed he's current best friend. He deserves no sympathy.



In Mitsuomi's defense she was manipulative bitch who was "using" Shin rather than loved him. She never cared for him only after he get's the living shit beaten out of him by Bunschichi.


----------



## S (Jun 20, 2009)

Tenjo Tenge chapter 125 is out!!!
RP
lol family reunion


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jun 20, 2009)

I really need to start on this manga...

Question...

Is there anyone that has read OG's Air Gear and Tenjo Tenge? 

Are they pretty similar (in content...not the artwork)?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 20, 2009)

If Mitsuomi had used Muscle Bomb would he still keep his ribs whole?


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jun 21, 2009)

Mr. Stud Muffin said:


> I really need to start on this manga...
> 
> Question...
> 
> ...



I'm up to date with both series. As far as they begin, they're pretty similar. Seemingly normal world thats completely overwhelmed by something that seems like its coming from another world. 

TT requires an elementary encyclopedic knowledge of Japanese Mythology. Luckily I'm a mythos-buff, so I get it. When he gets REALLY symbolic with it, it confuses alot of people. so feel free to ask questions. 

AG, while slightly Ero, is nothing compared in content with TT. TT's first chapter has a main character in the nude. Humor can be alot more dirty. Also, expect an intertwining of main characters, rather than a single one, just like AG. 

Art style in the beginning will definitely be different. TT came before AT, and you can tell, like with most manga artists, his style gets better as time and technology improve.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 21, 2009)

8ghosts said:


> when will this mitsuomi douchebag die?



He won't.
After the Souhaku thing, he and Maya will get married and have kids.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 21, 2009)

Taking the Third Option.


the most lmao thing was when Shin said to Mitsuomi Mr Pussy  



even the dead can recognize the truth


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2009)

Susano-o, Amaterasu, magical swords and shields... it's like reading Sasuke vs. Itachi all over again


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2009)

Geez, what comes after this?  The tournament?  After such a climax here, everything else will seem so minor.


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2009)

Makiko was so beautiful back then


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Geez, what comes after this?  The tournament?  After such a climax here, everything else will seem so minor.



I don't see what's there left to happen in the story, I mean they awakened the fucking ultimate warrior and enemies team up against him for the ultimate battle.

Although this is tenjou tenge so who the hell knows


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2009)

Yaaaaay Bob being fuckwit useless.  Chapter 1 was a liiiiie.  Hell, same with masataka.  Ugh, maybe I just don't like Mitsuomi.

Dougen was ace, though.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 21, 2009)

Nagi will come back in a  couple of chaps and kick arses again


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2009)

And that would be a good thing how?


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 21, 2009)

Nagi will come back as a powerless hoodlum with Bob.
Damn Air Gear, OG better not stop with TT.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 21, 2009)

so it does seem like mitsuomi will end up with maya 

the biggest loser with the hottest girl in the manga...that's disgusting 

I could see an even "greater" enemy showing up after this


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 22, 2009)

this matsu... whatever douchebag really should die. ii bet he's least interesting character and  had made nothign but shitty appearances so far. and i'm soo pissed that newly born god is having difficulties against humans. i dont know why i still read this manga. it has never made any sence.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 22, 2009)

U think that they will beat Susanoo so easy?


Mitsuomi and his father will die, Masataka will be badly fucked up,Aha,Maya will stomp him


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2009)

This guy deflected kunais with his eyelids


HE FUCKING

DEFLECTED

KUNAIS

WITH HIS EYELIDS

Even if he loses, that's one of the most badass things I've ever seen


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 22, 2009)

Tetsuhito wouldn't even need to catch or dodge it if it was directed at his good Eye.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2009)

Mitsuomi is the coolest character there is and will likely live to bang Maya for the rest of his life. 

Also...eyelid kunai deflection FTW.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2009)

EYELID deflection!  

Souichiro is badass!


----------



## superman_1 (Jun 22, 2009)

damn...this latest chapter was freaking awesome... cant actually wait to read the next one...just hope that soichiro/susano kicks all their (humans) asses...most need to die...... also maya is finally coming back.... ameratsu vs susano...hoping this fight starts soon...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 23, 2009)

revive a bitch to save a bitch hunh?

They need to stop speaking in fucking tongues in this manga as well.


Lol at the side characters in this manga, masastaka whatver will always be a bitch.


----------



## Fenton (Jun 23, 2009)

Zaru said:


> This guy deflected kunais with his eyelids
> 
> 
> HE FUCKING
> ...



What the... 

 This I gotta see. :ho


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 23, 2009)

New chapter


badass


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jun 23, 2009)

Rokudo Mukuro said:


> What the...
> 
> This I gotta see. :ho



More like he used his actual eyelid to deflect it, rather than using his powers to deflect them. 

To all those who said Souichirou would get his ass beaten:

:ho:ho:ho:ho:ho:ho:ho:ho


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 23, 2009)

r.i.p makiko, but  I AM SO GLAD MAYA IS BACK! 

I am starting to think only constant touching betwixt maya and nagi will drain his power.
I also think he may keep them all, but needs a method to excorsize sohaku.

does anyone but me find it wierd that the demon excorsist clan has a problem with sohaku? its just ironic. the one being that needs to be rebuked cant and is a human soul... 

also, does anyone think perhaps maya may have gained the dragon fist by having reincarnated through makikio's qi ???

ameterasu no magatama + magabarai blood seems kinda... hax/ totally freaking awesome.

Its bout time maya got her some hax


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 24, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> does anyone but me find it wierd that the demon excorsist clan has a problem with sohaku?



It's Souhaku that wanted to use(or abuse) their power.



> does anyone think perhaps maya may have gained the dragon fist by having reincarnated through makikio's qi ???



Impossible.
Her Amaterasu Gate negates Red Feathers Powers, that's why she can't use or don't have the Dragon Eye.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jun 24, 2009)

Souhaku died in Souichirou's body. Alot of people think that because of that weird scene where Souichirou absorbs Souhaku, means that Souhaku took over. Thats not the case. What we saw was the basic absorption process of the Dragon Fist. souhaku didn't have a body to keep his conciousness in, and his power came from his ability to reincarnate his soul. So in order for Souichirou to gain his power, he had to actually kill Souhaku. Souhaku's last words were: "My son....my son is strong.". These have significance, as does this last flashback with Makiko, to show that even though Souhaku has lived for thousands of years, he truly cared and loved his family, but instead sacrificed that love for greater power. Because with Makiko, as we saw in the last chapter's flashback, he finally met someone, after thousands of years, who finally understood him. With Souichirou, he couldn't help but feel pride in the strength of his son. 

What we saw after his death was the Black Dragon. We've seen this character a few times. Between the White Dragon that Descends from the Heavens, and the Black Dragon that Rises from the Earth, Souichirou was born with the Black Dragon inside of him, powering his Dragon's Fist. It was there when it gave Souichirou the first of the Looping Dragon Gates. When Souichirou became engrossed with its power, the Black Dragon began to take retribution on him, and began to eat him. 

Souhaku's soul is gone, absorbed with his own Looping Red Dragon Gate, he no longer exists. Aya and everyone else in Souichirou's soul was informed by Reiki, that Souichirou didn't exist anymore either. This is based on that after absorbing Souhaku, Souichirou was taken over by the Black Dragon. Fusing both entities, probably led to that giant baby inside Souichirou's soul.

But its looking like Souichirou is now fighting for dominance over his soul, due to his friends encouragement.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 24, 2009)

He'll come back,that's for sure , after all he is the main char


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 24, 2009)

Masataka takayunagi is the main character.


oh yeah, from now on we will refer to mitsuomi as mr. pussy .


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 24, 2009)

masataka is the main?..

   



awsome joke bro


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 25, 2009)

You laugh?

Fact is Masataka's fights are the highlight of this manga.

He beat the shit out of Nagi, Aya believes that he's the one to release them from the cursed "fate", Bunshichi wanted to fight him, Nagi's father questioned if he was the true warrior. Nagi begged him to mess him up when the dragon power takes him over.

And to top it all off Bob respects him the most...If Masataka isn't the main character then he's something more.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 25, 2009)

OG said Nagi and Bob are the main chars.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 25, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> OG said Nagi and Bob are the main chars.



Interesting. i guess main characters have a different meaning to these people.

In a manga like this it would only make sense for a main character to break the chains of fate. 
You know like how naruto is the one that will bring peace to the ninja world. Masataka will be the one break the chains of fate.

It's usually the job of main characters to knock the shit out of someone when they lose control in whatever way, not the other way around. 

I guess being a main character is who gets the most attention and needs the most help when it comes to getting stronger.

Plus Bob being a main character? This is a dick move on OG's end. They obviously saw that Bob would eventually take over the manga as a god and in doing so cut off his dreads taking away the ultimate source of his power.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 25, 2009)

His Dreads were too much for OG to draw.
He said it at some point.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jun 27, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> Interesting. i guess main characters have a different meaning to these people.
> 
> In a manga like this it would only make sense for a main character to break the chains of fate.
> You know like how naruto is the one that will bring peace to the ninja world. Masataka will be the one break the chains of fate.
> ...




The dreads were too much for OG! and are probably too much for any comic/manga artist. Its like how Tetsuya nomura stated why Red XIII had so few scenes in Advent Children. The fur was too much. 


As far as your definition of Masataka as the main character, your kinda putting Masataka up on a huge pedestal. Souichirou asked Masataka to kick his ass, because Souichirou trusted him to fight him. As Souichirou is right now, he's too powerful for Masataka to fight. It takes Masataka, Pussy-san, and Dougen to even push him back. As for some points you made in your post, which I beleive coming from you deserve serious merit. 

"It's usually the job of main characters to knock the shit out of someone when they lose control in whatever way, not the other way around. "

Depends. There are several Shounen/Seinan where the Hero is affraid of their powers, as they can become an evil side of the character. They tend to ask the person they think of as strong to kill them if anything happened to them that would drive them to becoming an absolute monster. In western culture its like how Superman gave Batman a kryptonite ring if Superman ever became evil.


"I guess being a main character is who gets the most attention and needs the most help when it comes to getting stronger."

Actually, this is really common in today's written media. The hero is the underdog who either has a disability, can't use special powers the same way, or just started later than others who have powers. Alot of those times, those characters do need alot of help to get stronger, sometimes more than most. Take Rosario+Vampire (manga not anime) where the manga shoots from basic OMG! style of harem, to something resembling a serious Shounen when the main character becomes a Vampiric-type Ghoul. The Ghoul then becomes an overpowered evil side and the lead female then takes it upon herself to kill him, in order to stop him from killing those he cares for.



So you see, a strong supporting character becomes the "Lancer"-type of the 5-man system by taking on these duties. Masataka has taken his position as the number one supporting character in the manga, by a huge leap in his taking The Black Dragon on with his family. Not MC status.


----------



## Regner (Jun 29, 2009)

Masataka is one of my favorite characters in any manga that I have read.  But his role is definitely a supporting one.  Masataka has really only had a few brief battles compared to Souichiro, which tend to be more drawn out or climactic.  (Masataka has had a few of those: vs. Madoka, Fu Ch'ien)


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jun 29, 2009)

Masataka is without a doubt one of the best supporting characters I've ever read. He has never fallen behind and has always been a serious, well trained fighter and has always been likeable. Can't really replace that.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree that he is a very good supporting char,but he hasn't the element of the main ,some things must be saying


----------



## Jugger (Jun 30, 2009)

Nagi is the worst character in tj. Masataka should be main character or those 2 sister should be main characters. Bob is really side character but his atleast million times better than nagi.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2009)

Also bob has a huge penis


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, it's very relevent.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (Jul 2, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Nagi is the worst character in tj. Masataka should be main character or those 2 sister should be main characters. Bob is really side character but his atleast million times better than nagi.



................why?


----------



## Regner (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm jonesing for the next chapter.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 17, 2009)

fuck i thought someone was posting it


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 17, 2009)

Jugger said:


> Nagi is the worst character in tj. Masataka should be main character or those 2 sister should be main characters. Bob is really side character but his atleast million times better than nagi.



Nobody cares about your opinion

Nagi >>> Masakataka


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

126


Look at this post for starters



some interesting stuff we have in this chap


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2009)

Next Chapter Souichiro's gonna be wailing like Darth Vader after he finds out what happened to his momma


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 18, 2009)

Uhm, I sure hope they bowed from a dirty joke and not reverance to a warrior or some crap like that.  Wow, I really don't like Mitsuomi, nagi, or Maya.  These latest chapters need to move on.  End it however you want, but I am so over those three.  OG and his light hair fixations.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Next Chapter Souichiro's gonna be wailing like Darth Vader after he finds out what happened to his momma





Nagi is gonna join the Dark Side , he'll come back in a couple of chaps i suppose


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 18, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> *Uhm, I sure hope they bowed from a dirty joke and not reverance to a warrior or some crap like that*.  Wow, I really don't like Mitsuomi, nagi, or Maya.  These latest chapters need to move on.  End it however you want, but I am so over those three.  OG and his light hair fixations.



I think its  cause some of them are hard at least Mitsuomi and his dad are


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 19, 2009)

Takayanagi family is gonna die in the end ,it's their destiny


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 19, 2009)

Mitsuomi?--> I agree.
Masataka?-->No way.

P.S: Masataka nosebleeding just from watching Maya(LOL), I hope he'll lose his virginity someday...


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 19, 2009)

at first i thought it was from a hit of God Nagi the blood,but after i saw it better....Masataka is so lol , he'll die for sure


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2009)

so nagi's mom died thats sad. is bob and aya crying cause they think nagi died? hope he comes back soon.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 20, 2009)

actually they cry cuz the ''baby'' Soichiro cries, everyone is shocked,i  think that in the next chap or the next to this Darth Nagi will come back xd


----------



## Achilles (Jul 20, 2009)

NAM said:


> so nagi's mom died thats sad.



That woman's always playing the martyr. Every time we see her she's suffering horribly for someone elses shit. 

Makiko should've just let Mitsuomi die.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 20, 2009)

Shut up,Mitsuomi is a tragic hero


----------



## Achilles (Jul 20, 2009)

Hm, No.



Demon_Soichiro said:


> *Bunshichi* is a tragic hero




Fixed.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 20, 2009)

U know from sarcasm right?, Mitsuomi is 1st in the death list of all Tenjou Tenge fans


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2009)

I wish Shin had just sonned him.  Nagi vs mature and focus sShin would be hot.


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 20, 2009)

^^Lol, Shin would've killed Nagi and Bob on their first day if they did what they did on their first day with Aya and Maya.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2009)

Nah, Shin woulda drug them through the hell of training to make these snot nosed punks learn just how big the world truly is.  THen he would have gotten endeared to their mad dog personas and enjoyed fucking with them while they aspired to take him down.  He'd nurtuee the fight.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 20, 2009)

Also Nagi would fight more with Shin about Maya  , Mitsuomi would be a minor character,Tawara would be the same badass he was,Masataka ??? role,Aya same as she is in the current story,Bob same also


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 21, 2009)

mitsuomi regained 100% of his health already? 

he just wont die


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

8ghosts said:


> mitsuomi regained 100% of his health already?
> 
> he just wont die



Nothing can kill him. He'd just punch the injury out.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 21, 2009)

Mitsuomi is immortal


----------



## Bender (Jul 21, 2009)

If Shin was alive he be would be like the Rinda Man of Tenjho Tenge.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 21, 2009)

does bob have a role other than "the big black guy"?


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 22, 2009)

Nope, he doesn't.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2009)

oh come on I hope nagi returns he is great and about Mitsuomi I hope a really great fight with Souichiro when he(souichiro) returns and stay on his own


----------



## Achilles (Jul 24, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> U know from sarcasm right?, Mitsuomi is 1st in the death list of all Tenjou Tenge fans



Oh, I get it! I get jokes! :ho

My bad.


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 24, 2009)

i would like to see the fight tawara vs mitsuomi in anime version


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2009)

Soichiro said:


> i would like to see the fight tawara vs mitsuomi in anime version



Some one knows if the anime will continue?I know that it ends some years ago but who knows


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 24, 2009)

The manga itself is about to end.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 24, 2009)

in 8-10 chaps is gonna end


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2009)

Really it will be that short???


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 24, 2009)

from the 126 chaps ,the 100 were troll chaps ,lol, it has nothing else to show,it has to end,i hope with a badass way at least


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh bro thats bad I was hoping a lot more from it


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 24, 2009)

look, i said in 8-10 chaps, i don't know if OG wants to be Kubo and wants also to have more chaps with no sense...it's up to him , if he shows more badasses fights,more Maya and Aya ,Nagi be again the main char  and Mitsuomi dies, then no prob


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> look, i said in 8-10 chaps, i don't know if OG wants to be Kubo and wants also to have more chaps with no sense...it's up to him , if he shows more badasses fights,more Maya and Aya ,Nagi be again the main char  and Mitsuomi dies, then no prob



Well thats true i`m with you


----------



## Life n Discovery (Jul 24, 2009)

Shin's ghost coming back is all I need.


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

souichiro would kick his ass


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jul 27, 2009)

9 chapters would give us 2 more tanks.to have it end that early(8-10ch) would be ridiculous. the conclusion of this fight will more than likely go into vol 22, we'll finally see a conclusion to the tournament now that maya is awake. i'm banking on this ending on vol24. 

i think i'm one of the few where i would have liked to see him go more into the past arc


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't mind Flasubacks as long that O!G keep them short cuz a long Flashback could be an horror.
O!G can even put a Flashback within a Flashback!


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 28, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> O!G can even put a Flashback within a Flashback!




,lol ffs


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2009)

One day he will have a manga chapter about on of his characters reading a manga believe in O!G


----------



## Tenryuken (Jul 28, 2009)

He did it in AG.
The Chap before or in wich Nay...(forgot her name) decide to Tune A!ito.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh yeah lol I remember that


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 18, 2009)

This is why i like so much this fucking manga,OG has my respect,everything was so fucking awsome,also the last page shows another interesting fight ,Susanoo vs Masataka now


----------



## Gabe (Aug 18, 2009)

i wonder when the cahpter is translated the raws look good


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 18, 2009)

if 126 is yet to be scanned imagine 127


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 18, 2009)

MASATAKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 18, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> SOUICHIROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fixed for ya


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 18, 2009)

Masataka is gonna die ,Mitsuomi and Dougen will cry like bitches,Aya and the rest will find something to do and Soichiro will fuck Maya in the end,just as he planned


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 18, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Masataka is gonna die ,Mitsuomi and Dougen will cry like bitches,Aya and the rest will find something to do and Soichiro will fuck Maya in the end,just as he planned


If Masataka dies via battle, he is automatically > Mitsuomi and Souichirou.  I mean let's be real.  He's cool like Shin, not all left behind like Aya and Mitsu.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 18, 2009)

If we talk seriously and leave the jokes aside ,here are my predictions:


Masataka will fight with Susanoo,i think he will give him a better fight than Mitsuomi,Susanoo
powers will grow as the time passes and he will go more berserk,then all of them will help Masataka in order to beat him but still he is gonna take them down  again,

Maya is the key to this fight,she will make Soichiro come back,Mahiko gived her life in order to revive her and her last words surely was  like ''take care of him from now on''


if u see in the raw  he was like a helpless child when she was hunging  him,about Aya and the rest,they will give a short mental fight with the baby soichiro but the right moment they will come back and after Soichiro turns again normal he will say  in front of them grinning:


''Thanks Bitch for saving me,thanks also u minor characters but as u can see the main char cannot die,just as  i planned it  noobs... ''


----------



## Clyro (Aug 18, 2009)

I've never read or watched this before im thinking it'll be good because i loved Air Gear =D


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2009)

127 is out 


here you are


----------



## God Movement (Aug 26, 2009)

Clyro said:


> I've never read or watched this before im thinking it'll be good because *i loved Air Gear* =D



You need help.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 15, 2009)

126 scan,i found it by luck in some forums


the Jews



rep


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah Demon Soichiro you deserve rep!!!


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 16, 2009)

that chapter is 3 months old. the newest one is 128


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 16, 2009)

lol 127 u mean


----------



## Gabe (Sep 16, 2009)

when is 128 out i want nagi to come back


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 17, 2009)

127 came out last month.

because the 19th lands on a sat, the chapter should be out soon. either today or tomorrow


----------



## Cain (Sep 17, 2009)

Alright i have a question.  Maya is who now?  I remember Tenjou Tenge to be highschoolers fighting, and this blonde headed kid fuck shit up.

Is manga completely different from the anime?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 17, 2009)

Well the anime only reached to about half way through if not less than where the manga is currently at, and a lot of shit has happened


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 17, 2009)

Okay, I obviously need to catch up. What chapter is it when Masataka faces off against his bro? cuz I'm pretty sure I stopped there when there weren't any chaps to continue on.


----------



## Cain (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok so then it's like Elfen Lied?

that series ended horribly with a very i guess "anticipating" ending, but then explained the ending in manga?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 17, 2009)

look,even the anime was censored,the manga is completely different,it's seinen,lot of gore,violence,ecchi(and has fuck),if u want i suggest to read the chaps from the beggining,it's better(it shows things as i said ''uncut''), now in a couple of days 128 will be out


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

127 


this thread


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 19, 2009)

new chap!!thanks


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 19, 2009)

OH shit Masataka is about to fight.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 19, 2009)

and have his ass handed


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 19, 2009)

Lies!!!


----------



## superman_1 (Sep 20, 2009)

finally the chapters came out... took so damn long.. but still ... they were good... cant wait for the next ones... masataka will prob. become or be portrayed as tsukiyomi and fight with nagi/susano.....hope that happens.... maya looking hot....lol


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 21, 2009)

Jesus Christ finally the new chaps are out


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 21, 2009)

now where is 128??


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 21, 2009)

edit- i'm taking a pic with my phone, so i'll have 2 pics up

128 is out, i picked up my issue, but i'm at a cafe studying, so no pics, till later, unless someone else can get them up

*Spoiler*: __ 



it starts with masataka leaping into the takayanagi chair and facing /calling our susano......no......souichirou. the building is FINALLY coming down. masataka tries to save bunshichis dead body, but a part of the building is falling above them(how so, since they're already on the roof) but big bro steps in with a punch to save them. 

sohaku is now in the field with susano looking souichirou trying to fight him. sohaku stops him with ease, but bob jumps in with a kick, and everynoe else is there now with the help of cricified iyo. we see how kengo got the sword back, and now everyone helps support aya forcing the blade into sohaku, with a final punch to the hilt by souichirou. 




*Spoiler*: __ 










this months art really sucks along with mugen no junin......what the hell happaned this month. did samura and OG take a vacation together???


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

i wait to see pics,Soichiro again is showing off (last punch), thats it fellas


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2009)

looks like a great chapter


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Demon Soichiro


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 24, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> 127
> 
> 
> Evilmoogle - Troll Gods



holy shit, thanks!!


----------



## Garfield (Sep 26, 2009)

Catching up.

At 96 now...

When I'd read it first time a year+ ago I didn't understand much well what was going on in Edo era...

Not having much better luck this time around >_>


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2009)

Bumping.

Is Masataka planning o fighting souchiro now...?

edit: Oh shi raw is here, brb reading.

edit2: Can't understand shit but seems somewhat boring...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone else find it funny that as soon as we get to see Masataka step up, OG pulls a Kubo and switches to a battle that we already know the outcome of and don't really give a darn all about?  Like all of nagi's nakama are going to lose on the battlefield of the soul.  I laughed....at OG instead of with for the first time in a while.   You really have a love/hate thing with Masataka don't you?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 30, 2009)

It's ok, we got to see Masataka slap mitsuomi recently so it was awesome enough.

Although I realize that was many months ago for you guys...though only a day for me.


----------



## 8ghosts (Sep 30, 2009)

that douche mitsuomi is still alive? :lolkubo


----------



## DocTerror (Oct 18, 2009)

Chapter 128 scan is out "life"


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

OMG GOOD CHAPTER!!! and lots of BOOBS!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks!!!!

edit: damn, awesome chapter was awesome!!


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2009)

oh hell yeah nice chapter!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 18, 2009)

AGH!!!! Masataka screwed out of his fight.  BULLSHIT!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 18, 2009)

New chapter is out!
Gottheim


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

awww you got my excited when you said new chapter was out but its in raw


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 19, 2009)

raw > nothing 

*clicks link


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 19, 2009)

Boobs! i*c*st! A flashback thats not a flashback but is a flashback!

A normal TenTen chapter, in other words.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 19, 2009)

i really enoy reading tenjou tenge
no matter which chapter it is but this one is awesome


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2009)

a cool chapter i would say


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2009)

good couple of chapters. so Nagi is back and is going to fight his father again  in his mind while Masataka is going to fight Susanno or something.


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 20, 2009)

TT is an awesome series,kinda fucked with some random plot/events,but still it rocks,my favourite characters ,are nagi,bunshichi masataka and mitsuomi,  from the women,maya,mahiko aya and madoka

also cool chapter!Sohaku is gonna pwned so bad,he is such a scum


----------



## Inugami (Oct 20, 2009)

so bunsichi still alive...I'm happy with that.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 20, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> so bunsichi still alive...I'm happy with that.



tawara has a grat personality i'm also glad he is still alive


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2009)

In really Tawara is one of the best characters by far(at least for me)


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 21, 2009)

and what exactly makes you think he's alive?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 21, 2009)

He's not in a coffin. Bunshichi must LIVE. HE is my favorite by far.


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 21, 2009)

Bunshichi will help Masataka, remember it

/thread


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 21, 2009)

tenten-2-20 said:


> and what exactly makes you think he's alive?



The fact that he was breathing and said something?

Can't wait till Masataka finally starts to shine again.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

masataka will creat a new sky for all of them 

he has to xD


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 21, 2009)

or he is gonna be stomped horribly,carve it


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Who knows, remmebr that Souichiro tell him to kick his ass so I guess this time masataka would win


----------



## Gabe (Oct 21, 2009)

i doubt masataka will be any match for susaano. he will just hold him for awhile until nagi beats his father. and he will gain control and beat susanno


----------



## Regner (Oct 21, 2009)

NAM said:


> i doubt masataka will be any match for susaano. he will just hold him for awhile until nagi beats his father. and he will gain control and beat susanno



He was kicking Mitsuomi's ass before the fight against Uber-Nagi.  I'd say he'll do better if not the same as his bro.  It looks like he has inherited the Tsukiyomi chakra/reiatsu/ki/energy.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 22, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> The fact that he was breathing and said something?
> 
> Can't wait till Masataka finally starts to shine again.



Starts to shine again? You make it sound like his light was ever dull.

It's Showtime mon ami


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 22, 2009)

NAM said:


> i doubt masataka will be any match for susaano. he will just hold him for awhile until nagi beats his father. and he will gain control and beat susanno



Why in god's name is Mastaka being underestimated?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 22, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> Starts to shine again? You make it sound like his light was ever dull.
> 
> It's Showtime mon ami



he was always kind of like his brother's shadow but he began to shine only a couple chapters which is great.

I do wonder what do they mean by 'the moon'


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 22, 2009)

Regner said:


> He was kicking Mitsuomi's ass before the fight against Uber-Nagi /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> , Mitsuomi was letting him to beat him up cuz with that way he was wanted to be forgiven for all his actions,but he fail in the end,read it again


----------



## Gabe (Oct 22, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> Why in god's name is Mastaka being underestimated?



never done anything that proves he can take on susanno. also i really do not care for him. he does not interest me


----------



## Bender (Oct 25, 2009)

Kaki said:


> He's not in a coffin. Bunshichi must LIVE. HE is my favorite by far.



He's still alive

The man's breathing as you can see in the newest chapter


----------



## Regner (Oct 27, 2009)

Masataka has come a long way:



It looks like Mitsuomi was getting hammered by Mitsuomi:

"In a fight between master warriors ... The one with better defense wins"

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








Even though he was fighting his brother. I doubt that Mitsuomi was trying to lose.


----------



## UltimateCasshern (Oct 28, 2009)

can someone post links  after 125 chapter?TT is one of my favourite manga's

thanks


----------



## DocTerror (Nov 22, 2009)

129 IS OUT!
Raw


----------



## Blade (Nov 22, 2009)

it was 10 days ago out


----------



## Griever (Nov 25, 2009)

Chapter 129 compleatly escaped me, i didn't even know it was out untill i decided to re-read the Susanno fight :amazed.

Anyways, i don't think Masataka gonna stand a chance agenst Nagi much less Susanno... I do think that he's just gonna somehow hold him back for a while..


----------



## Iijyanaika (Nov 26, 2009)

129 was out a month ago. this month there was a special chapter, like the one with dougen, and next month we may get a special chapter again, but it says no chapter next month. 

i hate that he's spending most of his time with air gear, the recent chapters quality have sucked quite a bit


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 26, 2009)

The whole manga has been leadin upt matsaka vs nagi....fool better deliver.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 26, 2009)

what the hell? i didnt know this mangaka was doing both air gear nad TT, what a talent, i mean i personally dont think of these two mangas as a deep story telling mangas, but the art is really great. and he manages two stories at the same time. i also read that he is a hentai drawer, i guess that's why his nude body arts are very sexy, they really do get me boner (chicks only).


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 26, 2009)

Best Chapter in a long time.


----------



## Blade (Nov 26, 2009)

129 or the special?


----------



## Regner (Jan 10, 2010)

any sign of when 130 may be done?


----------



## Kalle85 (Jan 16, 2010)

Chapter 130 is out at Raw-Paradise. WTF is going on there?! I don't get it. Need translation.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 16, 2010)

*goes to raw paradise


----------



## HumanRage (Jan 17, 2010)

lol after all this wait, author gives us the 133 chapter, in form of a flashforward... everyone and their granma is alive, bunshishi smoking in the surgery, badass mofo 

frack. only like one or two chapters and it's finish, we are already on the final volume according to cover a few fights ago, 'll be able to read it all straight by summer 

edit: come to think of it, i started around chapter 40 or so Oo sounds like decades ago


----------



## Karsh (Jan 17, 2010)

I wanna wait til th translations

Tenjou Tenge pek


----------



## Gabe (Jan 17, 2010)

so nagi came back as sussano? matsaki needs to stop getting freaked out with chicks next to him. 
nice chapter it had been a while. we need a translation


----------



## Gabe (Jan 30, 2010)

translation of chapter 130

Chapter 104 translation

looks like this chapter is the end of the manga


----------



## HumanRage (Feb 2, 2010)

i can't see it TT end this way... hope not


----------



## Iijyanaika (Feb 2, 2010)

it's not the end, UJ 2 shows that it will be in UJ 3.  we still have about another 1-2 tanks left till the end.


----------



## DocTerror (Feb 9, 2010)

Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima​_ch278.​rar

Chapters out, its not the end


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2010)

err.. nice chapter?


*Spoiler*: __ 



what could O!G possibly pull out now? Nagi is untouchable! The tourney is a farce now...




TT should just end here lol


----------



## Blade (Feb 9, 2010)

can someone post a ddl link?


----------



## ShaolinAce (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry to ask but does anyone know where the manga keeps going after the anime ends? I just finished the anime.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2010)

ShaolinAce said:


> Sorry to ask but does anyone know where the manga keeps going after the anime ends? I just finished the anime.



read it from the begging, the anime censored most of the scenes, manga>>>anime


----------



## Bender (Feb 13, 2010)

WOW.......

Weird chapter is weird......

Souichiro is like Street Fighter Akuma

and Hao at the end of the Shaman King manga.....  

Dude resurrected all those people....And if he dies they die too.

That's gotta suck

But I wonder is Bunschichi one of those people

cuz he was clearly coughing when everyone was fighting True warrior Souichiro.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 13, 2010)

Masataka is lucky bitch man

Eagerly awaiting next chapter. I hope there's some new development next time.


----------



## Prinz Porno (Feb 17, 2010)

Chapter 131...Oh my god, it's full of lulz. Masataka vs Tekken characters


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Feb 17, 2010)

if it was the real jin kazama he would owned him with 1 punch


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2010)

raws are out at raw paradise Ippo 884

chapter looks interesting nagi is out in the world and fought a demon or what everand masataka is fighting


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 18, 2010)

lol, tekken 


nice raw


----------



## Blade (Feb 18, 2010)

lol chapter


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2010)

good job there


----------



## samnas (Feb 22, 2010)

That whole Tekken part was pretty funny and random at the same time ... lol Kurei saying, I know their weakness ...

Looks like everyone has gotten pretty serious, and that also only for Nagi ... I liked how O!G lightened up the serious looking chapter with something comedic ... Especially the scene when Maya stomps on Aya's crotch, that was lol worthy ...


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Mar 21, 2010)

Time Skip !?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 21, 2010)

lol, wat tourney?! 

wat use it the tourney now? lol


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 21, 2010)

Bob having troubkle with fodder is boo.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 21, 2010)

jesus christ, this series is poop.


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2010)

Fucked up chapter, lol


----------



## samnas (Mar 24, 2010)

WTF! a time jump of 5 years?


Hazy moon ... Tsukiyomi???


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2010)

so there was a 5 year time jump?


----------



## samnas (Mar 24, 2010)

Yup, Bob says to Mawari in the second page that he's sorry he kept her waiting for 5 years ...


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2010)

interesting and Mitsuomi seems to still be injured. wonder what happen to nagi?


----------



## samnas (Mar 24, 2010)

That Mitsuomi scene is in the past during the election tournament ...

The chapter started in future but then went in the past ...

When will these tournaments end ???


----------



## Garfield (Mar 25, 2010)

Where are you guys reading the new chapter?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry I was in the wrong thread, thought this was somewhere else

wtf happened there


----------



## Garfield (Mar 25, 2010)

Apparently new raws are out for TT


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 23, 2010)

New chapter is out


----------



## samnas (Apr 23, 2010)

MasatakaxBob FTW!!


And he finally confesses to Aya ...


----------



## Blade (Apr 23, 2010)

why after the Susanoo battle, it became again fail?



lol, wtf is this shit?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 23, 2010)

so it looks like masataka comfessed to aya wonder what she said


----------



## Garfield (Apr 25, 2010)

WHy isn't a trans out for that chapter posted?


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Apr 26, 2010)

why Tenjou became so confusing?


----------



## SasuOna (Apr 26, 2010)

This series is ending with a whimper
It used to be sooo good now its just dragging on accomplishing nothing.
Its like as soon as we got the second flashback arc the series went downhill
I hope it gets better or atleast ends well


----------



## ShaolinAce (Apr 27, 2010)

I know this must be asked a lot. But I just finished the anime and I was wondering you know.. Where I can continue reading the manga? 

What chapter should I start at after finishing the anime?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2010)

you can read it at HERE
or *400 Points*
some of them are not scanned


----------



## korican04 (Apr 27, 2010)

I haven't read this in a very long time. Last big thing I remember is someone getting their arm sliced through the middle horizontally by a chick with a long sword. What's happened since then?


----------



## cha-uzu (Apr 27, 2010)

I just started reading this manga.... Pretty good... But Nagi is crap as a Protag / Main Character... I will continue to read, but the more panel time he gets, the less interest i have.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2010)

nagi will get much better as the manga goes on


----------



## Punpun (Apr 27, 2010)

Is this Manga worth reading ? 

I've only seen sthg like 20 eps of the anime and it was kinda okay ... 

So ?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 27, 2010)

Pegasus Seiya said:


> why Tenjou became so confusing?



Tenjou always was. 

I think of Masataka as the real main character. He's the narrator and has taken the role of the Hero. Though he doesn't get a whole lot of screen time well until recently. I find Nagi way less annoying now yet I still dislike Aya.



Mandom said:


> Is this Manga worth reading ?
> 
> I've only seen sthg like 20 eps of the anime and it was kinda okay ...
> 
> So ?



It's a good manga no doubt but it gets confusing at times, especially in the second flashback arc. You might find yourself rereading the previous chapter when the new one comes out since the nature of the dialogue and month wait (sometimes more due to scantalators). Artwork is not the greatest in the beginning but it really improves later on.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 28, 2010)

rereading always helps.

when the fuck is trans coming out, someone please tell me  I can't make head nor tail of the raws


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Apr 29, 2010)

cha-uzu said:


> I just started reading this manga.... Pretty good... But Nagi is crap as a Protag / Main Character... I will continue to read, but the more panel time he gets, the less interest i have.



Souichiro is quite cool


----------



## cha-uzu (May 3, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> nagi will get much better as the manga goes on


You was right! He did no doubt.


----------



## Gabe (May 3, 2010)

chapter 132 has been scanned

Link removed


----------



## DocTerror (May 3, 2010)

About time we got a Bob chapter!


----------



## Gabe (May 3, 2010)

looking at chapter 132 the start which was 5 years in the future i don't know why but i think nago died.


----------



## Canute87 (May 3, 2010)

Future Bob looks frigging awesome.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2010)

Bob was great in 132.

Guy beating the shit out of you?
Pick him up with 1 hand and make him you bitch.


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2010)

looking at the scan of chapter 133 nagi will indeed die cause he will disappear. this sucks bad.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 5, 2010)

Aya be waxing lyrical philosophical 

and wtf Masataka?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 get your grimy hands off Souchirou's babe


----------



## Gutsu (May 5, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> looking at the scan of chapter 133 nagi will indeed die cause he will disappear. this sucks bad.



I don't know... I mean It would make Nagi's mom sacrifice kinda pointless just for her son to be killed later on like that. She revived Maya so that Nagi would live and said that Maya is the one that can "reverse this fate mighty flood" and "You must become the light that lights up the moon". Also hasn't there been there the whole going agaisn't destiny thing story right now? Like with Mitsuomi going against death which he succeeded. Wouldn't be surprise if somehow Nagi is saved.


----------



## DeathGuise_of_Oblivion (May 6, 2010)

Things are starting to look awesome. Since O!G-sama has decided to tell us about this harpoon, my guess is it won't work.

OR

Maya will seal a portion of Souichirou's powers, Masataka fills Reiki with Ki that destroys Souhaku/Souichirou, then Maya unseals the portion she had kept at bay, and its enough to keep Souichirou alive. 

Though in all probabilities it won't happen either way,


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 17, 2010)

Tenjho Tenge will end with chapter #136 in Ultra Jump #09 (18/08/2010).


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 18, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Tenjho Tenge will end with chapter #136 in Ultra Jump #09 (18/08/2010).



So two more chapters left?

Edit: Oops it's three. June/July/August


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2010)

I hope they make those chapters very long.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 18, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> Aya be waxing lyrical philosophical
> 
> and wtf Masataka?
> 
> ...


Fuck Souchirou. He ain't want the girl thruout the manga. 

Get Datass Masataka!


----------



## samnas (Jun 18, 2010)

^ I feel bad for Aya, seriously ...


3 more chapters for TT? Damn ...


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2010)

Is the chap out?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2010)

Question. It seems that Mitsumoi is okay now. So if he can last more than two minutes ,will Maya go back?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 18, 2010)

so no raws yet?


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> I hope they make those chapters very long.



30 pages at least.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 20, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> Question. It seems that Mitsumoi is okay now. So if he can last more than two minutes ,will Maya go back?



Lol double Entendre.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 21, 2010)

New chapter is out via Chinese forum


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Looks pretty inconclusive regarding Aya's answer to Masataka, looks rejected


----------



## samnas (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, fucking finally ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nagi returns in the next chapter, the final fight begins ... But really i wonder if two chapters are enough for this battle ...

As for Aya, from her talk it does seem like she rejected Masataka ... That side character never had any chance to begin with ...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 21, 2010)

wow nagi will return?!


----------



## samnas (Jun 21, 2010)

^


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, in the flashback of Nagi this chapter he says something like, "_he will be back when the flowers will bloom on this cherry tree again_"

Also on the last page it says, "_The promised time has come. Grasping the big fate in their fists, the final battle begins?!!_"

So yeah, he's coming back  ...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i am happy nagi is coming back and that aya seems to have rejected masataka


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 22, 2010)

i'm very happy with both developments


*Spoiler*: __ 



dat masataka should GTFO!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't even know what's going on in this manga anymore

Someone explain wtf happened in the last 10 chapters


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Someone explain wtf happened in the last 10 chapters I don't even know what's going on in this manga anymore






*Spoiler*: __ 





Nagi lost the (mental) battle against his father Sohaku which had as a result Nagi turning into Susanno (Warrior God, at first it appeared in front of Bob,Aya,Iyo (spirit of Reiki) and Asshat as a giant baby with 3 demon eyes (Iyo sends the gang into the spirit world to encourage Nagi to not give up)

On the meantime, Nagi in his ''ascended'' form he appears in front of Mitsuomi,Mataka etc showing off his new skills.He was in every stat superior and he wasn't fighting at all.He was walking toward into a ''sleepy'' Maya in order to reach her;Mitsuomi throw his pop as a ''chair'' upon him  and gained his attention.Then their battle began.Susanoo wasn't paying attention at him, until Mitsuomi fought with all his power and gave him some good hits. (still he wasn't at his level, Mitsuomi also brought down the 3 minutes time limit.)

Susanno decides to get a bit serious and pwned him easily.Before giving him the final blow, Mahiko appears and saves the day.Now Mitsuomi,Masataka and Dougen are trying to delay him in order for Mahiko to try to revive Maya.
They did some good teamwork along with Emi and Sagara but still it was pointless.

After some time, Maya revives and his mother died cuz that was the price for reviving her. (she had no regrets).She activated the Amaterasu Dragon Gate.

Now again in Nagi's mind.Mahiko appears in front of him and Sohaku and tell them that they are family again etc, Suddenly Bob and the gang are appearing as well and now including Nagi they fought against Sohaku.They pwned him, (they thought they did) with Aya's imitation Reiki they stabbed him.The gang returned back after some dialog, Nagi stayed and fought against him (again)
but now Sohaku had Iyo's Dragon eyes and blabbering again, Nagi sadly lost the control for regaining his body.

Back in the takayanagi building, it was ready to collapse and the gang along with everyone else there evacuate.Later at the hospital all the people who were supposed to be killed are shown to be living (yeah Including Tawara) It shows Masataka to the Jukenbu training ground where Nagi appeares  now in control of his powers with white long hair (his true form).He tells Masataka that he has over 100 skills within him and he can kill everyone in 3 minutes.
He has the red dragon gate, which can ressurect people, and if he is killed then they are dead as well. Souichiro warns him that he must train in order to beat him and save the situation,they will fight when the Sakura tree behind him blooms etc, now you have a good summary of what happened. 
Read also from 131-133 you will understand now.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks but what was all the tournament fighing about (after the true warrior battle)

Why does bob have a kid, was there a timeskip

Why is nagi walking around the world


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Thanks but what was all the tournament fighing about (after the true warrior battle)
> 
> Why does bob have a kid, was there a timeskip
> 
> Why is nagi walking around the world



The future timeskip it was kinda lol, it showed a glimpse of  what will happen in the epilogue probably, Nagi gathers all the red feathers as much as he can.So far he has 622.It seems he will not be able to maintain for a long time the control.We will see more in the upcoming chaps.

now with 134 out, we have 2 left, (they are gonna be good i hope and have a complete explanation of what will happen)


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 22, 2010)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the summary bro!! I've read all the chapters but nothing made sense!!!

*reps


----------



## Garfield (Jun 22, 2010)

Masataka haters should burn in hell :<

I'm almost certain Shin will show up soon.


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2010)

And what will Shin do mate?



If everyone has any questions btw about the story/events don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2010)

How are you able to understand this manga?


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2010)

When i began reading it for the first time, i read every chap twice.



TT is such an easy manga to read.

 XD


----------



## Garfield (Jun 22, 2010)

I've read the whole series thrice till now, just to try getting my head around wtf was going on.

Oh I mean Shin via Mitsuomi's hallucinations of sorts, not by himself.
Or via his sister.


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2010)

This time probably he will be from Aya i believe,we had his appearance from Mitsuomi (he helped him to fight freely against the fake Susanoo)

He will give again some cool advice/tip or something like that.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 22, 2010)

Mitsuomi's recent recollection of him was a big hint.


I'd rather bet my money on Maya, as a last farewell to the most (second?) important person in her life.


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2010)

Maya or Aya, one of them for sure, also for sure expect appearance from Mahiko.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 22, 2010)

This manga makes no sense... A side charater has to take on a god... Yet continues to be treated as a side character... Lame.

They try too hard to make Nagi, epic... but fail. At the end a real hero has to take him down... Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2010)

Masa will not beat him.Not even Mitsuomi couldn't hurt the fake Susanoo.
(who was always a step closer to be the best fighter.)

If he beat him it will be only from massive PIS.
Nagi will make a final and crucial decision which will determine how the series will end.imo


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2010)

I gave up understanding the story long ago and just read this manga for the pretty pictures and hot chicks


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2010)

i expect a TT sidestory or sequel in some years.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2010)

I never understood how he could draw TT and Air Gear at the same time anyway.


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2010)

TT and Air gear share a same element, can you find it?


----------



## Garfield (Jun 22, 2010)

Both are written when high


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2010)

Exactly.



OG's mothefuckin art is saving the day.Only that.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 22, 2010)

Sometimes it is literally that

motherfucking


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 22, 2010)

Blade said:


> Masa will not beat him.Not even Mitsuomi couldn't hurt the fake Susanoo.
> (who was always a step closer to be the best fighter.)
> 
> If he beat him it will be only from massive PIS.
> Nagi will make a final and crucial decision which will determine how the series will end.imo


Then what was the point of Nagi asking Masataka to fight him? He asked HIM personally. 

Also... If it comes down to just a decision by a overpowered being. Thats not too good. 

This manga i read from cover to cover, had by far the highest potential I have ever seen in a manga. Yet just couldn't seem to reach its best.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 22, 2010)

Blade said:


> TT and Air gear share a same element, can you find it?





adee said:


> Both are written when high





Blade said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> OG's mothefuckin art is saving the day.Only that.



Wow shit really I though the common element was Tits.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 22, 2010)

He said element, not pleasure!


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2010)

You mistook the word noobthemusical




Cha uzu

let me say ya why i believe it will turn this way.Tell me does Masataka has any special moves or abilities of caliber like Nagi?nah

Even if he increased his other stats, still he is a generic superhuman level
Nagi is an entire new level of entity.

I say he will fight quite good, but i can't see him winning.
It'll be as i said massive PIS if he beat him.

I know he said that he is the only one who can beat him, but its kinda ridiculous.
Nagi will make the final act, Nagi decides if he surrenders himself or saving him including all the others people who ''rely'' on him, with all he got.

Maybe we will have another mental battle, who knows, we are gonna see.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 22, 2010)

Man, I really don't get how masataka is going to stop anything... sure, his kempo is good, but I really don't see that as enough. Only if souichirou is nerfed to the point where his only benefits are long-awesome hair and being retardedly strong could he even hope to win.

TBH, mitsuoumi STILL has a better chance, even though he lost his super-metabolism.

What if nagi used his dragon seal to resurrect shin and take his eyes. that would be badass


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2010)

Sohaku was the only Dragon eyed stealer




inb4 Dougen steps up and rescues Masataka.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 22, 2010)

Blade said:


> You mistook the word noobthemusical
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah your correct. I just have been disappointed with this manga for a while. It would be odd to see Masataka defeat Nagod with just superhuman abilities.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jun 22, 2010)

OG lost his passion for tenten, and started becoming more interested in Air Gear. i do enjoy air gear, but like someone else said, this had so much more potential. i would have loved to see the past arc developed more, and of course the tournament. it's too bad we can't get a remake of the anime, and have it done right. 

still tenten is up there in my favorites and always will be


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 22, 2010)

Blade said:


> You mistook the word noobthemusical
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You realize that you're trying to input sense into a senseless story right? By your logic Nagi should have never asked Masataka to defeat him to begin with and if Nagi ends up saving himself it would be rather redundant and two years worth of story would have been pointless and everything leaning up to this point would just be OG! giving the middle finger to his readers.

Edit: I'm surprise they're so many pro Nagi fans and anti-Masataka around here, everywhere I go it's usually the opposite with the majority cited him as the worst protagonist ever.


Iijyanaika said:


> OG lost his passion for tenten, and started becoming more interested in Air Gear. i do enjoy air gear, but like someone else said, this had so much more potential. i would have loved to see the past arc developed more, and of course the tournament. it's too bad we can't get a remake of the anime, and have it done right.
> 
> still tenten is up there in my favorites and always will be


Wouldn't say he lost his passion since TenTen been wrapping up for two years now, he seems to be struggling with making Air Gear interesting again, now it's DBZ level of battles with randomness galore and excuses to fill up the panels with as much female nudity as possible, not even sure there's a story anymore atleast TenTen had one of those despite how convoluted it became, with him putting it to a close maybe he can focus on making Air Gear a better manga.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Jun 22, 2010)

the nudity is his beginnings, so can't fault him for throwing some in  i'm pro both. i liked that we didn't have a really singular main protag, and souichirou became sorta an anti hero. he was at first, but then we got into a slew of other characters. i think it would have been nice if we could have ended at about 30 volumes. not just for the finale, but if some things in the middle had been explained and filled out. 

i actually think air gear is becoming too over the top compared to tenten. while tenten was and always had it's fighting methos and from the beginning we had talks of the dragon eye and fist. air gear went from simple ats to crazy ass other technology. instead of technology i wish they would have gotten some spray paint


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 22, 2010)

Iijyanaika said:


> the nudity is his beginnings, so can't fault him for throwing some in  i'm pro both. i liked that we didn't have a really singular main protag, and souichirou became sorta an anti hero. he was at first, but then we got into a slew of other characters. i think it would have been nice if we could have ended at about 30 volumes. not just for the finale, but if some things in the middle had been explained and filled out.


That's the thing, I thought every other character were far more interesting than Nagi was, which you can argue about since the story didn't give a big deal of focus towards him or at least his character was handled poorly as a result of the other, but yeah, I'll be impressed if he managed to wrap up every single last detail in the final two chapters coming up, seems impossible since this is Oh Great since the previous chapters didn't really wrap anything up in terms of plot threads.


Iijyanaika said:


> i actually think air gear is becoming too over the top compared to tenten. while tenten was and always had it's fighting methos and from the beginning we had talks of the dragon eye and fist. air gear went from simple ats to crazy ass other technology. instead of technology i wish they would have gotten some spray paint


The series peaked after the Ikki VS. Ringo fight, then OG got high and started adding some nonsensical crap that didn't blend too well into the story, forgot some characters existed and made the story dumber than it already was, and to think the story was just about a boy who wanted to learn how to rollerskate, funny how TenTen started with a simple premise and grew into a gigantic clusterfuck as well


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2010)

I read the new chapter.....And you know what?............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... 
























































































I FUCKING LOVED IT!


  



Nagi will return pek pek pek 




Also fuck you for trying to take his girl Masataka 

That's just messed the fuck up. 






Hehe but I'm willing tobe consoling to Masataka fans who are upset that he was rejected.









He finally confessed his feelings for Aya and considering the number of pansies in a number of anime/manga who take over 400 chapters or more and he instead does it in 133 that's something. 



cha-uzu said:


> This manga makes no sense... A side charater has to take on a god... Yet continues to be treated as a side character... Lame.



How is that lame?

Look at the TenTen anime he's treated like multiple time and Souichiro treats him like a doormat. Souichiro even rubs salt in the wounds as his status as a side character.



> They try too hard to make Nagi, epic... but fail. At the end a real hero has to take him down... Doesn't make sense.



So long as you ignore all the philosophical yidder yadder it's easy to understand.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 22, 2010)

Masataka is about to troll the fuck out of all you.  Remember when Nagi asked him to knock him out of the cycle they were all stuck in?  Well, view the cycle like the plot, and view masataka like the author's revved up trolling fist.  Think of masataka like a well cultivated aizen.  Built just to break the plot.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 23, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Man, I really don't get how masataka is going to stop anything... sure, his kempo is good, but I really don't see that as enough. Only if souichirou is nerfed to the point where his only benefits are long-awesome hair and being retardedly strong could he even hope to win.
> 
> TBH, mitsuoumi STILL has a better chance, even though he lost his super-metabolism.
> 
> What if nagi used his dragon seal to resurrect shin and take his eyes. that would be badass



Masataka slapped Mitsuoumi silly so I don't know what you talking about.


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Masataka is about to troll the fuck out of all you.  Remember when Nagi asked him to knock him out of the cycle they were all stuck in?  Well, view the cycle like the plot, and view masataka like the author's revved up trolling fist.  Think of masataka like a well cultivated aizen.  Built just to break the plot.




Yeaaaah, no I don't see that happening bud


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

Only Tawara ''could'' kick Nagi's ass, he is the only worthy from the cast.Mitsuomi became lame, when he was younger he was more badass.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 23, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Edit: I'm surprise they're so many pro Nagi fans and anti-Masataka around here, everywhere I go it's usually the opposite with the majority cited him as the worst protagonist ever.



I def agree with this. OG divested him into every inch of the plot, forcibly. I remember when i first started reading the story I had no idea he was the protag... When he bumped into Aya, I thought it was the lamest thing ever. Masataka to me would have been a far better Protag, with a little more work and development.

Nagi to me just isn't likeable.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 23, 2010)

i like nagi he is much better the masataka. masa has always been annoying to me. hope nagi does not get trolled i think it will take all of nagis friends to beat him and bob and aya will have the bigger role.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 23, 2010)

Bender said:


> Also fuck you for trying to take his girl Masataka
> 
> That's just messed the fuck up.
> 
> ...


LOL first its not Nagi's girl cause all he's done is rejected her and opted for Maya. NEXT lol Its lame for exactly what you said. His character had everything just handed to him. His mom was uber powerful. So was his dad. Got trained by Maya and then all of those masters. He goes supersayian... Has one sister aya professing her love... Maya kisses and does lord knows what with him and its like ok. LOL I mean the plot just seems odd. Iono, there's much i left out.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 23, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i like nagi he is much better the masataka. masa has always been annoying to me. hope nagi does not get trolled i think it will take all of nagis friends to beat him and bob and aya will have the bigger role.


Then whats said in the manga doesn't really matter. Because Nagi went to Masataka personally... Not Aya, Not Bob. None of them. Now Masa annoying you is odd cause he rarely gets page time. What cause he wears Button ups?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Man, I really don't get how masataka is going to stop anything... sure, his kempo is good, but I really don't see that as enough. Only if souichirou is nerfed to the point where his only benefits are long-awesome hair and being retardedly strong could he even hope to win.
> 
> TBH, mitsuoumi STILL has a better chance, even though he lost his super-metabolism.
> 
> What if nagi used his dragon seal to resurrect shin and take his eyes. that would be badass



How so even with Super-Metabolism he was about the same level as Masa, and then he got put in the hospital so Masa had more time to train.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 23, 2010)

Blade said:


> *Only Tawara ''could'' kick Nagi's ass*, he is the only worthy from the cast.Mitsuomi became lame, when he was younger he was more badass.


Considering Nagi's current form no. I'm surprise that people are ignoring the fact that Nagi came to Mastaka two times asking him to "defeat him" and the fact that the story focus was primarily on Masataka for two years, and then there's this scene all together
*Mama wa Doukyuusei*
*Mama wa Doukyuusei*
*Mama wa Doukyuusei*
*Mama wa Doukyuusei*
*Mama wa Doukyuusei*
Really? I guess people disdain him so much that they're willing to ignore what the story has built up recently and well since his fight with Fu Chi'en


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> *Considering Nagi's current form no*. I'm surprise that people are ignoring the fact that Nagi came to Mastaka two times asking him to "defeat him" and the fact that the story focus was primarily on Masataka for two years, and then there's this scene all together
> *Mama wa Doukyuusei*
> *Mama wa Doukyuusei*
> *Mama wa Doukyuusei*
> ...



That's why i said he ''could''.In his current state he would be just a mere noobie.Look if Nagi didn't had his powers from his clan,Masa would be easily superior.That thing that Soi always blabbering about to Masa that he must kick his ass and etc is just a way he feels, you can say a respect/admiration of his skills from his side.


*Spoiler*: __ 



if Nagi dies in a way that will make him a hero, then i don't care for a ''bad'' ending.A punk who had so many difficult situations in all his life he succeed something that would make him memorable.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 23, 2010)

Blade said:


> That's why i said he ''could''.In his current state he would be just a mere noobie.Look if Nagi didn't had his powers from his clan,Masa would be easily superior.That thing that Soi always blabbering about to Masa that he must kick his ass and etc is just a way he feels, you can say a respect/admiration of his skills from his side.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Dude, you're grasping for straws now. If OG! pulls goes against what he has been building up since the series wrap up started it would be terrible writing and make all those years spent on this endeavor pointless and a huge waste of time. Nagi meant every word he said in that conversation and it was obvious he knew what might occur regardless, if knew Masataka wasn't capable of it he wouldn't have asked him to begin with, I mean unless you're implying that the conversation was total bullshit on OG!'s part.

At this point I'm steering towards a bad end as well, the setup for the final battles is eerily similar to that of Shin and Mistuomi's fight, then there's the future chapter with Bob which can be interpreted as such, but then that'll pretty much go against the message of the story all together. Eh, we'll see what OG! decides to do


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

Look everyone has different/views predictions for what will happen, we will just wait and see.And if i forgotten to mention and that maybe confuse you, the dialog between Nagi and Masa was rushed and bad written, if he wanted to give more depth (yeah i know), he could make the whole thing more intense and built this arc in a similar way we all say.

I hate sometimes when an quite good arc with an quite good potential to be awesome is trolled and leaves so many questions and what if situations.


----------



## Regner (Jun 23, 2010)

The series will end with hardly any closure.  I am a huge masataka fan, I'm not sure if I speak for the rest of us.  But I'm totally fine with him not getting Aya, if I had my way he should end up with Madoka.  We all know she is hot in 5 more years.


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2010)

TT isn't worth arguing over.


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> TT isn't worth arguing over.



What about Air Gear?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 23, 2010)

Holy hell at the Nagi fan-wanking in this forum.  I personally never liked him in the beginning but during his conversations with Masataka, I began to see his likeable side. Given that there are only 2 chapters left, I don't think there will be a huge fight, even though Masataka is stronger than he seems and than what he himself believes. 

OG! already alluded several times that Masataka will break the cycle, exactly how is anyone's guess but get ready for the "god" that is Nagi to be brought back to humanity.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 17, 2010)

Tenjho Tenge will end in the September issue of Shueisha's Ultra Jump magazine on August 19. 135 is due next but yes the site does have a preview for what it labels as 136. Pretty early for them to update the site too.

That must be Mitsuomi, he lost his mega muscles already. And 38 page chapters are welcome.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 20, 2010)

It's out again thanks to the people at this site:



Buildup chapter this month. I've also heard rumors that 136 is supposed to be 70 pages? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 More pages is necessary otherwise how are you suppose to cover up the whole story with only one more chapter with the usual ~30 pages. There either will only be a good fight or a good epilog. 70 pages can not cover that much, if you have to expect several double pages of great pictures
There should be at least... hmm +110 pages XD

I really would hate a lacking epilog.... about the final match i have different feelings... I wouldn't be too much suprised if there will be no fight all in all, even with that kind of set up in 135. But since we all expect a fight... it should be leading all to a fight. Since I doubt that Masataka have become that strong to supress his opponent just by releasing his presence.
Although in some sense Souchirou seem to come close to that level, seeing how everyone is shaking by his mere presence.
I miss in the final pages Aya and Maya (was to be predicted?).
(Though that would imply that both are not in the Jyukenbu club anymore... on the other side all the other witnesses as well seem not to be member of the Jyukenbuu so at least Aya should be around... )

LoL I guess Bob fears that his hair will catch fire...

Masataka seem to have become quite strong... although it doesn't look like that it was strong itself, he stopped and re-adjusted the falling bikes controlling the power enough to stabilize the balance and not just mere blow them off.
That I will see that the other Takayanagi would be shown in that state blowing in his hand... there were several other occasion that Dogen was show in similar stupid situations... but not the strong wall Mitsoumi. I think this will be the only time.
And what about the parting gift (the jacket? that would be embarassing....)
Btw. what were the tickets for? The chance to flee from the fight? But there were two ticket... I doubt one was suppose to be for Dogen.

All what is left to do is to break through probably the last circle of fate... defeat the demon (excorcist) without him dieing. Otherwise it might be just a continuation where Mitsoumi and Shin left.

I partly predict that Masataka would be on the losing side, but then Aya said something about the man she marry will not lose, yes similar to the first part of the manga... Hahaha....
Well it might be as well that Aya still cheer Souichirou not the Demon Exorcist to not lose, so the change of the situation and the exact same as at the beginning. Including the upper part I doubt that Nagi will die. Souichiro will not end up with Maya. He might end up with Aya. If Madoka won't end up with Masataka, she will still show her jealous part.


----------



## Blade (Jul 20, 2010)

The last 3 pages are just made of win.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 20, 2010)

Blade said:


> The last 3 pages are just made of win.



this this this this this


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 20, 2010)

Of course!


----------



## Misuzu (Jul 20, 2010)

The anime did not like me because I was stupid maya and the story was not my thing. however, I found her sister better.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2010)

chapter looks good and nagi looks more like a demon then before. isn't the next chapter the last one? if so the fight will not be long.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 20, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> chapter looks good and nagi looks more like a demon then before. isn't the next chapter the last one? if so the fight will not be long.



The next chapter is rumored to be over 70 pages long, how Oh Great is suppose to fit everything in one chapter is debatable, either he skips the fight and goes straight to the epilogue or the entire chapter is the fight. Either way I hope the series goes out with a bang


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> The next chapter is rumored to be over 70 pages long, how Oh Great is suppose to fit everything in one chapter is debatable, either he skips the fight and goes straight to the epilogue or the entire chapter is the fight. Either way I hope the series goes out with a bang



yeah hopefully the end will be great, i hope nagi will not die cause his mothers death would have been for nothing. but who knows.


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 30, 2010)

Is anyone still scantalating this? I havent found anything past 133


----------



## Captain America (Jul 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> The next chapter is rumored to be over 70 pages long, how Oh Great is suppose to fit everything in one chapter is debatable, either he skips the fight and goes straight to the epilogue or the entire chapter is the fight. Either way I hope the series goes out with a bang



When will it come out?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2010)

Trying to make us become mad


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2010)

134 was a step up in the art again. The page with aya and the tree....


----------



## Blade (Aug 5, 2010)

ch.2

For those who haven't read it, here you can read it now.


----------



## Bender (Aug 11, 2010)

Everyone repeat after me:

"I love you Bender" pek pek pek 


Tenjho Tenge chapter 135 out 

Ch.98


----------



## Gabe (Aug 11, 2010)

so the raws for the last chapter have not come out yet?


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 12, 2010)

it doesn't come out till the 19th, just like every past month. preview from last UJ says 70pgs. hopefully there is a spin off


----------



## Captain America (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the link guys.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 17, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> so the raws for the last chapter have not come out yet?


I think it has. 


And the cover 

All thanks to Heiji-sama at ritualscan


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 17, 2010)

^ thanks for the pics bro!
*makes sets

and can you by any chance find the links for the raw? :33


----------



## Gabe (Aug 17, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I think it has.
> 
> 
> And the cover
> ...



nice pics they look good


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 18, 2010)

i can't wait to pick up my issue in a couple days. the preview in the last UJ said only 70pgs, but this issue states 82, wish it was more. and i hope he does another special cover for v22,,,,,,


----------



## 8ghosts (Aug 18, 2010)

I have not read this manga in a long time. Is Masataka the main guy now?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 18, 2010)

He still has a small penis, so no.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 18, 2010)

oh please, Nagi was the main character hands down.


----------



## Blade (Aug 18, 2010)

The chapter is gonna be epic.

At least we all hope.


----------



## xxdollarbillxx (Aug 18, 2010)

yes there was a single main character: NAGI. Oh great! said so himself. But he shot himself in the foot by going in so many directions and not have any purpose. It was kinda late to try to develop masataka's character. I always knew Oh Great!! was a stupid and hyperbolic mangaka.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 18, 2010)

xxdollarbillxx said:


> I always knew Oh Great!! was a stupid and hyperbolic mangaka.



BUT THE DRAWINGS LOOK SO PRETTY


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 18, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> oh please, Nagi was the main character hands down.



Main characters don't get their asses kicked in the first chapter.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 18, 2010)

Wasn't there some 4th wall moment where Nagi said he's the main character? Or am I remembering wrong


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 18, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> Main characters don't get their asses kicked in the first chapter.




it was O!G plo..

somehow, i cant bring myself to say it


----------



## Gabe (Aug 18, 2010)

nagi is the main character, main characters usually get beat early in the manga then become much stronger as the manga goes on. and nagi has done this he became a god susano.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 18, 2010)

Nagi is the main character.
I would say Aya is a main character too, others are just here for the support...


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

nagi was the main character, and now he is a plot device for masataka's moment of awesome.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Tenjou Tenge 136

Masataka won but didn't get any girl at the end. he ends up alone as strongest person on earth. They also show Bob's wedding....

the chapter is 82 pages long. 




Is what all the rumors have lead up to at the moment


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 18, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> nagi is the main character, main characters usually get beat early in the manga then become much stronger as the manga goes on. and nagi has done this he became a god susano.



There's a difference between early in the manga and the first chapter.


----------



## Lolitalush (Aug 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



DID NAGI DIE!?!? 

Where did you read the chapter?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




the last volume will be out on November 19
Oh! Great is going to be in the 12 UJ - the reason is unknown(interview, new series, one shot, ...)




So Oh Great! isn't done yet aye?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 18, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what what what what what whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 18, 2010)

Why is it so damn hard for this manga people to resolve the love interests.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

lol masataka.  You're a beacon to nerds everywhere


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 More rumors:

masa wins but loses an arm, nagi lives, aya rejects masa, but nagi also can't really like aya....-and i'm not sure about this, but it seems maya dies... 




Damn I wish my copy of UJ would get here


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 18, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EVEN WORSE!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 18, 2010)

Only need one hand to jerk it, nerd.  BEsides, pretty sure Masataka leaves TT as king pimp.  He outdid, EVERYONE.  He broke that chain.


----------



## Blade (Aug 18, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maya?!!!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 18, 2010)

Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maya?!!!


Calm down the only thing that's truly been confirmed is that Masataka beats Nagi, but seeing as compared to other popular titles the chances of Tenjho Tenge receiving fake rumors is low


----------



## Blade (Aug 18, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Calm down the only *thing that's truly been confirmed is that Masataka beats Nagi*, but seeing as compared to other popular titles the chances of Tenjho Tenge receiving fake rumors is low



PIS?


Lol Masataka.


I'll wait for the raw to see.In 2-3 days it will be out right?


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 18, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Only need one hand to jerk it, nerd.  BEsides, pretty sure Masataka leaves TT as king pimp.  He outdid, EVERYONE.  He broke that chain.



Yes Thank you Masataka!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 18, 2010)

Blade said:


> PIS?
> 
> 
> Lol Masataka.
> ...


It's out on stands now, the raw should be available before the end of the day if we're lucky but seeing how it's over 80 pages the best bet is tomorrow, if I get my copy today I'll be sure to post it


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 18, 2010)

i won't get my issue until friday, so hopefully someone will upload it relatively soon


----------



## Angrel-San (Aug 18, 2010)

Blade said:


> Link removed
> 
> For those who haven't read it, here you can read it now.




Thanks!

*reps*


----------



## Angrel-San (Aug 18, 2010)

Bender said:


> Everyone repeat after me:
> 
> "I love you Bender" pek pek pek
> 
> ...




Thanks to you as well.

Awesome chapter!

*reps*


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'mon Souichiro seriously? 

She's spent forever waiting for and your going to push her away like that? 


Also damn Masa loses an arm. 


At least he schooled everyone in the series.


----------



## Iijyanaika (Aug 19, 2010)

it's finally out


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2010)

Lol nudity


----------



## 8ghosts (Aug 19, 2010)

masataka wins? maya? 

fail


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 19, 2010)

Just another day for *Mechataka*!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 19, 2010)

meh.   

hopefully dude can get back to writing Air Gear


----------



## Gabe (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so maya was killed by susanno and nagi was fighting his father inside him still. interesting


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 19, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Lol nudity



That's exactly what I was thinking, Oh Great! had to squeeze in one last full shot of Maya and Aya to close off the series, that's really so like him 

Anyway I must say that the chapter in question was a little disappointing, not a whole lot got answered (which would explain why the spoilers were so short) and what was the point of the time jump chapter? Anyways I suppose OG! will fixed all of this in the tank release in November but for now...eh


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 19, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> meh.
> 
> hopefully dude can get back to writing Air Gear



And we all know how well that's turning out


----------



## Bender (Aug 20, 2010)

Can someone tell me what I'm supposed to click on? I had to reset my computer so I don't have the firefox translation kit anymore.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 20, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


>



Are they the same characters?  Could someone tell me what chapter the art improves.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Are they the same characters?  Could someone tell me what chapter the art improves.



It doesn't magically improve in one chapter. It stays on an "old oh!great" level until the first flashback arc starts. Somewhere in that flashback arc the art suddenly starts getting ridiculously good. After the flasback it's a flurry of amazing pages that will make you forget what's even going on in the story.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah, that was a poor choices of words. I figured it gradually improved over time, but that's not what I said.  

So what chapter does the flashback arc?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2010)

Chapter 25 methinks.


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2010)

Let's see about the final chapter:


1)Awesome artwork as always.



2)The final battle was at best average.The fight against fake Susanoo was much better, easily.Lol for the outcome.


3)Generally kinda rushed fight and ending.


Inb4 a new Tenjo Tenge spin off.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 20, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Calm down the only thing that's truly been confirmed is that *Masataka beats Nagi*, but seeing as compared to other popular titles the chances of Tenjho Tenge receiving fake rumors is low



Lol, such a fail ending, this is even worse than Luffy beating an admiral.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2010)

What're you talking about? Masataka beating Nagi is about the only thing that was right about the ending. Fuck Nagi and his shitty hair.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 20, 2010)

I like how not only could Masa do damage, but he could restrain for not wanting to hurt Nagi too much.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I like how not only could Masa do damage, but he could restrain for not wanting to hurt Nagi too much.



I'd like to believe the power of Aya's boobs motivated him into surpassing the powers of a god.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 20, 2010)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What're you talking about? Masataka beating Nagi is about the only thing that was right about the ending. Fuck Nagi and his shitty hair.



Nice joke and logic, Nagi was actually the only cool character this manga will ever have, Masataka was some gay shit character, and him beating Nagi doesn't makes any sense.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 20, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Nice joke and logic, *Nagi was actually the only cool character this manga will ever have*, Masataka was some gay shit character, and him beating Nagi doesn't makes any sense.


Shin when not curse consumed.
Tawara
Bob
The archer kid
Maya(?)  The one with white hair


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2010)

Nagi
Tawara
Shin (before his psycho cursed mode)
even Mitsuomi when he was teen he was cool, he had better attitude and for me back there he was more badass fighter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 20, 2010)

In other words Nagi wasn´t the cool character here, thought he is awesome but deserves to lose because of all the shit that has happened


----------



## Bender (Aug 20, 2010)

Aye you guys!??!?


What part do I click on in the link on the last page?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mitsoumi will build Masataka a new arm.


----------



## Bender (Aug 20, 2010)

Nevermind guys I figured it out

I tried clicking on the link it brought me to another page. 

Loved the ending

Although, It would've been nice to see what they all looked like in that time-skip chapter featuring Bob.


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2010)

Nagi would have a mohawk hairstyle.



Mitsuomi would have ponytail.



Masataka would have an emo hairstyle.






Aside that, if there is gonna be a spin off in the future, it would be good to be about the time skip.It was kinda interesting.


----------



## bURN (Aug 20, 2010)

whatever has this chapter been translated yet


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 21, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Nice joke and logic, Nagi was actually the only cool character this manga will ever have, Masataka was some gay shit character, and him beating Nagi doesn't makes any sense.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 22, 2010)

I wish Oh great could actually get his plot up to his art's standards.


----------



## Amore e Morte (Sep 2, 2010)

Does anyone know what Mitsoumi and dogen say to each other in the final chapter?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 2, 2010)

i didnt like the ending....lol.


----------



## bURN (Sep 4, 2010)

where can i read the last chapter? the manga finished almost three weeks ago and spectrum nexus is the manga site i know that still uploads it. has anyone transed it yet or what?


----------



## Blade (Sep 4, 2010)

The last chapter isn't scanned yet.


----------



## bURN (Sep 4, 2010)

oh ok i thought so. thanx


----------



## Achilles (Sep 7, 2010)

So the manga's over?


How'd Bob's training with Mitsuomi to reach his hidden potential turn out?


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2010)

^

He becomes one of the strongest characters in the manga


----------



## bURN (Oct 5, 2010)

its been a month and i still haven't read this chapter


----------



## Gabe (Oct 5, 2010)

it is taking long to get scanned


----------



## Griever (Oct 12, 2010)

The last chapters on it's way huh?  Hope it comes out pretty soon but, i'm going to miss TT when it's over


----------



## samnas (Oct 14, 2010)

Its out:


Byakuya reacts enough to grab his blade, and from that point, he understands Ichigo's bankai

or

Byakuya reacts enough to grab his blade, and from that point, he understands Ichigo's bankai


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 14, 2010)

What a long strange trip it's been.


----------



## Griever (Oct 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _final chapter_ 



Noooooooo~! Maya~!  Well, other than Maya dieing  it was a good final chapter .


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2010)

This shit was only good to jerk off to it seems. Should have known better when the author calls himself "Oh Great!".

Oh well, there is still Air Gear.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 14, 2010)

This reminds me the day I watched the last chapter of Evangelion.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 14, 2010)

i liked the ending nagi survived


----------



## Blade (Oct 14, 2010)

Decent ending.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 15, 2010)

The ending was too...abrupt for my tastes, way too many loose plot threads that never got address, I can only hope Oh Great! will extend this when he releases the final volume in November like he did with volume 21


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2010)

Nothing amazing but also it wasn´t crap


----------



## hehey (Oct 15, 2010)

It was alright, at least i saw an ending, not like i understood it, sometime during that feudal japan flashback i just got lost and didn't know what the hell was going on anymore.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 15, 2010)

Just ignore that part.

Manga was meh to pretty shit obviously.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 18, 2010)

It is in the pages of the Ultra Jump # 11, on sale Monday, we learn that Tenjo Tenge ( Heaven and Hell ) will be entitled to a special chapter in the Ultra Jump # 12, on sale Nov. 19 . On the same day released the 22nd and final book in the series.

Chapter 80


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 18, 2010)

I knew Masataka would get an artificial hand.


----------



## Regner (Oct 18, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> I knew Masataka would get an artificial hand.



I didnt see that coming, but I guess going up against beast mode Nagi and come out without any wounds would've been lame.


I'm ok with the ending but it did feel rushed.  I'm glad we got to see Bob in the future is a badass, but  what's gonna happen to Bunshichi?  He's totally alive and chilling


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 23, 2010)

The one-shot is the chapter 134.7: Right here...

Password: mangarules

With this lovely chapter, now I feel worst about the Aya's fate


----------



## Bender (Nov 24, 2010)

samnas said:


> Its out:
> 
> 
> blade
> ...



It's been one helluva ride

Goodbye Tenjho Tenge


----------



## shahrooz (Nov 27, 2010)

hi guys does anybody know if i can buy manga volumes of this in eu?
cmx has been stopped and they were censored which i hated!
anybody know where i can get an uncensored version  in english?
does it even exist?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 27, 2010)

shahrooz said:


> hi guys does anybody know if i can buy manga volumes of this in eu?
> cmx has been stopped and they were censored which i hated!
> anybody know where i can get an uncensored version  in english?
> does it even exist?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 22, 2011)

The Tenjou Tenge special that was released last November has been translated!
Read


----------



## Athrum (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello.
Sorry to be digging up this old thread but i wanted the help from the TenTen junkies 
I've been reading the english release of TenTen and there's some info i can't find online, and that is the name of each of the 12 families and their power.
Anyone can lend me a hand?


----------

